# ...hier zum nächsten Level im Taunus - TaunusNextLevel



## saharadesertfox (17. September 2008)

Leistung ist unsere Leidenschaft , ob Berg hoch oder runter, auf Marathons oder auf Touren. Dennoch sind wir ein geselliges Grüppchen und deshalb diese Plattform zum Verabreden und allgemeinem Plausch....


----------



## saharadesertfox (17. September 2008)

Hi Leute,

es bleibt dabei: Treffpunkt Donnerstag 18:00 an der HM, mit frisch aufgetankten Akkus zum Winterstein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (17. September 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> und allgemeinem Plausch....



hier darf ich also auch noch spammen


----------



## Torpedo64 (17. September 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> es bleibt dabei: Treffpunkt Donnerstag 18:00 an der HM, mit frisch aufgetankten Akkus zum Winterstein.


 

Geht's auch wieder zurück


----------



## saharadesertfox (17. September 2008)

Hi Leute,

hier übrigens der Link zum Marathon Odenwald am Sonntag in Hirschberg:

http://www.odenwald-bike-marathon.de/

Wetter soll noch bis Samstag sonnig und trocken bleiben .... zum Glück auch Wärmer.


----------



## saharadesertfox (17. September 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> hier darf ich also auch noch spammen



Dann doch lieber hierhin ... klick


----------



## saharadesertfox (17. September 2008)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Geht's auch wieder zurück



Wer will kann auch an den Ruinen der Gickelsburg halt machen und dort übernachten. Es dürfte allerdings sehr schattig werden!


----------



## Torpedo64 (17. September 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Wer will kann auch an den Ruinen der Gickelsburg halt machen und dort übernachten. Es dürfte allerdings sehr schattig werden!


 
Nun ja, dann muss ich mal gucken was der alte Akku meiner Lampe sagt...


----------



## Claudy (17. September 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Leistung ist unsere Leidenschaft , ob Berg hoch oder runter, auf Marathons oder auf Touren. Dennoch sind wir ein geselliges Grüppchen und deshalb diese Plattform zum Verabreden und allgemeinem Plausch....



Moin Herr SaharaDesertFox und die Herren des TaunusNexlevel,

...nettes Motto  und eine tolle Idee .




saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> es bleibt dabei: Treffpunkt Donnerstag 18:00 an der HM, mit frisch aufgetankten Akkus zum Winterstein.



Schade  - Donnerstags kann ich fast nie (an diesem Tag will das Kind seine Mama sehen ).

Aber; auch wir eröffnen heute die Wintersaison.....Treffpunkt ist in der Regel um 18:00 Uhr am Goetheturm. Motto - *Back in **Black* - wir fahren gen Langener Waldsee, Flughafen, BV oder Hohe Straße.  

Heute starten wir jedoch etwas früher; der Taunus ruft .

Ihr seit natürlich herzlich eingeladen  und wenn ich es mir mal richtig geben will, dann komme ich zu euch .

Viele Grüße uns bis bald,

Anke
(...die hier im Forum Claudy heißt...)


----------



## saharadesertfox (17. September 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> Aber; auch wir eröffnen heute die Wintersaison.....Treffpunkt ist in der Regel um 18:00 Uhr am Goetheturm. Motto - *Back in **Black* - wir fahren gen Langener Waldsee, Flughafen, BV oder Hohe Straße.



Die Einladung nehme(n) wir/ich sicher gerne an. Jedoch Black? Gegen Wilschweine (dem Frank und mir letzem Jahr fast passiert) und Bäume wollte ich eigentlich nicht fahren.


----------



## karsten13 (17. September 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Jedoch Black? Gegen Wilschweine (dem Frank und mir letzem Jahr fast passiert) und Bäume wollte ich eigentlich nicht fahren.



Du vergisst, dass die Tiere nicht taub sind 

Fahrt ihr morgen Level3 oder drüber? Ich erinnere mich da an die letzte Wintersteintour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (18. September 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Du vergisst, dass die Tiere nicht taub sind
> 
> Fahrt ihr morgen Level3 oder drüber? Ich erinnere mich da an die letzte Wintersteintour



Hmmm was ist Level 3. Im Dunkeln ist es meistens eh langsamer. Am Sonntag wollen bikeorama, Rampe und ich im Odenwald ein Rennen fahren. Also eher casual.


----------



## bikeorama (18. September 2008)

NextLevel , klingt schon ein bisschen abgehoben. Na ja egal..

ich bin auch mehr für eine etwas gemütlichere Runde. Habe seit gestern Knieprobleme und werde dann wohl heute das Schlusslicht machen oder frühzeitig aufgeben.

Bis später!


----------



## karsten13 (18. September 2008)

schön war's  , nur für mich leider etwas kurz  , weil mein Umwerfer Selbstmord begangen hat  .

Schuld war aber die Kette, die ist mir dann auf dem Rückweg noch gerissen ...







Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## saharadesertfox (19. September 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> schön war's  , nur für mich leider etwas kurz  , weil mein Umwerfer Selbstmord begangen hat  .
> 
> Schuld war aber die Kette, die ist mir dann auf dem Rückweg noch gerissen ...
> 
> ...



Die Kette ist nicht nur dir gerissen, sondern auch Bojan kurz hinter dem Winterstein Aussichtsturm. Schlimmer ist jedoch, das Stefan kurz hinter Marmorstein ungücklich gestürzt ist. Er ist in eine Rille gefahren, kam nicht mehr heraus und knallte dann mit der Schulter auf einen dicken Ast. Eine Weiterfahrt war dann für Ihn nicht mehr möglich.

Hier unsere Fahrt:


----------



## KillerN (19. September 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Die Kette ist nicht nur dir gerissen, sondern auch Bojan kurz hinter dem Winterstein Aussichtsturm. Schlimmer ist jedoch, das Stefan kurz hinter Marmorstein ungücklich gestürzt ist. Er ist in eine Rille gefahren, kam nicht mehr heraus und knallte dann mit der Schulter auf einen dicken Ast. Eine Weiterfahrt war dann für Ihn nicht mehr möglich.



Die Ketten reissen ja in letzter Zeit wie verrückt...

Gute Besserung nach dem Sturz !

Grüße
Jens


----------



## saharadesertfox (20. September 2008)

Hier die heutige Runde GC L3 zum Atzelberg und Rossert, mit insgesamt 46 Kilometer. 






Die Aussichtsplatform am Atzelberg ist niedergebrannt. Es war Brandstifung!

Hier ein Bericht .... klick ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (22. September 2008)

wie wärs wieder mit einem NR (Nightride) 18:00 ab der HM (Hohemark). Mein Vorschlag: Mit Stefan Orlob sind wir diesen Sommer eine Runde zum Hunoldstal gefahren, echt spannend und trailig.  Wer hat Zeit und Lust?

Zur Auswahl steht Mittwoch oder Donnerstag.

Grüße
Oliver


----------



## Hugo Bossi (22. September 2008)

Hallo Jungs, 

da ich am Sonntag "Stohwitwer" bin, schlage ich  - sofern das Wetter mitspielt - endlich mal die Tour nach Wiesbaden zum Kellerskopf über Jagdschloss Platte vor. Ich schätze, dass die Strecke von Sulzbach aus etwa 80Km lang sein wird. Ich werde es mir gleich mit leckeren kalten, warmen und harten Getränken (kleiner Scherz, Tasse Kaffee muß genügen) und dem Kartenprogramm gemütlich machen und eine Strecke suchen. Startpunkt wäre dann wie gewohnt beim B-Mann in Sulzbach. Uhrzeit ab 10:00 wäre genehm. 

Gruß

Marius


----------



## Claudy (22. September 2008)

Hugo Bossi schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs........



Dürfen auch Mädels mit    ........


----------



## Hugo Bossi (22. September 2008)

So, nun ein erstes Zwischenergebnis: Sulzbach  - Kellerskopf ohne Platte = 27 Km 750Hm, Über Platte zur Hohen Wurzel (das ist das Ding mit dem Turm drauf) = 45 Km, 1100HM. Jeweils einfache Strecke wohlgemerkt.

Gruß

Marius


----------



## Hugo Bossi (22. September 2008)

Sorry Anke, ich habe meinen Faux-Pas schon bemerkt aber bewußt nicht korrigiert. Habe mich schon auf Deinen Kommentar gefreut .
Für K. wäre die Tour auch interessant. Immerhin kommen wir in/an "Hassel" vorbei


----------



## saharadesertfox (22. September 2008)

Hallo Anke und die restlichen Jungs,

ich arbeite an einer "Genehmigung". Dann bin ich Sonntag auch dabei. Von der Platte runter kenne ich einen knackigen Trail.


----------



## karsten13 (22. September 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Zur Auswahl steht Mittwoch oder Donnerstag.



könnte an beiden Tagen, Do. sieht das Wetter stabiler aus. Nur bitte nicht (wieder) so schnell 

(und ohne Stürze und gerissene Ketten wäre auch mal schön)



Hugo Bossi schrieb:


> Uhrzeit ab 10:00 wäre genehm.



hoffentlich liegt hier die Betonung auf *ab*  , 



Hugo Bossi schrieb:


> Für K. wäre die Tour auch interessant. Immerhin kommen wir in/an "Hassel" vorbei



sonst hält sich das Interesse in Grenzen 



saharadesertfox schrieb:


> ich arbeite an einer "Genehmigung".



viel Erfolg 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## bikeorama (23. September 2008)

Moin Mädels ,
meine Akkus sind wieder geladen, auch die in der Lampe. Der Donnerstag ist mir ganz recht.

Hunoldstal Sag mal müssen wir im dunkeln unbedingt dahin fahren wo sich noch nicht mal tagsüber einer von uns auskennt? Im dunkeln sind schon die uns bekannten Trails gefährlich. Das müssen wir doch nicht noch toppen indem wir uns in unbekannte Abhänge stürzen. Ich kann mich da an so ein beinahe crash letzte Woche erinnern....


----------



## Claudy (23. September 2008)

Moin die Herren,

....darf ich mal euren Fred benutzen .

Mein Termin am Mittwoch in Düsseldorf ist abgesagt .

Hätte somit Zeit zum Rädsche fahren . Ich bin ehrlich; die Trails im Taunus sind mir zu dunkel .....(Nachtblind - Funzel - Angsthase). Ich könnte mich jeoch auf eine WAB Tour im Taunus oder zu einer Runde durch den Stadtwald Richtung Langener Waldsee einlassen. Wer hätte Zeit und Lust mich zu begleiten!?

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## saharadesertfox (23. September 2008)

bikeorama schrieb:


> ... der Donnerstag ist mir ganz recht.





karsten13 schrieb:


> ... Do. sieht das Wetter stabiler aus.



Mir ist Donnerstag auch lieber. Somit Do 18:00 ab HM zum NR.




bikeorama schrieb:


> Hunoldstal Sag mal müssen wir im dunkeln unbedingt dahin fahren wo sich noch nicht mal tagsüber einer von uns auskennt? Im dunkeln sind schon die uns bekannten Trails gefährlich.



Keine Fahrt über den Metzgerpfad. Noch ist Sommerzeit. Hunoldstal dürften wir vermutlich noch im Hellen erreichen, danach relaxed auf den WABs zurück. Habe mir mal diese Seite angeschaut. Damit bricht der Zivile Sonnenuntergang um 19:48 an.

Auf Wunsch von von karsten13, 
Maximum Level<=3.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeorama (23. September 2008)

Okay dann halt das Hunoldstal. Hauptsache wir eiern dann nicht frierend im dunkeln irgendwo rum und suchen verborgene Einstiege von Trails die keiner von uns kennt, gelle . Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich habe ja nichts gegen neue Trails aber lass uns das im hellen machen.


----------



## saharadesertfox (23. September 2008)

bikeorama schrieb:


> ...Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich habe ja nichts gegen neue Trails aber lass uns das im hellen machen.



Ja, der Meinung bin ich momentan auch. Keinen Metzger, Viktoria, Steinmännchen und den Japaner (mit versteckten Rillen). Seichte flowige Trails und ordentliche WABs bergauf. Hab da 'ne Idee.


----------



## karsten13 (24. September 2008)

Weiss eigentlich jemand, wie es heute bei Rampe gelaufen ist?


----------



## saharadesertfox (24. September 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Weiss eigentlich jemand, wie es heute bei Rampe gelaufen ist?



Nee, will Rampe morgen entweder besuchen oder anrufen. In der BG dürfte er gut aufgehoben sein.


----------



## waade (24. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin am  Do. um 18:00 Uhr dabei.


----------



## bikeorama (24. September 2008)

Das Wetter macht heute richtig was her. Gut das ich mit schwerem Gerät zur Arbeit gefahren bin. Das heißt ich werde heute Abend ein Abstecher durch den Taunus machen. Um 18 Uhr bin ich an der Hohemark. Wer Lust hat kann sich mir anschließen.
Vielleicht bis später!


----------



## Claudy (24. September 2008)

Eigentlich wollte ich heute *shoppen* gehen .......nun überlege ich mir, ob dem schnellen Bojan hinterher hecheln eine Alternative wäre .


----------



## saharadesertfox (24. September 2008)

bikeorama schrieb:


> Moin Mädels ,...





Claudy schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich heute *shoppen* gehen .......nun überlege ich mir, ob dem schnellen Bojan hinterher hecheln eine Alternative wäre .



Seit neuestem sind wir *Mädels* und nicht mehr so schnell. Komme mit meiner Cannonball Gemini-Geschwindigkeitsbremse + Licht.


----------



## bikeorama (24. September 2008)

Das mit dem guten Wetter war vorhin nur ein Loch in der Wolkendecke . Trotzdem scheint es trocken zu bleiben. 
Schön dass ich später nicht alleine fahren muss . Ich würde sagen dann rollen wir heute mal ganz locker durch den Taunus .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stump1967 (24. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich würde auch gerne mitfahren. Wo steht ihr an der Hohemark?

Komme mit einem silbernen Golf Kombi. Versuche bis 17:50 da zu sein.

Gruß,
Stump


----------



## bikeorama (24. September 2008)

Wir stehen vor dem Kindergarten. Du wirst uns sicherlich finden. Ich fahre ein silbernes Canyon nerv und der desertfox ein 18kg cannondale.


----------



## Claudy (24. September 2008)

*Hallo Mädels,*

......werde nicht kommen. Motto: "Frauen kaufen immer etwas".

Euch viel Spaß und passt auf euch auf .

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## bikeorama (24. September 2008)

Schade, Oli hat auch grad abgesagt. Dann viel Spaß beim Geld ausgeben .


----------



## Stump1967 (24. September 2008)

Ich sage dann auch mal ab. Hier in Kronberg regnet es und ich habe keine Regenjacke dabei.

Dann vielleicht ein anderes mal.

Gruß,
Stump


----------



## saharadesertfox (25. September 2008)

Stump1967 schrieb:


> Ich sage dann auch mal ab. Hier in Kronberg regnet es und ich habe keine Regenjacke dabei.
> 
> Dann vielleicht ein anderes mal.
> 
> ...



Wir sind doch gefahren. HM-Marmostein-SB-Großer Eichwald-SP-Tillmanns-Fuxi-Alte-Lips-Tempel-Viktoria-HM. Das Wetter war plötzlich so angenehm mild.

Zu fünft sind wir losgefahren. Ein unerwarteter Gast aus Hannover ist mitgefahren. Dachte Flachländer und dazu noch Rennradler könnten kein MTB fahren. Ich wurde eines anderen belehrt.

Ein neues Wort habe ich zumindest von dem Rennradler gelernt. MTBler sind Mountis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stump1967 (25. September 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Mir ist Donnerstag auch lieber. Somit Do 18:00 ab HM zum NR.



Hallo, fahrt Ihr heute nochmal? Würde dann heute gerne mitkommen.

Gruß,
Stump


----------



## bikeorama (25. September 2008)

Jep, der Termin steht auch noch. Kannst also ein neuen Versuch starten


----------



## Bergaufheizer (25. September 2008)

Ich bin gestern eine kleine Runde gefahren, da ich heute Kinderbetreuung habe. Vielleicht sehen wir uns am Wochenende.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Stump1967 (25. September 2008)

So ein schei.... immer noch auf der Arbeit. Schaffe es heute auch nicht.
Und das bei dem Wetter


----------



## fuzzball (25. September 2008)

Hallo,

komme aus Frankfurt und suche immer gleichgesinnte zum biken, da ich am So im Lande bin und meine Verletzung verheilt ist wollte ich den Taunus mal wieder unsicher machen  fährt jemand am So und wichtiger würde einen Unbekannten mitnehmen?

Grüße


----------



## saharadesertfox (26. September 2008)

Hi Mädels (ähem Jungs),

die heutige Tour war mal wieder suuuuper. Trails und jede menge Licht. Meine Selbstbaulampe von letztem Jahr erschien bei meinen vier Begleiter (Trailrakete D.Bo., Waade, Bikeorama, Karsten13) erst gar nicht. Nur umgeben von Lupines Wilmas und Bettys. Somit kam ich mir wie in "Lichtschnorrer" vor.

Hier die Tourdaten HM - Lindenberg (Keltenopferplatz) - Bleibiskopf (Kunstlerquartier) - Limes - Langhals&Biemerberg (Aussichtstein zum Pferdskopf) - SP - Tillmans - Alde (Altkönig) - HM.

37 Kilometer und 1145 Höhenmeter in fast drei Stunden mit zwei Kettenrissen und einer ausgefallenen Wilma.














Wenig zu sehen, es ist aber der Ausblick von Alden nach Frankfurt.


----------



## saharadesertfox (26. September 2008)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> komme aus Frankfurt und suche immer gleichgesinnte zum biken, da ich am So im Lande bin und meine Verletzung verheilt ist wollte ich den Taunus mal wieder unsicher machen  fährt jemand am So und wichtiger würde einen Unbekannten mitnehmen?
> 
> Grüße



Schon gelesen? Startpunkt ist 10:00 B.=Brüggelmann. Was ist mitzubringen? Kondition = Level3


----------



## karsten13 (26. September 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> mit zwei Kettenrissen







saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Wenig zu sehen, es ist aber der Ausblick von Alden nach Frankfurt.



das ist jetzt das beste Bild? 
Sieht aus, als ob's geschneit hätte 

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## fuzzball (26. September 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Schon gelesen? Startpunkt ist 10:00 B.=Brüggelmann. Was ist mitzubringen? Kondition = Level3



klasse 10 Uhr bin ich da, was ist level 3 ?? ach fährt jemand von Frankfurt aus dann könnte man gemeinsam nach Sulzbach fahren?
mfg


----------



## bikeorama (26. September 2008)

Das Bild ist ja der Knaller .

Ich habe übrigens auch eins gemacht.


Das war auf dem verblockten Trail runter zur Hohemark. Da haben wir grade den Denis genommen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (26. September 2008)

fuzzball schrieb:


> klasse 10 Uhr bin ich da, was ist level 3 ??



Biketouren Level 3 + 4
Tempo-Parameter:
km/h	bei Steigung
12	2-3%
9	6%
6	9%
max. gefahrene Geschwindigkeit auf unbefestigtem Untergrund in Abhängigkeit zur momentanen Steigung. Auf durchgängig harten Schotterwegen und auf Asphalt kann es bis zu 3 km/h schneller sein.
Anforderungen:
- sehr gute Kondition,
- sehr gute Bikebeherrschung auf unbefestigten Wegen und   auch auf Single-Trails   im hochalpinen   Gelände
- mind. 2 Jahre   Geländeerfahrung,
- Trittsicherheit (bei   Transalp Touren)

Level 4
- überdurchschnittliche,   leistungsorientierte   Kondition
- Rest w.o.


----------



## bikeorama (26. September 2008)

@fuzzball

Lass dich nicht abschrecken. Wir fahren nicht strickt nach den Parametern sondern machen das von der Gruppe abhängig. Wenn die Gruppe stark ist wird auch schneller gefaren andersrum wird auch niemand zurück gelassen, es sei denn er wünscht es so.

Am Sonntag wage ich mal zu behaupten, wirds eher gemütlicher.


----------



## bikeorama (26. September 2008)

@ fuzzball
Eine gewisse Ausdauer solltest du aber auf jeden Fall mitbringen. Das wird mit sichherheit eine sehr lange Tour. Ich sage mal das ist nichts für jemanden der dieses Jahr grade erst mit dem mtb sport angefangen hat.


----------



## fuzzball (26. September 2008)

nein keine Sorge, hatte nur kleinere Verletzungen die vergangenen Wochen und dementsprechend war nur leichtes joggen angesagt, zudem sind bei meinem Bergflo Mtb inzwischen alle HR LR defekt, sodass ich mit dem Fully komme, dass jetzt nicht so die Bergziege ist  aber Spaß machts trotzdem


----------



## Hugo Bossi (26. September 2008)

Hallo Jungs und MÄDELS ! Das Wetter wird ja ein Traum am Wochenende !
Okay, dann bleibt es also bei 10 Uhr am Sonntag. Ich habe gestern noch 
mit Mr. Lambo telefoniert, er ist dann auch dabei. Wenn es zeitlich passt, können wir am Kellerskopf Mittag machen. Dort scheint es ja was zu essen zu geben. An die Teilnehmer mit Gatelliten Pavigations System (GPS): Könnte jemand netterweise ein paar zentrale Punkte auf der Strecke dorthin einprogrammieren, damit wir eine grobe Orientierung haben ? Wir werden erstmal nach Langenhain zum Bahai Tempel fahren und von dort nach Wiesbaden-Medenbach. Bis dahin finde ich den weg noch. Aber ich glaube Saharadessertfox kennt sich ganz gut in der Ecke aus. Ich kann auch den GPS Track von Hessen3D verschicken, wenn´s hilft.
Gruß
Marius


----------



## bikeorama (26. September 2008)

Dann schick den Track doch mal an die Jungs mit GPS. Den kann man nämlich realtiv einfach in ein Garminkonformes Format wandeln.

@fuzzball

ich und Karsten13 (falls er es schafft sich am Sonntag so früh aus dem Bett zu schälen) fahren von Frankfurt aus am Main entlang nach Bad Soden. Allerdings haben wir noch kein Treffpunkt. Da müssen wir noch was ausmachen.


----------



## Claudy (26. September 2008)

bikeorama schrieb:


> Dann schick den Track doch mal an die Jungs mit GPS. Den kann man nämlich realtiv einfach in ein Garminkonformes Format wandeln.
> 
> @fuzzball
> 
> ich und Karsten13 (falls er es schafft sich am Sonntag so früh aus dem Bett zu schälen) fahren von Frankfurt aus am Main entlang nach Bad Soden. Allerdings haben wir noch kein Treffpunkt. Da müssen wir noch was ausmachen.



Falls du im Norden wohnst, kannst du gerne mit mir fahren (Ginnheim, Praunheim, Eschborn). 

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## waade (26. September 2008)

ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## Hugo Bossi (26. September 2008)

Ich schicke Euch den Track dann heute Abend per Mail. Ich werde mal zwei Tracks erstellen. Einen über den Kellerskopf bis zur Platte und dann noch einen von der Platte zur Hohen Wurzel. Wenn wir es tatsächlich bis zur Hohen Wurzel schaffen sollten, können wir auch alternativ am Rhein / Main entlang zurückfahren, dann sparen wir uns auf der Rückfahrt gute 1000hm. Immerhin sind es wie bereits gesagt rund 1100hm bis zur HW. 

Nehmen wir auch den Mann mit dem Plattenvertrag mit ? Das würde ja passen - schließlich fahren wir ja auch zur Platte. 

Dann müßen wir uns nur überlegen wo wir ihn nach dem 5. Platten ggf. unterwegs abgeben können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (26. September 2008)

bikeorama schrieb:


> Dann schick den Track doch mal an die Jungs mit GPS. Den kann man nämlich realtiv einfach in ein Garminkonformes Format wandeln.
> 
> @fuzzball
> 
> ich und Karsten13 (falls er es schafft sich am Sonntag so früh aus dem Bett zu schälen) fahren von Frankfurt aus am Main entlang nach Bad Soden. Allerdings haben wir noch kein Treffpunkt. Da müssen wir noch was ausmachen.





Claudy schrieb:


> Falls du im Norden wohnst, kannst du gerne mit mir fahren (Ginnheim, Praunheim, Eschborn).
> 
> Viele Grüße Anke



komme aus Bornheim also genau in der Mitte zwischen im Norden und dem Main; ihr müßt mir nur sagen wann und wo und ich bin da


----------



## Hugo Bossi (26. September 2008)

Hier das Streckenprofil von Sulzbach zum Kellerskopf:


----------



## saharadesertfox (27. September 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> *Hallo Mädels,*
> 
> ......werde nicht kommen. Motto: "Frauen kaufen immer etwas".



Puhhh, Entlüftung der Magura geglückt. Ich hoffe ihr hattet eine nette Ausfahrt zum Staufen.

Es war doch ganz gut heute nicht mitzufahren. Dafür rollere ich mit meiner besseren Häflte in die NW-Stadt zum shoppen. Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, das Männer beim Einkaufsbummel einem Streß ausgesetzt sind, so wie Düsenjetpiloten beim Kampfeinsatz. Das kann ich irgendwie nicht verstehen.


----------



## Rampe (27. September 2008)

Hallo Freunde der Nacht,

Nach dem mein Schlüsselbein mit 9 Schrauben und einer Platte durchgepierct wurde, hat mann mich heute in die freie Wildbahn entlassen.
Offiziel darf ich erst wieder in 6 Wochen voll belasten, ich denke aber das ich so in max. 3 Wochen auch schon wieder wabs fahren kann (nach rücksprache mit einem Kollegen aus der Metallgilde dem voriges Jahr genau das gleiche Schiksal ereilte).

Gruß, und fahrt nicht die ganzen Trails kaputt bis ich es wieder kann.

Rampe


----------



## saharadesertfox (27. September 2008)

... und hier die von Hugo Bossi ausgearbeitete Tour von morgen....


----------



## saharadesertfox (27. September 2008)

Rampe schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der Nacht,
> 
> Nach dem mein Schlüsselbein mit 9 Schrauben und einer Platte durchgepierct wurde, hat mann mich heute in die freie Wildbahn entlassen.
> Offiziel darf ich erst wieder in 6 Wochen voll belasten, ich denke aber das ich so in max. 3 Wochen auch schon wieder wabs fahren kann (nach rücksprache mit einem Kollegen aus der Metallgilde dem voriges Jahr genau das gleiche Schiksal ereilte).
> ...



Hi Rampe,

willkommen in der virtuellen Welt des Forums. 9 Schrauben ist ein Menge. Siehst du so aus wie das Blechmännchen deines Avatars? Ich hoffe nicht. Bei deinem Talent wirst du innerhalb von 4 Wochen deine Form nicht verlieren und spätestens Ende Oktober werden wir wieder ein paar seichte Touren gemeinsam fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeorama (27. September 2008)

Hey Rampe, schön von dir zu hören. Haben die dich endlich raus gelassen. 
3 Wochen sind schnell rum dann hängst du uns alle wieder ab.

@fuzzball

Wir treffen uns morgen um 9:15 an der Flößerbrücke auf der Sachsenhausener Seite.


----------



## fuzzball (27. September 2008)

werde da sein


----------



## karsten13 (27. September 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr hattet eine nette Ausfahrt zum Staufen.



hatten wir  ...
... bis auf so'n paar technische Probleme. Nachdem Du ja schon am Start aufgeben musste gab es den üblichen Kettendefekt und schon vor Falkenstein bei Waade auch einen Bremsausfall mit Aufgabe  . Ansonsten noch Umwerferprobleme und eine lockere Kassette  .

Aber das Wetter war geil und der Indian Summer naht 








Rampe schrieb:


> Nach dem mein Schlüsselbein mit 9 Schrauben und einer Platte durchgepierct wurde, hat mann mich heute in die freie Wildbahn entlassen.
> Offiziel darf ich erst wieder in 6 Wochen voll belasten, ich denke aber das ich so in max. 3 Wochen auch schon wieder wabs fahren kann (nach rücksprache mit einem Kollegen aus der Metallgilde dem voriges Jahr genau das gleiche Schiksal ereilte).
> 
> Gruß, und fahrt nicht die ganzen Trails kaputt bis ich es wieder kann.



wenigstens mal ne positive Nachricht  . Bei Deiner Form wird das nicht lange dauern, bis Du wieder vorne rausfällst  .

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Claudy (28. September 2008)

Guten Morgen,

.....mein Marius ist leider krank. Er die Nesselsucht   und ich fühle mich ebenfalls alles andere als fit. Euch allen wünsche ich ganz viel Spaß bei diesem tollen Wetter. 

Liebe Grüße Anke


----------



## fuzzball (28. September 2008)

so hoffe ihr seit noch gut nachhause gekommen; gut das ich mich in Wi von euch getrennt habe:

1. der Japaner war echt geil (da konnte ich mich soager nochmal selbst dazu überreden hochzufahren - schmerzen - )
2. ein nettes Mädel getroffen und ihr bei einer Panne geholfen
3. selbst noch eine Panne gehabt Kette gerissen 

war eine schöne Fahrt
bis denne
mfg


----------



## karsten13 (28. September 2008)

fuzzball schrieb:


> selbst noch eine Panne gehabt Kette gerissen



also meine hat heut gehalten 

Hier mal die Bande in Erwartung der "Fütterung":











War ne schöne Tour bei Super-Wetter, danke für die Tourplanung und für's guiden! 

Alle Bilder von gestern und heute gibt's hier.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## bikeorama (28. September 2008)

Hi fuzzball, wir sind auch gut heimgekommen. Zurück haben wir dann den direkten Weg gewählt, so dass wir um ca. halb 7 zuhause waren.


Kann mich dem nur anschließen. Das war heute ein schöner Tag und eine tolle Strecke. 
Erkenntnis des Tages: Die Wi Platte ist gar nicht so weit weg. Die werde ich zukünftig öfter mal anfahren.


----------



## fuzzball (28. September 2008)

da seit ihr vor mir zuhause gewesen, war in Wi noch einen Cafe trinken


----------



## saharadesertfox (28. September 2008)

Hi Leute,

so jetzt komme ich noch von der Gartenparty meiner Schwägerin zurück. Das war in viererlei Punkten ein super Tag:

1. persönlicher Streckenlängenrekord 112km
2. Super Truppe & Wetter
3. Einer der besten Tourentage des Jahres

@ Hugo Bossi: Danke für die Idee und Initiative!!!
@ Rampe: Schade, dass du nicht dabei sein konntest! Das ist eine Wiederholung Wert.
@ fuzzball: Mutig!!! Das du es so weit geschafft hast. Mit ein wenig mehr Training, dürftest du noch ein paar mehr Stunden Spaß und Gaudi mit uns erleben können!

Von Brüggelman bis Brüggelmann waren das 84,2km in 7:48. Selbst zum Schluss haben wir noch an Tempo zugelegt. Am Judenkopf haben wir uns noch einige Bonus-Trails nach dem Motto "einer geht noch" gegönnt (=Irre Truppe).

Das Essen Im Gasthof Jagdschloss Platte war leicht bekömmlich für vier Personen Putensteaks in Zitronensouce mit Reis.

Hier der Tourenverlauf


----------



## saharadesertfox (28. September 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Hier mal die Bande in Erwartung der "Fütterung":



Sieht aus wie einer Müder Haufen. Die Sonne tat jedoch gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (28. September 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> @ Rampe: Schade, dass du nicht dabei sein konntest! Das ist eine Wiederholung Wert.



mit Rampe müssen wir auf jeden Fall noch zum Kellerskopf


----------



## saharadesertfox (29. September 2008)

Heute im Eisbären-Fred gelesen.



Lupo schrieb:


> ja ihr ward ja pfeilschnell unterwegs und seid ja grade so übern bürgel drübergeflogen was fürn level warn das?





Lupo schrieb:


> also geht da noch was
> war die strecke eigentlich nur was für konditionstiere oder auch "landschaftlich" interessant?



So so, da kommt es raus. Den Fliegerlevel wollen wir doch nicht einführen?!?


----------



## Rampe (29. September 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> mit Rampe müssen wir auf jeden Fall noch zum Kellerskopf



Ja gerne, schon wegen dem Namen, dann aber bitte mit Foto: Kellerskopf vor Kellerskopf!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## saharadesertfox (29. September 2008)

Die Wettervorhersage von Dienstag 30.09. bis Donnerstag 2.10.2008 sehen Regen und Sturm voraus. N8ride für diese Woche fällt damit voraussichtlich dem Regengott zum Opfer?






Aldi hatte noch Restbestände des adaptiven Kurvenlichtes der Nobelmarke Crane Sports für 9,99  im Angebot. Ich habe gleich 3 Stück ergattert (eine davon ist bereits wieder vergriffen). Wer noch eine Lampe will, meldet sich bitte per PN bei mir.


----------



## mr-Lambo (30. September 2008)

Liest sich ja alles ehr schön! 

Wir hatten spontanen Besuch und eine feucht fröhliche Nacht in Frankfurt. 10 Uhr war danach utopisch, auch wenn ich mich mit dem Alkohol zurück gehalten habe.
Vielen Dank Herr Bossi für die Einladung! Ich versuche es jetzt mal Samstags beim Bike-Treff im Winter. 

Meine Freundin konnte mich um 2 Uhr gerade noch davon abhalten Dich anzurufen, um Dir abzusagen


----------



## Everstyle (1. Oktober 2008)

Servus Leute, 

ich habe mit Interesse euren Tourverlauf vernommen, denn dieser Teil vom Taunus (ab Kreuzung in Eppstein) ist für mich noch Neuland. Gedenkt ihr dieses Wochenende (Sonntag) bei einigermaßen normalen Wetter die Strecke oder eine Variante davon in der Gegend erneut zu fahren?

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## saharadesertfox (1. Oktober 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> ich habe mit Interesse euren Tourverlauf vernommen, denn dieser Teil vom Taunus (ab Kreuzung in Eppstein) ist für mich noch Neuland. Gedenkt ihr dieses Wochenende (Sonntag) bei einigermaßen normalen Wetter die Strecke oder eine Variante davon in der Gegend erneut zu fahren?
> 
> ...



@ Everstyle

Wohl eher nicht.

Das Gebiet um Eppstein birg interessante Trails. So auch die Serpentinen am Concordia Tempel und die Serpentinen vom Kaisertempel. Mein Favorit in der Gegend ist jedoch die fast 9,3 KM lange Trailpassage vom Bahai Tempel an Langenhain vorbei nach Breckenheim.

Hier Klick ...




Im Anhang die Trail-Passage als .gpx Datei.

Hier Klick ...




Ich will eine Rundtour von Eppstein - Judenkopf - Langenhain - Breckenheim - Wildsachsen - Auringen - Kellerskopf und zurück erfahren, erlaufen und ausarbeiten. Dürfte knapp 60 KM ergeben. Je nach Wetterlage könnte das noch dauern.


----------



## Everstyle (4. Oktober 2008)

Alles klar, vielen Dank für die Antwort. 

Ich habe mir jetzt aus den openstreetmap.org Karten eine eigene zusammen geschnipselt und plane morgen beginnend an der Hohemark über Fuchstanz, Reichenbachtal, Eichkopf, Rossert, Eppstein, Kellerskopf, Trompeterstr., Steinhaufen, Altenstein, Schläferskopf bis nach Eltville und dort am Rhein und Main in Richtung FFm entlang zu fahren. In Hochheim steige ich dann aber in die S-Bahn und lass mich zurück fahren. 

Ob ich jedoch die komplete Strecke abfahren werde, hängt wesentlich von den Wetterbedingungen ab, d. h. wenn es nur noch am Regnen ist, werde ich vermutlich das Ganze etwas abkürzen. Mindestziel ist aber Steinhaufen. 

Ich werde realtiv zeitig starten, d. h. gegen 0930 bin ich an der Hohemark. Falls jemand Lust und Zeit hat...ich werde ein paar Minuten warten. 

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## Everstyle (6. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

der Vollständigkeit halber eine kurze Info darüber, wie es gestern gelaufen ist:

- entgegen allen Befürchtungen und Wettervorhersagen hat es max. 1 Stunde leicht geregnet
- ich bin die Strecke wie (mir) vorgestellt gefahren, allerdings mit ein paar Abweichungen; nächstes Mal fahr ich dann bis Schlangenbad
- am Ende waren es 83Km und knapp 1600Hm
- ein Platten

Insgesamt war es nett neue Wege kennen zu lernen, aber ich bin es nicht mehr gewohnt alle paar Meter auf die Karte zu schauen, deshalb war es stellenweise recht mühsam. Ausserdem habe ich dadurch viel Zeit verloren; nächstes Mal geht es dann aber schneller.

Die nächste Erkundung dieser Strecke findet vorraussichtlich nächsten Samstag statt. 

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (6. Oktober 2008)

@ Everstyle

Angekündigt war Dauerregen, da lag wohl die Wettervorhersage völlig daneben.

@ Alle die Dienstag den 07.10.2008 n8riden wollen. Treffpunkt HM 18:00. Wer kommt?

Lauschige 18°C und trocken soll es werden.


----------



## bikeorama (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin voraussichtlich morgen inclusive Muskelkater dabei. Die Trails werden weh tun, das weiß ich jetzt schon.

@Everstyle

Schön dass es auch Leute gibt die trotz widriger Umstände selbstlos Pionierarbeit leisten . Ich will mein Einzugsgebiet auch bis auf die "Platte" erweitern. Wie lange warst du am Sonntag unterwegs und wann willst du am Samstag starten?


----------



## karsten13 (7. Oktober 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> @ Alle die Dienstag den 07.10.2008 n8riden wollen. Treffpunkt HM 18:00. Wer kommt?



Dienstag passt mir nicht, zumindest solange Sommerzeit ist (--> siehe Signatur). Euch viel Spass!

Noch für die Statistik: Mir ist am Samstag die Kette gerissen 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Claudy (7. Oktober 2008)

Herr Bikeorama,

sehr schönes Benutzerbild  .

Hast du die Margarine gegessen!? Für mich bist du mehr der "Buttertyp".......


----------



## sipemue (7. Oktober 2008)

sollte es heute abend nicht allzu stressig / schnell werden und ich pünklich aus dem Büro raus komme, dann bin ich dabei: 18 Uhr mit Bike und Lampe bewaffnet.
Achja, und mein Trettlager knackst leider laut, das muss noch am WE repariert werden, daher die Frage, ob ihr die Ruhe im Wald geniessen wollt oder ob ein wenig Knacksen für euch OK ist  ?


----------



## saharadesertfox (7. Oktober 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Noch für die Statistik: Mir ist am Samstag die Kette gerissen





sipemue schrieb:


> Achja, und mein Trettlager knackst leider laut, das muss noch am WE repariert werden, daher die Frage, ob ihr die Ruhe im Wald geniessen wollt oder ob ein wenig Knacksen für euch OK ist  ?



Bei mir eiert das Hinerrad, wer hat noch mehr zu bieten?

Mein Routenvorschlag ist HM - SB - WP - TW - GB - SP - RoterBalken - Metzger - Unterer Lindenbergweg - Goldgrubenfelsen - HM
(Andere Routenvorschläge gerne angenommen)

Sonnenuntergang ist heute 19:22 - Bis zum WP musste das möglich sein.

@ Sipemeu: Wir treten gerne ein wenig schneller in die Pedale ist Level 2+ bis 3 ok? Wie ich jedoch auf deiner Homepage sehe, dürfte das kein Problem sein. Thriatleten sind zäääääh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. Oktober 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Wir treten gerne ein wenig schneller in die Pedale ist Level 2+ bis 3 ok


Ist das die Geschwindigkeit, die wir eurer Meinung nach am Samstag gefahren sind? Der Simon dürfte auf jeden Fall vom Speed her gut zu euch passen.
Fahrt ihr immer dienstags? Wenn ja, würde ich mich euch gern ab und zu anschließen. Bin nur momentan etwas lädiert.


----------



## waade (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin heute Abend dabei.
Wenn Bikeorama seinen Muskelkater mit bringt, lasse ich meinen zu Hause .


----------



## sipemue (7. Oktober 2008)

Nach 3 Monaten "nur-ab-und-zu-Sport" und nach Lust und Laune habe ich gestern meine Quittung bei der Leistungsdiagnose erhalten, bzw. ich bin ein sehr gutes Beispiel dafür wie gut man mit gezielten Training werden kann und wie schlecht bei "nur-ab-und-zu-Sport": Fast minus 50% Dampf im Kessel ... unglaublich. Aber der Winter ist ja lang genug für ausgedehnte Touren.

Also, wenn ich es hier pünklich aus dem Büro raus schaffe, bin ich um 18 Uhr an der HM. Falls ich um 2min nach 18 Uhr nicht da bin, fahrt bitte ohne mich los. Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall!

Achja, falls jmd. eine Laterne benötigen sollte oder mal testen möchte, kann ein Freund von mir hier sehr gut weiter helfen, der aus einer Just-for-Fun Laune heraus in der zwischenzeit richtig gut im Akku- und Lampengeschäft drinnen ist und sehr viel Ahnung + Erfahrung hat: www.open-light.de


----------



## CaseOnline (7. Oktober 2008)

Servus!

Macht ihr auch mal gemütliche Touren für alte S...enioren? So was in Richtung Level 2,5?

Simon, mit Dir fahre ich nur auf dem Tandem! 

Grüßle,
Marc


----------



## sipemue (7. Oktober 2008)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Macht ihr auch mal gemütliche Touren für alte S...enioren? So was in Richtung Level 2,5?
> 
> ...



Ich kann heute abend auch mit dem Tandem anrücken  falls nicht allzu harte Trails im Program stehen (eben bis Techn.Level 2,5). Aber wir müssten mal schauen, ob du hinten auch drauf passt


----------



## CaseOnline (7. Oktober 2008)

sipemue schrieb:


> Ich kann heute abend auch mit dem Tandem anrücken  falls nicht allzu harte Trails im Program stehen (eben bis Techn.Level 2,5). Aber wir müssten mal schauen, ob du hinten auch drauf passt



Na, heute Abend passt es eh nicht, aber vielleicht radel ich die Tage mal mit. Muss morgen zu früh raus, nach Prag... 

Grüßle,
Marc


----------



## saharadesertfox (7. Oktober 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ist das die Geschwindigkeit, die wir eurer Meinung nach am Samstag gefahren sind? Der Simon dürfte auf jeden Fall vom Speed her gut zu euch passen.



Ja, schon. Wenn bikeorama, Rampe und ich alleine fahren, auch mal L4. *Wir können aber definitv auch gemütlich!!!*




Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr immer dienstags? Wenn ja, würde ich mich euch gern ab und zu anschließen. Bin nur momentan etwas lädiert.



Je nach Wetterlage und Verabredung Di bis Fr. und auch mal Sonntag ab 9:00. Samstag ist Go-Crazy angesagt.


----------



## saharadesertfox (7. Oktober 2008)

sipemue schrieb:


> Achja, falls jmd. eine Laterne benötigen sollte oder mal testen möchte, kann ein Freund von mir hier sehr gut weiter helfen, der aus einer Just-for-Fun Laune heraus in der zwischenzeit richtig gut im Akku- und Lampengeschäft drinnen ist und sehr viel Ahnung + Erfahrung hat: www.open-light.de



Das sieht mal richtig interessant aus. Rampe hat sich leider vor 3 Wochen beim N8riden so richtig weh getan. Da muss bei mir und Rampe was helleres her.


----------



## bikeorama (7. Oktober 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> Herr Bikeorama,
> 
> sehr schönes Benutzerbild  .
> 
> Hast du die Margarine gegessen!? Für mich bist du mehr der "Buttertyp".......



Bikeorama ist schon ok. Bikeobutter hört sich sch..... an . Aber jetzt mal ganz im ernst, ich mag weder Butter noch Margarine und bevorzuge Frischkäse.
Um es vorweg zu nehmen, ich werde mich jetzt nicht in bikeofrischkäse umbenennen!


----------



## fuzzball (7. Oktober 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Bei mir eiert das Hinerrad, wer hat noch mehr zu bieten?



Steckachse an der Hinterradschwinge ausgerissen  und viele Blaue Flecken, Prellungen und Schürfwunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (7. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute,

war mal wieder eine nette N8ride-Ausfahrt, flüssig, schnell und trailig. War bis zum Schluss nur im kurzärmigen Hemd unterwegs.

@ sipemue hat Spaß gemacht, hoffe du wirst uns künftig öfters begleiten.

Hier die Tour des heutigen Tages:


----------



## bikeorama (7. Oktober 2008)

Die Kettenstory geht weiter! Auf dem Rückweg hat sich plötzlich ein Kettenglied verbogen. Mal sehen ob du das auch hinkriegst Karsten.

Danke an Waade, wir haben dann doch auf dem Rückweg schnell die Kette getauscht.


----------



## karsten13 (7. Oktober 2008)

bikeorama schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob du das auch hinkriegst Karsten.



 NEEEEEIIIIIIINNNN!

Nach 3x reissen ist meine Kette in die Tonne gewandert, war jetzt eh zu kurz - und das nach nicht mal 700 km.



bikeorama schrieb:


> Danke an Waade, wir haben dann doch auf dem Rückweg schnell die Kette getauscht.



fährst Du jetzt nur noch mit Ersatzkette


----------



## saharadesertfox (8. Oktober 2008)

bikeorama schrieb:


> Die Kettenstory geht weiter! Auf dem Rückweg hat sich plötzlich ein Kettenglied verbogen. Mal sehen ob du das auch hinkriegst Karsten.
> Anhang anzeigen 147928
> Danke an Waade, wir haben dann doch auf dem Rückweg schnell die Kette getauscht.



Soweit meine Erinnerung reicht, hast du sogar eine goldene Kette geschreddert?!?


----------



## saharadesertfox (8. Oktober 2008)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Steckachse an der Hinterradschwinge ausgerissen  und viele Blaue Flecken, Prellungen und Schürfwunden



... und das alles auf dem Japaner, in Wiesbaden?


----------



## sipemue (8. Oktober 2008)

@all: War sehr schön gestern mit euch, also bin sicherlich - wenn es zeitlich passt - nun des öfteren dabei. Der speed war auch genau richtig.

Was steht bei euch am Samstag an? Ich könnte ab 15 Uhr - 19.30 Uhr ... also Zeit für eine richtig schöne große und gemütliche Runde.


----------



## bikeorama (8. Oktober 2008)

Also Samstags ist in dieser Jahreshälfte immer go-crazy Tag. Dieses Wochenende mache ich dann aber mal eine Ausnahme. Ich bin dabei.


----------



## fuzzball (8. Oktober 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> ... und das alles auf dem Japaner, in Wiesbaden?



 nee nee in der Rinne Darmstadt/ Frankenstein und am guten alten Perp


----------



## waade (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich mache nächste Woche Urlaub auf Balkonien und habe Zeit zum Biken. 

Wenn also nächste Woche jemand Zeit und Lust auf eine Tour hat, sagt Bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (9. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute,

am 3.11.2008 geht der Winterpokal für die Wintersaison 2008/2009 wieder los. Der Name TaunusNextLevel ist letztes Jahr gerade wegen des Winterpokals aus der Level3-Gruppe um Hugo_Bossi bei Go-Crazy zustande gekommen. Inzwischen sind wir gemeinsam einige Touren 2008 (Dolomiten, Wiesbadener Platte, Bad Kreuznach, Winterstein XXL etc.) gefahren und die Gruppierung ist auch größer geworden. Deshalb schlage ich für die kommende Wintersaison 2 Teams vor. Hier die Namensvorschlage:

TaunusNextLevel_unleashed (losgelassen)
TaunusNextLevel_relax (mach' mal locker)

Wer macht mit und wer will in welches Team?


----------



## saharadesertfox (9. Oktober 2008)

fuzzball schrieb:


> nee nee in der Rinne Darmstadt/ Frankenstein und am guten alten Perp



Am Felsenmeer? Wo ist die Rinne und was ist der Perp?


----------



## Rinna (9. Oktober 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Am Felsenmeer? Wo ist die Rinne und was ist der Perp?




Frankenstein N49 47.523 E8 40.075
Start Rinne N49 47.561 E8 40.051
Ende Rinne N49 48.174 E8 39.510

CU 
Corinna


----------



## fuzzball (9. Oktober 2008)

Rinna schrieb:


> Frankenstein N49 47.523 E8 40.075
> Start Rinne N49 47.561 E8 40.051
> Ende Rinne N49 48.174 E8 39.510
> 
> ...



danke 

das Perp (Cannondale) war mein  only Bergab Bike - neuer Hinterbau wird im Winter bestellt


----------



## Torpedo64 (9. Oktober 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> am 3.11.2008 geht der Winterpokal für die Wintersaison 2008/2009 wieder los. Der Name TaunusNextLevel ist letztes Jahr gerade wegen des Winterpokals aus der Level3-Gruppe um Hugo_Bossi bei Go-Crazy zustande gekommen. Inzwischen sind wir gemeinsam einige Touren 2008 (Dolomiten, Wiesbadener Platte, Bad Kreuznach, Winterstein XXL etc.) gefahren und die Gruppierung ist auch größer geworden. Deshalb schlage ich für die kommende Wintersaison 2 Teams vor. Hier die Namensvorschlage:
> 
> ...


 
Warst du etwa auch mit Go Crazy auf Dolomiten-Hüttentour unterwegs?


----------



## saharadesertfox (9. Oktober 2008)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Warst du etwa auch mit Go Crazy auf Dolomiten-Hüttentour unterwegs?



Hi Torpedo64,

nein, ich, das heißt wir hugo_bossi, bergaufheizer, bikeorama, waade, mr.lambo u.a. waren auf der Ronda Dolomiti Media.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (10. Oktober 2008)

Die Tour soll auch net schlecht sein, allerdings kürzer


----------



## bikeorama (12. Oktober 2008)

waade schrieb:


> Ich mache nächste Woche Urlaub auf Balkonien und habe Zeit zum Biken.
> 
> Wenn also nächste Woche jemand Zeit und Lust auf eine Tour hat, sagt Bescheid.



Lust schon aber mit der Zeit wirds problematisch. Ich könnte viellecht am Donnerstag oder Freitag Nachmittag. Also wenn das Wetter mitspielt und du hast ab 13Uhr Zeit, könnten wir mal eine Runde durch den Taunus hetzen.

Abgesehen davon sollten wir auf jeden Fall einen Nightride für die Woche ansetzen. Ich schlage einfach mal den Mittwoch vor. So wie immer: 18HH!

Habe grade gesehen dass ich am Mittwoch nicht kann. Wie wärs stattdessen mit dem Donnerstag?


----------



## sipemue (13. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Zusammen, ich bin leider Mi. und Do. in Brüssel. Somit bleibt mir nur euch viel Spass zu wünschen. 

Was steht nächsten Samstag nachmittag wieder an? Neue Tour  ?


----------



## saharadesertfox (13. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute,

am Samstag sind bikeroma, sipemue und ich mal nicht mit GC gefahren. Zu unserer Überraschung trafen wir zwei Fahrer mit einem MTB-Tandem. So fuhren wir gen Winterstein zu den Supertrails. Am Militärdepot waren die beiden so schnell, dass selbst bikeorama im Windschatten nicht mehr hinterherkam. Auf den Trails kam dann die grosse Überraschung. Alles gefahren und der absolute Knaller selbst bei den Wanderern. Wir sind schon nicht langsam, aber was hinter uns her fuhr, war der "Zerstörer" unter den MTBikes.

Ab Münster drehten sipemue und sein Tandem-Partner. bikeorama und ich fuhren dann weiter zum Hausberg. Ganz nette Aussicht und sogar eine reine Downhill-Strecke haben wir entdeckt, die noch zu erkunden gilt.

Selten auf eine Runde so gelacht und Spaß gehabt. Zum Schluss waren wir fast 100km unterwegs. Das ist auf jedenfall eine Wiederholung wert.


----------



## saharadesertfox (13. Oktober 2008)

waade schrieb:


> Ich mache nächste Woche Urlaub auf Balkonien und habe Zeit zum Biken.





bikeorama schrieb:


> Lust schon aber mit der Zeit wirds problematisch. Ich könnte viellecht am Donnerstag oder Freitag Nachmittag. Also wenn das Wetter mitspielt und du hast ab 13Uhr Zeit, könnten wir mal eine Runde durch den Taunus hetzen.



Ich könnte am Donnerstag ab 15:00. Wie wärs mit dieser Runde:

Kelkheim Sportplatz - Hofheimer Bergkapelle - Lorsbach - Judenkopf - Bahai-Trail Komposition - Medenbach - Kellerskopf - Eppstein - Schwarze Sau bis nach Lorsbach - Kelkheim (insgesamt ca. 50km und wir kämen sogar in die Dunkelheit für ein n8ride)

Danach könnte ich oder waade bikeorama mit dem MTB nach Hause fahren und/oder alternativ danach auch noch ein Schnipozu uns nehmen.


----------



## tandemPower (13. Oktober 2008)

@ sdf & bikeorama. hier ist der tandem partner von sipemu ;-) bin jetzt auch hier angemeldet. war ne echt klasse tour mit euch gewesen. bin sicherlich auch nun des öfteren mit dabei.

@ sdf: kannst du mir den garmin track vom samstag mal per email zumailen? Donnerstag werde ich nicht mitfahren können, aber am WE vielleicht dann wieder...


----------



## karsten13 (14. Oktober 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Ich könnte am Donnerstag ab 15:00.



habt ihr alle Urlaub oder was? 

Bei mir ginge nur Do. 18:00, also fahrt ruhig ohne mich, hab am WE eh genug hm gesammelt 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Everstyle (14. Oktober 2008)

Moin, 

ohne gleich eine lange Diskussion der Selbstbauer und Selbstkäufer von Beleuchtungssets zu verursachen. Ich habe eine Möglichkeit die Wilma 5 mit knapp 10% Rabatt zu kaufen. Warum? damit ich mit anderen Beklopptten Nightrides machen kann. Was ist eure Meinung zu der Lampe? Pro und Contra, kurz und knapp? Für die Antworten vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## sipemue (14. Oktober 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ohne gleich eine lange Diskussion der Selbstbauer und Selbstkäufer von Beleuchtungssets zu verursachen. Ich habe eine Möglichkeit die Wilma 5 mit knapp 10% Rabatt zu kaufen. Warum? damit ich mit anderen Beklopptten Nightrides machen kann. Was ist eure Meinung zu der Lampe? Pro und Contra, kurz und knapp? Für die Antworten vielen Dank im Voraus.
> 
> ...



Kaufen!

Schau, dass noch ein Helmhalter incl. Verlängerungskabel dabei ist --> beste was es gibt im Gelände.

Ersatzakku nicht vergessen, gerade bei etwas längeren Touren oder wenn du nur alleine / zu zweit unterwegs bist: Ohne Werbung zu machen, klick hier


----------



## sipemue (14. Oktober 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Selten auf eine Runde so gelacht und Spaß gehabt. Zum Schluss waren wir fast 100km unterwegs. Das ist auf jedenfall eine Wiederholung wert.



Da kann ich nur zustimmen 
Das war schon so seit langem die witzigste Runde überhaubt! Die Tränen im Auge waren übrigens nicht vom Fahrtwind, sondern vom lachen 

Bis zur nächsten Ausfahrt ... ggf. am Samstag, wenn es bei euch passen sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waade (14. Oktober 2008)

@sdf
Tour am Donnerstag 15:00 ist klasse.
Leider ist seit Freitag mein DSL-Anschluss gestört.
Ich bin grade beim Kumpel zum Surfen.
Am besten wir telefonieren zur Sicherheit am Do. noch mal kurz.


----------



## saharadesertfox (14. Oktober 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ohne gleich eine lange Diskussion der Selbstbauer und Selbstkäufer von Beleuchtungssets zu verursachen. Ich habe eine Möglichkeit die Wilma 5 mit knapp 10% Rabatt zu kaufen. Warum? damit ich mit anderen Beklopptten Nightrides machen kann. Was ist eure Meinung zu der Lampe? Pro und Contra, kurz und knapp? Für die Antworten vielen Dank im Voraus.
> 
> ...



Schon den neuen Test in der MountenBike 11/2008 gelesen? (Kam heute raus.) Dort ist die Wilma 5 zusammen mit der Hope Vision 4-LED als überragend getestet worden. Hier die Parameter:

Lupine Wilma 5
4LED = 394 Lumen
Leuchtdauer = 3h
Gewicht = 426 g
Lichtleistung: 5*
Lichtverteilung: 5*
Fahreindruck: 5*
Handhabung: 4*
Marktpreis: 480 

Hope Vision 4Led
4LED = 316 Lumen
Leuchtdauer = 2:45h
Gewicht = 511 g
Lichtleistung: 5*
Lichtverteilung: 5*
Fahreindruck: 5*
Handhabung: 5*
Marktpreis: 322 

Unsere Entscheidung fiel aufgrund des Preises (Unerere Bezugsquelle 302 Euro) zugunsten der Hope aus. Die Ersparnis in eine zusätzliche Helmlampe z.B. in die Teslar von Lupine investiert und ein Akku von open-light.de. Aber wie immer sind Test nicht immer objektiv sondern auch viel subjektiv. Mir gefällt bei Lupine die kostengünstigen Upgrade-Möglichkeiten und die derzeitige Lieferfähigkeit.


----------



## saharadesertfox (14. Oktober 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ....also fahrt ruhig ohne mich, hab am WE eh genug hm gesammelt
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



So werden also hm gesammelt. Ist das nicht in süßes Pärchen....


----------



## karsten13 (14. Oktober 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Ist das nicht in süßes Pärchen....








...


----------



## saharadesertfox (14. Oktober 2008)

sipemue schrieb:


> Bis zur nächsten Ausfahrt ... ggf. am Samstag, wenn es bei euch passen sollte.



Hugo_Bossi und ich diskutierten die Ausfahrt am Samstag bereits um 12:00 zu beginnen, um so bis zum Judenkopf zu kommen. Dann wären wir ca. 17:30 zurück an der HM. Wer könnte denn bereits früher als 14:00?


----------



## saharadesertfox (14. Oktober 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ...



Schade, dann halt nicht.

Wäre übrigens auch gerne dabei gewesen. Hab leider keinen Urlaub ...

... das seit ihr runtergefahren?


----------



## bikeorama (14. Oktober 2008)

sipemue schrieb:


> Bis zur nächsten Ausfahrt ... ggf. am Samstag, wenn es bei euch passen sollte.



Samstag ist OK. Ich kann aber erst ab 14:30. Wie siehts bei euch aus?


----------



## karsten13 (15. Oktober 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> ... das seit ihr runtergefahren?


----------



## Everstyle (15. Oktober 2008)

Vielen Dank für die beiden Antworten. Irgendwie habe ich mich im Laufe der letzten Tage auf die Wilma 5 fixiert und das was ich bisher darüber gefunden/gelesen habe, lässt sich auf zwei Aussagen reduzieren: verdammt gut und verdammt teuer. Hmm...ich glaube, am Ende wird auch mein Geldbeutel darüber entscheiden (oder auch nicht), denn die Funktionalität scheint außer Frage zu sein. 

Die Bike lese ich nicht, ich habe irgendwie keine Zeit dazu, statt dessen belästige ich lieber mtb-Forum Mitglieder mit sinnlosen Fragen... 

Am Samstag hätte ich ebenfalls Zeit. Allerdings würde ich gerne um 09/10 Uhr irgendwo starten. Am besten in Kronberg, da die U3 wg. Bauarbeiten total bescheuerte Fahrtzeiten hat und die 18Km von FFm bis Hohemark würde ich mir schon gerne sparen. 

Als Strecke hätte ich nichts dagegen wieder ein Mal in Richtung Wiesbaden zu fahren, muss hier noch einige Wege kennen lernen.

Gruß

Everstyle

p. s. @Karsten: sieht spektakulär aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (16. Oktober 2008)

waade schrieb:


> @sdf
> Tour am Donnerstag 15:00 ist klasse.



und, hat sich heute jemand mit dem Bike rausgewagt? 



saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hugo_Bossi und ich diskutierten die Ausfahrt am Samstag bereits um 12:00 zu beginnen, um so bis zum Judenkopf zu kommen. Dann wären wir ca. 17:30 zurück an der HM. Wer könnte denn bereits früher als 14:00?



Wie sieht's nun mit Samstag aus? Wegen mir ginge auch 12:00 ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## saharadesertfox (17. Oktober 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> und, hat sich heute jemand mit dem Bike rausgewagt?



Das gestern mit waade






... das heute




Das von heute ist allerdings geschummelt. Ich bins gelaufen. War im Außendienst und habe meine Laufschuh ausgepackt und meine KAL (KurvenAdaptionLampe) aufgezogen und teilweise in Dunkelheit die Wege abgesucht. War spannend ... 18km wurdens doch zum Schluss.


----------



## sipemue (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann leider erst spontan sehen, wie es am Samstag passt. 
14.30 Uhr an der HM müsste aber passen. Leider müsste ich bereits um 17.30 Uhr wieder zurück sein, also max. 3 Std. Zeit.


----------



## bikeorama (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin morgen um 14:30 an der HM. Wir können die Atzelbergrunde fahren. Sind etwa 60 km je nachdem welche Variante man für den Rückweg wählt. Wenn wir keine Pausen machen, sollte das auch in 3h machbar sein. Zur Not kann man am Ende abkürzen.


----------



## tandemPower (17. Oktober 2008)

hi jungs! ich bin morgen auch wieder dabei. also 14.30 dann an der HM?
denke mal wir kommen morgen nicht mit dem tandem sondern mit den mtbs...


----------



## bikeorama (17. Oktober 2008)

Na dann bringe ich morgen auch die  DVD mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tandemPower (17. Oktober 2008)

perfekt. danke schonmal und bis morgen dann ;-)


----------



## sipemue (17. Oktober 2008)

Super! Und vielen Dank schonmal!

@Jens, bitte bringe auch die Navis mit, Akkus schon geladen ;-) ? 

Dann sehen wir uns morgen um 14.30 Uhr an der HM. Der Wüstenfuchs kommt auch, habe vorhin mit ihm telefoniert.


----------



## karsten13 (17. Oktober 2008)

sipemue schrieb:


> Dann sehen wir uns morgen um 14.30 Uhr an der HM. Der Wüstenfuchs kommt auch, habe vorhin mit ihm telefoniert.



@sdf: Und was bedeutet das nun? 
Muss ich mich jetzt zwischen 14:00 gc und 14:30 entscheiden? Letzteres riecht auch irgendwie nach Level 4, oder?


----------



## saharadesertfox (18. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute,

trotz Forum mal wieder Verwirrung über das wann und wie. So sind bikeorama, tandemPower, sipemue und ich eine Runde um den Atzelberg gefahren. hugo_bossi mit GC L3 in Richtung Hessen-Park. 





Einer meiner Taunustrail-Favoriten ist der Aztelbergtrail am weißen Kreuz vorbei. Ein fast 1,8 km langer Trail. Am unteren Ende sind anscheinend Forstarbeiter wieder am Werk gewesen und haben in deutscher Gründlichkeit den Weg geebnet. Fehlt nur noch der feinkörnige Split. Schade!


----------



## saharadesertfox (18. Oktober 2008)

N8ride Montag 18:00 HM

Hi Leute,

das Wetter bleibt bis Montag schön, ab Dienstag leider wieder regnerisch. Wie ist mit einem N8ride am Montag 18:00 HM und alternativ weiterer Treffpunkt Dehnfeld 18:30 für unser Bad-Homburger Mitfahrer?


----------



## bikeorama (19. Oktober 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> N8ride Montag 18:00 HM



Ich bin dabei !


----------



## waade (19. Oktober 2008)

N8ride Montag 18:00 HM

Ich bin auch dabei. (endlich wieder online)


----------



## karsten13 (19. Oktober 2008)

waade schrieb:


> N8ride Montag 18:00 HM
> 
> Ich bin auch dabei. (endlich wieder online)



ich versuch das auch  (wenn ich nicht da bin --> nicht warten).

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## sipemue (20. Oktober 2008)

Also, bei mir hat sich heute dann doch noch die Planung geändert, kann leider nicht (
Wünsche euch viel Spass!


----------



## saharadesertfox (21. Oktober 2008)

Gestern haben wir (bikeorama, waade, Karsten13 und ich) bei lauschigen 15°C eine schöne N8ride Runde gedreht. Selbst auf dem Feldberg hätte man im T-Shirt fahren können. Wir waren auf den Feldberg-Standards (x-Trail, Rote-Kreuz Trail, Alde (Altkönig) und Victoria-Trail) unterwegs und so kamen schließlich 35 Kilometer HM bis HM zusammen. 1000 Höhenmeter haben wir vernichtet (oder sind diese auch hoch gefahren).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipemue (23. Oktober 2008)

oh man, wäre sehr gerne mitgefahren!
Ich kann leider erst nächste Woche wieder mit durchstarten ... also, bis dahin euch alles gut!


----------



## bikeorama (23. Oktober 2008)

sipemue schrieb:


> oh man, wäre sehr gerne mitgefahren!
> Ich kann leider erst nächste Woche wieder mit durchstarten ... also, bis dahin euch alles gut!



Dir auch viel Spaß beim Powerstepping .


Morgen soll das Wetter noch mal einigermaßen mitspielen. Deshalb werde ich direkt nach der Arbeit in den Taunus aufbrechen. Hat wer Lust mitzufahren? Genaue Uhrzeit wanns los geht weiß ich leider erst morgen, deshalb wären Lampen sinnvoll.


----------



## Rampe (24. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

mein Schlüsselbein zickt kaum noch rum, so das ich Morgen mal wieder beim Biketreff vorbeischauen werde, allerdings nur im Lolevelbereich damit ich bald wieder kraftvoll Zubiken kann.


----------



## saharadesertfox (25. Oktober 2008)

Rampe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mein Schlüsselbein zickt kaum noch rum, so das ich Morgen mal wieder beim Biketreff vorbeischauen werde, allerdings nur im Lolevelbereich damit ich bald wieder kraftvoll Zubiken kann.




Leider ist bei mir NullLevel - eine Erkältung bremst mich. Daher komme ich morgen erst zum GC-AfterBiken und bringe die Wildschweingrillmaschinen von Hope mit.


----------



## saharadesertfox (26. Oktober 2008)

Denis hat in FFM für seinen 1. Marathon 4:33 gebraucht. Entweder fährt Denis künftig wieder N8rides oder taucht ins Läuferleben ein. Immerhin, Denis hat es geschafft und ist verhältnismäßig gleichmäßig gelaufen.


----------



## sipemue (28. Oktober 2008)

hallo zusammen,

wie schaut es bei euch Ende November aus?
Lust hierauf:
http://www.rsc-wiesbaden.com/public/start_sonder_nr_08.html



Ich werde mal den anneren tandempower fragen, ob wir es aus Spass an der Freude nicht mit dem Tandem fahren.


----------



## bikeorama (28. Oktober 2008)

Hi, das klingt interessant! So wie ich das verstehe sind nur 2er Teams zugelassen. 
Da würde ich glatt mitmachen wenn sich jemand findet der mit mir fahren möchte.


----------



## saharadesertfox (28. Oktober 2008)

sipemue schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie schaut es bei euch Ende November aus?
> Lust hierauf:
> ...





bikeorama schrieb:


> Hi, das klingt interessant! So wie ich das verstehe sind nur 2er Teams zugelassen.
> Da würde ich glatt mitmachen wenn sich jemand findet der mit mir fahren möchte.



Bin dabei. Jetzt müssen wir nur noch die 2er-Teams günden! Übrigens sind bikeroma und ich auch hier beim Nikolaus Duathlon am 7. Dezember gemeldet.


----------



## Milass (28. Oktober 2008)

das rennen ist echt gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipemue (29. Oktober 2008)

Was steht bei euch am Wochenende an?

Ich möchte - falls das Wetter es nicht allzu schlecht mit uns meint - am Sa. so ab 14.30 Uhr und Sonntag so ab 14.00 Uhr eine Runde drehen.
Falls es regnet gehe ich laufen, langsam (ca. 10-12 km/h) aber länger (so 20-30km)


----------



## bikeorama (29. Oktober 2008)

So, die Anmeldung zum 4h Teamrennen ist raus.

Am Samstag siehts gut aus, allerdings kann ich frühestens um 14:45 Uhr an der Hohemark sein.


----------



## sipemue (30. Oktober 2008)

Dann halten wir doch mal Samstag 15.00 Uhr - so ganz ohne Stress - an der HM fest.
Ausser es regnet wie aus Kübeln, dann werde ich mir nur die Laufschuhe anschnallen.

Die Anmeldung für das 4h Rennen ist auch draussen bei uns.
Es wird eine Sonderwertung für Tandem geben ;-) !


----------



## saharadesertfox (30. Oktober 2008)

So spät wach. Habe vor mit hugo_bossi bei GC um 14:00 zu fahren, wäre bestimmt auch was für tandempower! Werde mal ihn mal anmailen. Aber Sonntags könnten wir eine Ausfahrt oder Auslaufen planen. Als ausgesprochener Läufer bin ich auch mal gerne 3 Stunden im 12km/h Schnitt unterwegs. Die Wetteraussichten sind gut. Somit können wir uns eigentlich auf MTB einstellen.


----------



## karsten13 (30. Oktober 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Habe vor mit hugo_bossi bei GC um 14:00 zu fahren



ich auch


----------



## saharadesertfox (30. Oktober 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ich auch



Hi Karsten13

Warum eigentlich 13? Das ist doch nicht dein Jahrgang oder waren es 13 Gründe die dich ausgerechnet zum Radfahren bewogen haben.

Meine Erkältung habe fast überwunden, nur leider drückt das auf meinen Tinitus. Gestern hatte ich bei einem lockeren N8ride mit Rampe einen Platten. Ich habe noch nicht einmal das Loch im Reifen gehört und es blubberte nur so aus dem Tubeless. Bei mir pfeift der Tinitus so stark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (30. Oktober 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich 13?



Geburtstag, Glückszahl, ...



saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Gestern hatte ich bei einem lockeren N8ride mit Rampe einen Platten.



warum gab's hier keine Tour-Ankündigung? Bin gestern auch gefahren ...



saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Bei mir pfeift der Tinitus so stark.



Tinitus ist Schei$$e  . Hoffentlich hab ich das nicht von meiner Mutter geerbt ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## saharadesertfox (30. Oktober 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> warum gab's hier keine Tour-Ankündigung? Bin gestern auch gefahren ...
> 
> Tinitus ist Schei$$e  . Hoffentlich hab ich das nicht von meiner Mutter geerbt ...



War ein spontaner Einfall. Als ich in Mainz losfuhr hats teilweise schwer geregnet in Frankfurt war es ok. Ich bin Großmeister im ignorieren der Wettervorhersage (wie mein Tinitus). Das funktioniert wunderbar! Wir waren u.a. in Bad Vilbel und auf der Hohe Strasse unterwegs. Schöne Trails am Berger Hang und hat einiges an "Bauernglätte" (=schleimiger Lehm auf den geteerten Feldwegen).


----------



## tandemPower (30. Oktober 2008)

servus sdf!
was für ne tour ist denn für das WE bei euch so geplant? dann würde ich mich euch anschließen.
super dass ihr beide auch beim nightrider mit dabei seit. letztes jahr war das schon ne mords gaudi. hoffentlich regnet es nicht wieder ;-(


----------



## saharadesertfox (30. Oktober 2008)

tandemPower schrieb:


> servus sdf!
> was für ne tour ist denn für das WE bei euch so geplant? dann würde ich mich euch anschließen.
> super dass ihr beide auch beim nightrider mit dabei seit. letztes jahr war das schon ne mords gaudi. hoffentlich regnet es nicht wieder ;-(



Die Tour am Samstag um 14:00 von der HM mit Go-Crazy. Unser Guide ist Hugo_Bossi. Dürfte absolut dein Level sein. Kannst mal prüfen ob dir die Tour gefällt. Das halbe TNL-Forum wird bestimmt vertreten sein.


----------



## bikeorama (30. Oktober 2008)

@sipemue
Wettervorhersage sieht gut aus. Ich bin dann am Samstag um 15 Uhr an der Hohemark. Ich glaube unsere Lampen sollten wir auch mitnehmen . Bis dann


----------



## saharadesertfox (1. November 2008)

@sipemue
@tandempower
@karsten13
@bikeorama

... und Leute des GPS (Gateliten Pavigations Systems)

Höhenlinien (SRTM der NASA) jetzt auch auf OpenStreetMap-Karten (OSM) möglich.

Hier zum Weiterlesen:
http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/index.php/User:Saharadesertfox


----------



## saharadesertfox (2. November 2008)

Hi Leute,

nach einer recht feuchten Woche, scheint sich das Wetter für die kommenden Tage zu bessern. Zeit mal wieder ein N8ride zu machen, um endlich mal wieder ein paar WPs zu sammeln.

1. TaunusNextLevel
2. TaunusNextLevel_unleashed

Jetzt sind alle mit den "Wildschweinbratmaschinen" von Lupine und Wilma ausgestattet. Mein Vorschlag N8ride am Do. 6.11.2008 um 18:00 ab HM.

Also...











Feuer frei!!!


----------



## karsten13 (3. November 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag N8ride am Do. 6.11.2008 um 18:00 ab HM.



klingt gut  , wenn's trocken ist bin ich dabei


----------



## sipemue (3. November 2008)

gebucht, muss eben nur schauen, dass ich pünklich aus dem Office raus komme ... und noch mein Bike repariert bekomme 

Zur Not würde ich am Donnerstag abend dann später mit dem RR eine Tour machen, falls interesse besteht, z.B. so von 19-22 Uhr, Start in HG Kronenhof und dann Richtung Vogelsberg.


----------



## Rampe (3. November 2008)

Habe heute eine Testfahrt mit meinem neuen Netzhautbrenner unternommen, das lief super und ich denke das ich Donnerstag auch dabei bin.
Bergab werde ich mich aber noch etwas zurückhalten (zumindestens habe ich das vor)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waade (3. November 2008)

ich bin am Donnerstag dabei!


----------



## saharadesertfox (4. November 2008)

@ Rampe & others

Für den N8ride (=kann süchtig machen) am Donnerstag könnten wir HM - Marmorstein - Saalburg - Gickelsburg - Säunickels Kleiderschrank - Lochmühle - Wanderweg:Alttier (oberhalb des Quarzitwerkes) - Kapersburg - Bundeswehrdepot und zurück. Dürften ca. 2 1/2 h ergeben.

@ Waade
Wie wärs anschließend hier mit 'nem Erntebier?


----------



## waade (4. November 2008)

After-Bike-Bier find ich gut. Bin dabei


----------



## bikeorama (4. November 2008)

Ich meld mich für Donnerstag auch an .


----------



## tandemPower (4. November 2008)

ok ich bin dann auch mit dabei ;-p


----------



## Rampe (4. November 2008)

Bier, hört sich gut an, bin auch dabei.
Lade schon mal mein Akku.


----------



## sipemue (6. November 2008)

... und dannach wird gegrillt 

Also, Jens und ich stehen dann heute um 18.30 Uhr vor dem Haupteingang der Saalburg - als Tandempower-Team!
Muss ja für Wiesbaden trainiert werden 

Bitte aufgrund der aktuellen 'nasse-Laub-Rutschpartien' nicht allzu trailig. Mit dem Tandem möchte ich den Jens dann doch gerne in einem Stück wieder zuhause abliefern und ihm nicht das gleiche Schicksaal ereilen lassen wie mir letzten Sa. auf den letzten Metern der Tour. Die linke Hand ist immer ncoh ein wenig in Mitleidenschaft gezogen


----------



## saharadesertfox (6. November 2008)

sipemue schrieb:


> ... und dannach wird gegrillt
> 
> Also, Jens und ich stehen dann heute um 18.30 Uhr vor dem Haupteingang der Saalburg - als Tandempower-Team!
> Muss ja für Wiesbaden trainiert werden
> ...



Abholung Saalburg (SB) 18:30 geht klar. Rampe ist wegen seiner Schulter ein wenig lädiert, sodass wir vorsichtiger und weniger trailig fahren.


----------



## karsten13 (6. November 2008)

So,

das Verhältnis von Brutto- zu Netto-Zeit war ja heut net so doll. Am meisten haben mich meine Lampenausfälle geärgert  . Aber nun weiss ich wenigstens, dass es am Akku liegt ...

Zudem noch ein Snakebite bei mir und ein Schleicher am Tandem.

Aber ansonsten war's schön  .











Alle Bilder gibt's hier.

Bis Samstag,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (7. November 2008)

Hi Leute,

hier unsere heutige N8ride-Route von heute. Super Wetter im November und trocken. Es hat nur so geraschelt und gestaubt vor lauter Laub. Nach meiner Schätzung waren es fast 8.000 Lumen die heute unterwegs waren.






Also ich werde noch zum N8ride Junkie


----------



## bikeorama (7. November 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> So,
> 
> das Verhältnis von Brutto- zu Netto-Zeit war ja heut net so doll.



Mensch habe ich mich auf dem Heimweg gefreut heute mal ordentlich Punkte im WP eintragen zu können. Die Enttäuschung war dann entsprechend groß, als dann bei der Auswertung 1:20 h als Pausenzeit raus kam. Also daran müssen wir noch arbeiten .

Ansonsten coole Tour !


----------



## sipemue (7. November 2008)

scheee wars.
Und zum quatschen ist auch Zeit gewesen 

So, ich werde am Samstag leider die Tour vorziehen müssen und plane so von 11 - 15 Uhr eine Tour.
Wie schaut es aus bei euch? 
Nicht schneller oder technischer als gestern der Nightride ... möchte eher locker fahren.

ERGÄNZUNG:
Ich werde morgen Sa. von 11 - 15 oder 16 Uhr eine lockere Rennrad Runde drehen. Falls jemand mitfahren möchte, bitte melden.


----------



## saharadesertfox (9. November 2008)

Hi Leute des N8rides,

Diesmal ist N8ride auf Wunsch einiger für Mittwoch angesagt. Also Treffpunkt HM 18:00. Wer Zeit/Lust hat kommt. Die Wettervorhersage für Mittwoch ist Heiter jedoch mit gelegentlichen  Regengüssen. Deshalb, anständige Kleidung mitbringen.


----------



## saharadesertfox (9. November 2008)

Hier in Ergänzung unsere Tour bei GC vom Samstag 8.11.08:

Hohemark - Marmorstein - Saalburg - Weber-Pfad - Unterer Thomasweg - Saalburg - Limes - Herzberg -Sandplacken - Japaner - Lindenberg - Goldgrubenfelsen - Hohemark


----------



## saharadesertfox (10. November 2008)

Hi Leute,

letztes Jahr starteten wir mit unserem Original WiPo Team nach der 1. Woche von Platz 127 und endeten auf Platz 53. Die 1. Woche startete TaunusNextLevel_unleashed mit Platz 53. .

Wie es letztes Jahr war, könnt ihr in der angehängten Datei nachlesen ...

P.S.: Das Original wartet noch auf ein paar Punkte, die nachgetragen werden müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (10. November 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Die 1. Woche startete TaunusNextLevel_unleashed mit Platz 53.



Sorry, seit heute morgen sind wir 30. Wie die Buschtrommeln verlauteten, hatte waade mal wieder eine "Auseinandersetzung" mit einer Wurzel, verlor Anschluss an seine Gruppe und verfuhr sich daraufhin im Taunus.

Übrigens gibts morgen ein Bilderabend bei Bernd von seinem Atlas Ausflug letzten Monat.


----------



## Claudy (10. November 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Sorry, seit heute morgen sind wir 30.



Mein liebster Oliver,

.....das schreibst du doch nur, weil du mich damit ärgern kannst .


----------



## saharadesertfox (11. November 2008)

Hi Leute,

gestern hatte ich zwischendurch ein wenig Zeit um mir die Strecke in Wiesbaden-Rambach anzuschauen. Nichts spektakuläres, kein Wurzelweg und keine übersteilen Anstiege. Die Strecke ist ca. 3,9 Kilometer lang. So wie es aussieht, ist dieses Forum mit vier Teams dabei.

sipemue mit tandempower auf tandem
bikorama mit seinem TAC-Teampartner Thorsten
waade über rampe
saharadesertfox mit Läuferkumpel


----------



## tandemPower (11. November 2008)

Hi Leute!
Ja, das ist wohl der gleiche Track wie letztes Jahr. Da waren sipemu und ich auch schon mit von der partie. technisch wie von sdf gesagt nicht anspruchsvoll.

@ sdf: wenns aber regnet wirds ne richtig schlammige sache. letztes jahr konnte man den kurs kaum noch fahren und da hatte es nur am tag zuvor noch geschüttet. 

also bin mal gespannt wieviele dieses jahr wieder dabei sind. unsere 4 teams stehen dann ja schonmal ;-) 

bis morgen dann!


----------



## saharadesertfox (12. November 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> Mein liebster Oliver,
> 
> .....das schreibst du doch nur, weil du mich damit ärgern kannst .



Ich sehe da einen sehr fleißigen Bisaflor wer ist das bloß?!? Den muss ich mir in den kommenden Wochen näher betrachten .....


----------



## Claudy (12. November 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Ich sehe da einen sehr fleißigen Bisaflor wer ist das bloß?!?




Das ist mein Goldkind   .

Marius (ich auch) wird dir als Streckenposten beim Nikolaus Duathlon zu. Euch heute Abend viel Spaß. Bin ebenfalls im Taunus unterwegs (Gruppe Zapfsäule) .

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## matschkopp (12. November 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hi Leute des N8rides,
> 
> Diesmal ist N8ride auf Wunsch einiger für Mittwoch angesagt. Also Treffpunkt HM 18:00. Wer Zeit/Lust hat kommt. Die Wettervorhersage für Mittwoch ist Heiter jedoch mit gelegentlichen  Regengüssen. Deshalb, anständige Kleidung mitbringen.



Tach zusammen,

hier im Forum sollte ich noch unbekannt sein - draussen, in der wirklichen Welt werdet Ihr mich (von GC) erkennen .... wenn ich mich heute abend mal zu Euch gesellen werde (wenns denn erlaubt ist).

Also 1800 HM - wenn ich es schaffe vorher noch schnell meine Taschenlampe umzubauen.

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## karsten13 (12. November 2008)

matschkopp schrieb:


> draussen, in der wirklichen Welt werdet Ihr mich (von GC) erkennen .... wenn ich mich heute abend mal zu Euch gesellen werde (wenns denn erlaubt ist).



und, hat's dem Matschkopp gefallen? 

Fands heut leicht rutschig, dafür gab's ne kostenlose Schlammpackung  . tandemPower hat uns früh wegen Knieproblemen verlassen, hoffentlich lag's nicht am Akku-Zusatzgewicht 

Apropos Akku: Der Lupinen-Akku hat nach meiner gestrigen Löt-Attacke super gehalten, nur der Ast im Schaltwerk hätte net sein müssen  . Muss ich morgen mal dran rumbiegen, wenn der Schlamm abgefallen ist ...

Teletubbi-Bilder gab's heut keine, aber vielleicht gefallen Euch ja meine schlammfreien Frankfurt-Bilder von gestern 






Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## saharadesertfox (13. November 2008)

matschkopp schrieb:


> .... wenn ich mich heute abend mal zu Euch gesellen werde (wenns denn erlaubt ist).



Nach deiner heutigen "Gasttour" bist du für die Zukunft weiterhin herzlichst eingeladen. Dann aber bitte nicht als Gast! Sondern gerne als Stammgast.

Hier unsere Tour von heute. Es eine sehr schöne und flüssige Tour. Auch WABs können bei Dunkelheit Spaß machen!

HM - Saalburg (tandempower) abholen - vorbei am Klingenkopf - Langhals - Biemberg - Sandplacken - HM







Grafik mit eigenem GPS-Track und Kosmos gerendert. Die Grundlage sind die OSM-Daten von openstreetmap.org


----------



## saharadesertfox (13. November 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Apropos Akku: Der Lupinen-Akku hat nach meiner gestrigen Löt-Attacke super gehalten, nur der Ast im Schaltwerk hätte net sein müssen  . Muss ich morgen mal dran rumbiegen, wenn der Schlamm abgefallen ist ...



Hi Karsten,

wir haben dich nach dem kurzen Umweg auf dem innerstädtischen Treppentrail an der Kirche verloren.

Für Schaltaugen gerade biegen gibt es hier eine kleine Anleitung die dir evtl. weiterhilft.

Gruß
Oliver

P.S. Nette FFM-Impressionen


karsten13 schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matschkopp (13. November 2008)

Guten morgen,

vielen Dank für die nette Tour - ich hoffe Ihr seid alle gut heim gekommen. Es war eine sehr nette Tot, voll romantisch bei fastVollmond und im funzeligen Licht diverser Flutlichtanlagen - ich bin sogar braun davon geworden (auch wenn das nur bis zur Dusche gehalten hat).

Im übrigen hattet Ihr die Ehre, bei meiner MTB-Nightride-Entjungferung dabei zu sein. Danke!

Sehr schön, da bin ich gerne wieder dabei, insofern es sich arbeitstechnisch einrichten lässt - dann gerne auch mit vollständig aufgeladenem Akku.

Dank und Gruss
Stefan


P.S.: Karsten - einmal verbogen kriegste das nicht mehr gangbar. Mach Die Dir ein neues Schaltauge dran, statt an dem alten Ding die Finger schmutzig ....


----------



## tandemPower (13. November 2008)

hey jungs,

ja sorry nochmal wegen gestern. hoffe dass bis wiesbaden alles wieder ok ist. schon komisch...


----------



## karsten13 (14. November 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Die 1. Woche startete TaunusNextLevel_unleashed mit Platz 53.








wie der sdf immer an diese Namen kommt ...


----------



## saharadesertfox (14. November 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> wie der sdf immer an diese Namen kommt ...



Ich habe eher an diesen Film gedacht.... (unleashed = entfesselt).






Alles Zufall aber immer noch besser als Heidiknaller ... Rennschnecken ... Spritzlappenfahrer ... _booaah-wadd-bin-ich-faul


----------



## fuzzball (16. November 2008)

Hallo bin nach überstandener Heilungsphase und Examen wieder heiß aufs biken  
wollte morgen ein Runde (Strecke wird spontan festgelegt) ab der Hohenmark (selbst ab FFM) fahren - wäre so gg 13 Uhr an der HM - lust/ zeit?
vg


----------



## karsten13 (16. November 2008)

matschkopp schrieb:


> Es war eine sehr nette Tot, voll romantisch bei fastVollmond und im funzeligen Licht diverser Flutlichtanlagen - ich bin sogar braun davon geworden (auch wenn das nur bis zur Dusche gehalten hat).



heute war ich wieder mit Matschkopp im Taunus - und ich bin wieder richtig braun geworden  . Das liegt net an den Flutlichtanlagen, sondern am Nick  .

Wann ist denn der nächste Nightride geplant? Die Wettervorhersage für kommende Woche ist bescheiden  , nur morgen soll's trocken werden ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## saharadesertfox (17. November 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> heute war ich wieder mit Matschkopp im Taunus - und ich bin wieder richtig braun geworden  . Das liegt net an den Flutlichtanlagen, sondern am Nick  .
> 
> Wann ist denn der nächste Nightride geplant? Die Wettervorhersage für kommende Woche ist bescheiden  , nur morgen soll's trocken werden ...



Ich Grübel auch schon. Bleibt eigentlich nur noch der morgige Tag und wir warten auf die konkrete Vorhersage für Mittwoch. Deshalb mein Vorschlag:

Morgen Montag fahre ich auf jedenfall!!! Treffpunkt Hohemark 18:30.

Mittwoch auf jedenfall um 18:00. Sollte es an dem Tag "Cats and Dogs" regnen, so werden wir *nicht *fahren.

Gute Schutzbleche, Lampen und Überziehschuhe erforderlich.


----------



## matschkopp (17. November 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Morgen Montag fahre ich auf jedenfall!!! Treffpunkt Hohemark 18:30.



Moin,

ich kann heute nicht - erstens habe ich heute Ruhetag, zweitens mein Rad ist dreckig und drittens ich kann heute nicht.

Aber Mittwoch könnt' ichs versuchen (wenns um 1800 auch knapp werden würde), und dabei ist mir das Wetter prinzipiell egal 

Gruss
Stefan Dreckhelm


----------



## Stump1967 (17. November 2008)

Hallo,

wie lange fahrt Ihr immer so im Durchschnitt beim N8R. Meine Lampe hält "nur" ca. 2,5 Stunden.
Kann man da auch mit einem Starr Bike mit fahren oder fahrt Ihr auch beim N8R wilde Trails.
Was für eine Geschwindigkeit fahrt Ihr so, damit ich weiß das ich auch hinterher komme. Wäre nett wenn Ihr mir sagt wie viel Km in welcher Zeit bei wie viel Hm.
Würde gerne am Mittwoch mitkommen.

Danke und Gruß,
Stump


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (17. November 2008)

Stump1967 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie lange fahrt Ihr immer so im Durchschnitt beim N8R. Meine Lampe hält "nur" ca. 2,5 Stunden.
> Kann man da auch mit einem Starr Bike mit fahren oder fahrt Ihr auch beim N8R wilde Trails.
> ...



Mit einem Starrgabelbike dürften die Ausfahrten ruppig werden. Wer geübt ist, dürfte auch damit kein Problem haben . Unsere Ausfahrten dauern im Schnitt zwischen 2 bis 3 Stunden. Hier eine Auswahl unserer N8Rides diesen Herbst.


----------



## karsten13 (17. November 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Morgen Montag fahre ich auf jedenfall!!! Treffpunkt Hohemark 18:30.



wollte ja eigentlich mit, wird aber wegen Büro nix


----------



## saharadesertfox (17. November 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> wollte ja eigentlich mit, wird aber wegen Büro nix



nix  schlimm  - Werde alleine auf Trailsuche gehen. Muss mich noch entscheiden Köpperner Tal oder Oberreifenberg.


----------



## karsten13 (17. November 2008)

Stump1967 schrieb:


> Kann man da auch mit einem Starr Bike mit fahren oder fahrt Ihr auch beim N8R wilde Trails.
> Was für eine Geschwindigkeit fahrt Ihr so, damit ich weiß das ich auch hinterher komme. Wäre nett wenn Ihr mir sagt wie viel Km in welcher Zeit bei wie viel Hm.
> Würde gerne am Mittwoch mitkommen.



bin grad umgekippt, Dein MTB wiegt ja nix   - aber nach der Ausfahrt sind's dann > 10 kg 

Bei den Routen weiss man nie so genau, was sich die Herren ausdenken, da wird glaub ich auch stark improvisiert  .
Probiers einfach mal aus!

@sdf: Warum eigentlich jetzt doch Mittwoch? Da kann ich doch net 
Da hat wohl jemand mehr gezahlt 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## saharadesertfox (17. November 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> @sdf: Warum eigentlich jetzt doch Mittwoch? Da kann ich doch net
> Da hat wohl jemand mehr gezahlt




Anke trifft sich Tandempower und vielen anderen war der Mittwoch doch lieber. Die Wettervorhersage für Mittwoch ist nicht so dolle. Ab Donnerstag ist Schnee angesagt!?! Wie im letzten Jahr haben wir uns dann spontan am Sandplacken auf ein Stündchen Schneewedeln getroffen. Wir werden sehen.


----------



## matschkopp (18. November 2008)

Guten morgen,

mir ist es diese Woche gleich - ich habe täglich Termine bis 1700 in WI, ich könnte prinzpiell, es wäre mir aber lieb wenn es erst um 1830 losgehen würde - dann wäre ich Mittwoch und/oder Donnerstag dabei.

Wieviel muss ich zahlen?

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stump1967 (18. November 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> bin grad umgekippt, Dein MTB wiegt ja nix   - aber nach der Ausfahrt sind's dann > 10 kg



Naja, das Starr-Bike ist mein Winterbike und das wiegt jetzt schon weit mehr als 10 Kg. Ich werde es einfach mal ausprobieren. Morgen komme ich, wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Im regen setzte ich mich lieber auf den Ergo.

Aber Danke für die Info's über Eure letzten Touren.

Dann eventuell bis morgen. Wo steht Ihr an der HM?
Gruß, Stump


----------



## saharadesertfox (18. November 2008)

matschkopp schrieb:


> mir ist es diese Woche gleich - ich habe täglich Termine bis 1700 in WI, ich könnte prinzpiell, es wäre mir aber lieb wenn es erst um 1830 losgehen würde - dann wäre ich Mittwoch und/oder Donnerstag dabei.



An diesem Mittwoch belassen wir es bei 18:00. Für die kommenden N8Rides könnte ich mich auch 18:30 vorstellen. Allerdings verschiebt sich zeitlich alles nach hinten.




matschkopp schrieb:


> Wieviel muss ich zahlen?



Unsere Währung lautet Lumen. Wer zu viel Lumen schnorrt muss künftig noch mehr Lumen zurückzahlen. Pro Fahrt sind bis zu 900 Lumen cool der Durchschnittspreis.



Stump1967 schrieb:


> Wo steht Ihr an der HM?



Auf dem Parkplatz des Kindergartens. Du wirst uns nicht verfehlen. Allein schon wegen der vielen sichtbaren Lumen.


----------



## Rampe (18. November 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Anke trifft sich Tandempower und vielen anderen war der Mittwoch doch lieber. Die Wettervorhersage für Mittwoch ist nicht so dolle. Ab Donnerstag ist Schnee angesagt!?! Wie im letzten Jahr haben wir uns dann spontan am Sandplacken auf ein Stündchen Schneewedeln getroffen. Wir werden sehen.



 ....aufs Schneewedeln freu ich mich schon seit ende September, glaube aber nicht das es dafür am Donnerstag schon reicht, vieleicht Freitag oder Samstag.
Morgen wirds bei mir eng, komme vieleicht nachgeradelt.


----------



## Claudy (18. November 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Anke trifft sich Tandempower .......



Moin Mädels,

....bin wieder da . 

Jens und ich sind morgen um 18:30 Uhr an der Hohemark zwecks Akku Übergabe verabredet. Es wäre schön, wenn wir alle gemeinsam starten könnten  .

Und sonst so; Bremen war  - habt ihr schon mal ne Kohlfahrt gemacht   .

Liebe Grüße und bis morgen,

Anke
(....total platt ......)


----------



## saharadesertfox (18. November 2008)

matschkopp schrieb:


> ich könnte prinzpiell, es wäre mir aber lieb wenn es erst um 1830 losgehen würde - dann wäre ich Mittwoch und/oder Donnerstag dabei.





Rampe schrieb:


> Morgen wirds bei mir eng, komme vieleicht nachgeradelt.






Claudy schrieb:


> Jens und ich sind morgen um 18:30 Uhr an der Hohemark zwecks Akku Übergabe verabredet.



*Zeitänderung 18:30 Zeitänderung 18:30 Zeitänderung 18:30*

Also ich stelle fest. 18:30 ist den meisten am liebsten. Also 18:30 morgen an der Hohemark und künftig auch 18:30. Bitte aber nicht für das nächste mal um 19:00 bitten!!!!

*Zeitänderung 18:30 Zeitänderung 18:30 Zeitänderung 18:30*


----------



## Claudy (18. November 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> *Zeitänderung 18:30 Zeitänderung 18:30 Zeitänderung 18:30*



*Du bist ein Schatzi * 

 ......dafür erzähl euch auch morgen von meiner witzigsten Begegnung die ich jemals hatte .....(passiert gestern irgendwo in einem Landgasthof bei Bremen zwischen Grünkohl mit Pinkel und Rote Grütze)


----------



## saharadesertfox (18. November 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> *Du bist ein Schatzi *
> 
> ...... Grünkohl mit Pinkel .....



Ist nach dem ich einen Bremer(-fußballfan) kennen gelernt habe auch meine Lieblingsspeise!!!


----------



## tandemPower (19. November 2008)

...konnte gestern nicht posten. aber ja, dann bis heute abend um 18.30 an der HM. 

wettervorhersage für heute abend sieht auch gut aus ;-)

ganz evtl. kommen wir im tandemgespann. stellt sich heute im laufe des tages bei sipemu aber erst heraus.


----------



## bikeorama (19. November 2008)

Ich schließe mich dem Treiben heute Abend auch an .


----------



## Stump1967 (20. November 2008)

Hallo,

mir hat es sehr gut gefallen gestern und ich versuche öfters dabei zu sein.

Auch wenn das Tempo am Anfang schon recht hoch war, jedenfalls für mich.

Dann bis zum nächsten mal.

Gruß,
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudy (20. November 2008)

Stump1967 schrieb:


> .......
> 
> Auch wenn das Tempo am Anfang schon recht hoch war, jedenfalls für mich.



Mir wars auch zu schnell . Lieben dank an meine Mitfahrer  für Kabelbinder, Stirnlampe und fürs "RunterLeuchten". 

Wart ihr auch so eingesaut . Die Dame an der Tengelamnn Kasse hatte ein dickes Grinsen im Gesicht als sie mich gesehen hat .

Um 15:00 Uhr spreche ich mit Lupine; bin gespannt......

Viele Grüße und bis bald. 

Anke


----------



## matschkopp (20. November 2008)

Hallo,

für ne angehende GA wars idT etwas knackig, aber ich war nicht gut drauf und habe es deswegen vorgezogen frühzeitig umzudrehen. Sorry, dass gerade ich es war der auf einen späteren Start gedrängt hatte .... aber man merkt es ja manchmal erst, wenn man schon drauf sitzt auf dem Rad.

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## saharadesertfox (21. November 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> Mir wars auch zu schnell . Lieben dank an meine Mitfahrer  für Kabelbinder, Stirnlampe und fürs "RunterLeuchten".
> 
> Wart ihr auch so eingesaut . Die Dame an der Tengelamnn Kasse hatte ein dickes Grinsen im Gesicht als sie mich gesehen hat .
> 
> ...



Schade ich war nicht dabei! Ich habe mir den GPS-Track besorgt und war dafür gedanklich dabei. Wie ich sehe, seit ihr angemessen leichtere Wege gefahren. Ich hoffe Lupine sorgt für Anke und sponsort einen neuen schönen Wildschweinröster.









​


----------



## tandemPower (21. November 2008)

die trails die bikeorama rausgesucht hatte waren schon saugeil. bin immer wieder überrascht wieviele wege ich im taunus noch nicht kenne ;-)


----------



## tandemPower (21. November 2008)

@ claudy:

lösch mal bitte deinen posteingang. kann dir keine pn schicken...


----------



## karsten13 (21. November 2008)

Moin,

morgen wird's wohl schön winterlich  , zieht ihr schon Spikes auf?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Rampe (21. November 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> morgen wird's wohl schön winterlich  , zieht ihr schon Spikes auf?
> 
> ...


----------



## saharadesertfox (21. November 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> morgen wird's wohl schön winterlich  , zieht ihr schon Spikes auf?



Ich komme mit meinem Gemini-Monsterbike mit Diesel-Schlappen. Will schließlich ein wenig wedeln.


----------



## karsten13 (21. November 2008)

Rampe schrieb:


> Nee, iss ja Neuschnee und noch nicht vereist, da stören die Dinger eher.



danke! 



saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Ich komme mit meinem Gemini-Monsterbike mit Diesel-Schlappen.



 was sind Diesel-Schlappen?



saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Will schließlich ein wenig wedeln.



womit denn? 

Wenn's morgen zu matschig aussieht muss mein (noch von den letzten Ausfahrten) versifftes Stevens ran, ansonsten gibt's ne Premiere  .

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (22. November 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> was sind Diesel-Schlappen?



Diese: Das Conti-Freeride-Kraftwerk!

Mit denen bin ich durch die Dolomiten. Passen gerade so durch die Marzocchi-Monster-Super-T Gabel.


----------



## saharadesertfox (22. November 2008)

Hallo Leute,

von dem heutigen Schnee habe ich mehr erhofft. Dennoch es knirschte ordentlich unter den Reifenstollen. Auf dem Feldberg waren viele Schlittenfahrer auf groben Schotter unterwegs. Ob das Spaß macht?

Hier die Tourenkarte und die Bilder von Karsten.


----------



## karsten13 (23. November 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> und die Bilder von Karsten.



Moin,

hier nochmal der Link zu den Bildern  .

Steht schon ein Nightride-Termin für kommende Woche? Kann definitiv nur Donnerstag oder Freitag ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## tandemPower (23. November 2008)

hey jungs!

tolle bilder von eurer gestrigen tour. 
bin grad oben bei der bergwacht auf dem feldberg und kann nur sagen dass alles ziemlich platt getreten ist und teilweise nur noch spiegelglatt. 

vor allem die wege um die bergwacht herum sind im moment ohne spikes nicht mehr sicher befahrbar. und wenns hier weiter so kalt bleibt ist über nacht alles vereist...


----------



## bikeorama (24. November 2008)

Moin Männers,

klingt als ob die Spikes aufgezogen werden wollen . 
Heute morgen, als ich mit dem wüstenfuchs am Feldberg unterwegs war, gings noch aber in der Zwischenzeit scheint ja einiges über und um den Feldberg gewackelt zu sein.

Zum Thema Nightbike; Donnerstag wäre mir Recht. Das Wetter scheint sich nächste Woche etwas zu beruhigen.


----------



## karsten13 (24. November 2008)

bikeorama schrieb:


> klingt als ob die Spikes aufgezogen werden wollen .
> Heute morgen, als ich mit dem wüstenfuchs am Feldberg unterwegs war, gings noch aber in der Zwischenzeit scheint ja einiges über und um den Feldberg gewackelt zu sein.



fand den Schnee heut sehr griffig (war mit Matschkopp unterwegs), hatte vorne Spikes drauf, waren aber (noch)  überflüssig ...



bikeorama schrieb:


> Zum Thema Nightbike; Donnerstag wäre mir Recht.





Die heutige Tour musste ich allerdings ohne Schaltwerk beenden 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeorama (24. November 2008)

Okay ich gebe mich geschlagen. Du kannst jetzt aufhören, ich glaube dir dass du mehr Defekt hinkriegst als ich.  Ansonsten schon mal über singlespeed oder Rohloff nachgedacht oder wie wärs mit einem Tretroller, da gibts weder Schaltwerk noch Kette. Da findet man bestimmt auch was Geländetaugliches. Aber wahrscheinlich reißt dir da der Schnürsenkel .

Aber jetzt genug gealbert. Um wieviel Uhr wollen wir am Donnestag Löcher in die Nacht brennen. 18:00 oder 18:30??


----------



## matschkopp (24. November 2008)

bikeorama schrieb:


> ...oder wie wärs mit einem Tretroller...



... den hatte er ja gestern schon - oder was meinst Du wie er aus dem Wald nach Hause gekommen ist? Premiere: endlich durfte ich mal den Karsten schieben 

Donnerstag bin ich unterwegs - höchstwarscheinlich werde ich das nicht schaffen. Fährt zufällig jemand auch am Dienstag abend?

Gruss
GA-Stefan


----------



## Everstyle (24. November 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> fand den Schnee heut sehr griffig (war mit Matschkopp unterwegs), hatte vorne Spikes drauf, waren aber (noch)  überflüssig ...



Ihr seid aber auch zügig den Japaner runter gefahren...

Ich fand den Weilquelle Trail ziemlich geil, hat echt Spaß gemacht den runter zu fahren. War überraschender Weise einfacher gewesen, als ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Tatsächlich ist mir sogar einer entgegen gekommen, nicht schlecht, wer das auch immer gewesen sein mag. (Foto zeigt den oberen Part vom Trail)


----------



## saharadesertfox (24. November 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Steht schon ein Nightride-Termin für kommende Woche? Kann definitiv nur Donnerstag oder Freitag ...





bikeorama schrieb:


> Zum Thema Nightbike; Donnerstag wäre mir Recht. Das Wetter scheint sich nächste Woche etwas zu beruhigen.





matschkopp schrieb:


> Fährt zufällig jemand auch am Dienstag abend?



Bei mir ist der Terminkalender derart dicht. Leider kann ich die ganze Woche nicht, dafür ist die Geschäftslage zu gut. Deshalb muss ich leider meine N8Rides auf den Vormittag legen.

Sagt bescheid, dann organisiere ich die Infos an Denis, Bernd und Eric (Der Kerl mit dem Teelicht auf dem Parkplatz).


----------



## saharadesertfox (24. November 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ihr seid aber auch zügig den Japaner runter gefahren...
> 
> Ich fand den Weilquelle Trail ziemlich geil, hat echt Spaß gemacht den runter zu fahren. War überraschender Weise einfacher gewesen, als ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Tatsächlich ist mir sogar einer entgegen gekommen, nicht schlecht, wer das auch immer gewesen sein mag. (Foto zeigt den oberen Part vom Trail)



Am Samstag sind wir den "x-Trail" auf Schnee zum Teufelsquartier hochgefahren. Die Stollen fressen sich in den noch nicht vereisten Schnee.

Den Reichenbachtrail dafür gestern runter. Das war schon kniffeliger, hier sollten eigentlich nur geübte runterfahren.


----------



## Claudy (24. November 2008)

matschkopp schrieb:


> ... Premiere: endlich durfte ich mal den Karsten schieben




Im Schieben ist der Stefan super . Hier der Beweis:



​


----------



## saharadesertfox (24. November 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> Im Schieben ist der Stefan super . Hier der Beweis:



Seit wann musst du geschoben werden? Wie ich aus informellen Kreisen erfuhr, hast du letzten Mittwoch beim N8Ride anfänglich das Tempo bestimmt!!!


----------



## matschkopp (24. November 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> ...Seit wann musst du geschoben werden?...



Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein ...   [hier gibt es den "DUCK und WEG" Smiley aus dem RR Forum gar nicht .... also: Duck und weg!]


----------



## Everstyle (24. November 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> ...Den Reichenbachtrail dafür gestern runter. Das war schon kniffeliger, hier sollten eigentlich nur geübte runterfahren.



RBT ist auch eine nette Idee. Ich habe gestern auch darüber nachgedacht, wie es wohl wäre gerade den ersten Abschnitt oben am kl. Feldberg und dann weiter runter, kurz nach dem der Weg vom Roten Kreuz überquert wird, runter zu fahren. Muss bestimmt ein irrer Spaß sein. Bist du ihn dann komplett bis Reichenbach gefahren?

Ich bin nämlich nach Weilquelle direkt in Richtung Fuchstanz gefahren, um einen Glühwein zu trinken, da mir die Pfoten erfroren sind. Im Anschluss daran bin ich noch am AK vorbei, um dann wieder in Richtung Altenhöfe etc. bis zum Urselbach zu fahren. War auch nett. 

Hab schon an einer anderen Stelle geschrieben, greife es aber gerne hier nochmals auf. Falls das Wetter so bleiben sollte, hätte ich echt Lust nächsten Sonntag wieder zu fahren. Also, falls ihr etwas plant...


----------



## karsten13 (24. November 2008)

bikeorama schrieb:


> Okay ich gebe mich geschlagen. Du kannst jetzt aufhören, ich glaube dir dass du mehr Defekt hinkriegst als ich.  Ansonsten schon mal über singlespeed oder Rohloff nachgedacht oder wie wärs mit einem Tretroller, da gibts weder Schaltwerk noch Kette. Da findet man bestimmt auch was Geländetaugliches. Aber wahrscheinlich reißt dir da der Schnürsenkel .



mein breit grinsender Mitfahrer war mit Rohloff unterwegs ...
... aber an Deiner Stelle würde ich mir schonmal Sorgen machen, welche Steigerung Dein Rad hinbekommt 



bikeorama schrieb:


> Aber jetzt genug gealbert. Um wieviel Uhr wollen wir am Donnestag Löcher in die Nacht brennen. 18:00 oder 18:30??



Bei mir ginge 18:00, wenn jemand aber erst später kann auch 18:30.
Dafür wäre ich mal für *pünktliches Abfahren*, vor allem bei der Kälte.



saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Bei mir ist der Terminkalender derart dicht. Leider kann ich die ganze Woche nicht, dafür ist die Geschäftslage zu gut.



so so, die Nightrides werden für's Geschäft geopfert, ich bin enttäuscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipemue (25. November 2008)

Im Taunus war gestern später am Abend mit dem Rad nicht mehr vorwärts zu kommen, da mussten wir auf die Skier umsteigen 

Meine Freundin und ich hatten schon viel Spass:


----------



## matschkopp (25. November 2008)

... ihr ward das also, welche die jungfräulich eingeschneiten Trails mit ihren Doppelspuren so schwer fahrbar gemacht haben


----------



## saharadesertfox (25. November 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> so so, die Nightrides werden für's Geschäft geopfert, ich bin enttäuscht



Zum Glück nicht ganz. @ matschkopp hatte die Idee heute morgen zu fahren. So haben wir fast 2:00 im teilweise Tiefschnee bis zum Sandplacken gebraucht und anschließend knapp 1 Stunde wieder bergab nach Orschel-City.


----------



## saharadesertfox (25. November 2008)

sipemue schrieb:


> Im Taunus war gestern später am Abend mit dem Rad nicht mehr vorwärts zu kommen, da mussten wir auf die Skier umsteigen
> 
> Meine Freundin und ich hatten schon viel Spass:



Ski-Langlauf gibt ja genausoviele Punkte wie biken. Für Laufen leider nicht!

Waren die Wege wenigstens gespurt? Auf dem Sandplacken haben wir heute gespurte Wege gesehen.


----------



## saharadesertfox (25. November 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Bei mir ginge 18:00, wenn jemand aber erst später kann auch 18:30.
> Dafür wäre ich mal für *pünktliches Abfahren*, vor allem bei der Kälte.



Fahrt ihr also Donnerstag 18:00 ab HM? Dann kann ich Denis, Eric und Bernd 'ne SMS schicken.


----------



## Rampe (25. November 2008)

Werde versuchen am Donnerstag auch zu kommen, habe allerdings Stress im Labor, könnte also eng werden.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## saharadesertfox (26. November 2008)

Rampe schrieb:


> Werde versuchen am Donnerstag auch zu kommen, habe allerdings Stress im Labor, könnte also eng werden.



Es wird verkündet!!!

Donnerstag bei schönstem regenfreiem Wetter N8Ride wie immer an der HM um
18:30.​
Denis, Eric und Bernd sind per SMS informiert.


----------



## sipemue (26. November 2008)

euch allen viel Spass beim Nightbiken morschen abend, ich muss mir in geschäftlicher Mission den Bauch mit Kunden vollschlagen.

Wir sehen und dann also am Sa. beim Wiesbadener-Nightrider!!!
Jens und ich werden mit 4000 Lumen  am Tandem zu erkennen sein ... und dem netten Rücklicht, damit ausversehen niemand auf uns drauffährt


----------



## waade (26. November 2008)

ohwehh - das Rücklicht. Ich pack meine Sonnebrille ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipemue (26. November 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Zum Glück nicht ganz. @ matschkopp hatte die Idee heute morgen zu fahren. So haben wir fast 2:00 im teilweise Tiefschnee bis zum Sandplacken gebraucht und anschließend knapp 1 Stunde wieder bergab nach Orschel-City.



... wie habt ihr es den mit der Punktverteilung für den WP gemacht? 2 Std. spazierengehen im Schnee gibt ja keine Punkte, bzw. wenn man grosszügig ist vielleicht 2 Pünktchen für "sonstige Sportarten", dürften also eigentlich nur 4 Punkte für die 1 Std. runterfahren gegeben haben, oder  ?


----------



## bikeorama (28. November 2008)

Das war mal wieder eine nette Tour. Oben hui, unten pfui! Im Anschluss gabs noch lecker Glühwein und Kreppel am Weihnachtsmarkt in Oberursel


----------



## bikeorama (28. November 2008)

@sipemue

Wir haben uns gestern gefragt wie das mit der orga morgen abläuft. 

Gibt es eine Halle in der man sich aufwärmen kann während der Teampartner fährt? 

Kann man mit dem Auto direkt bis an die Strecke fahren? 

Gibt es Verpflegung und einen Kärcher? 

Was müssen wir dir zahlen damit du das Rücklicht zuhause läßt?


----------



## sipemue (28. November 2008)

bikeorama schrieb:


> @sipemue
> 
> Wir haben uns gestern gefragt wie das mit der orga morgen abläuft.
> 
> ...



Hi Jungs,
also ich kann jetzt nur berichten, wie es letzte Jahr war.

ES WAR SCHWEINEKALT!! Nix Halle fürs Aufwärmen, es gab 2 Wärmepilze und ein offenes Zelt. Jens und ich haben uns immer nach ca. 30min abgewechselt (so weit ich mich noch erinnere), in der zwischenzeit muss man halt nochmal was drüber ziehen und eben wissen, wann der Partner wieder die nächste Runde(n) geradelt ist um das Staffelholz zu übergeben.
Aber dieses Jahr ist es ja angenehmer vom Wetter her, sieht zumindest nicht so aus, als dass es so nass wird wie letztes Jahr.

Da der Start am Ortsrand ist, konnte man dort in der Nähe im Wohngebiet ganz gut parken, vielleicht max 300-400 meter to go.

Jens und ich peilen an am Sa. um 14 Uhr da zu sein um die Startunterlagen abzuholen, dies wird reichen.

Ob es einen Kärcher gibt, daran erinnere ich mich nicht mehr. Wasser gab es aber. Also, ich habe eh immer einen Eimer oder Gieskanne mit Schwamm dabei, wenn es zu einem Rennen geht, so dass ich zur Not mir wasser holen kann um den gröbsten Dreck runter zu machen.

Beim Rücklicht gibt es keine Kompromisse - SICHER ist sicher! Gelle, nicht das ihr uns überseht, während Jens und ich gemütlich unsere Runden die 4 Std. drehen und ihr von hinten wie die Verrückten heran gerasst kommt! Wir wollen ja nicht an irgendwelchen Auffahrumfällen schuld sein.


----------



## Claudy (28. November 2008)

Ach Jungs; was beneide ich euch morgen um dieses "Ding"......... Trotzdem viel Spaß und wenig Matsche&Flutsch.

Liebe Grüße von der noch immer kranken Anke


----------



## tandemPower (28. November 2008)

update für morgen:
also wenn ich es nicht grad verwechsele gab es da noch ne kleine halle in der man sich umziehen konnte. ein waschbecken mit warmem wasser gabs da auch. ist aber nicht mehr als wie ne sportumkleide in der schule. 

sonst wie sipemu berichtet hat. also bis morgen jungs und vergesst die schutzbleche nicht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (28. November 2008)

bikeorama schrieb:


> Das war mal wieder eine nette Tour. Oben hui, unten pfui!



konnte leider nicht dabei sein 
Wie sind denn die Verhältnisse oben, Spikes können wohl nicht schaden, wenn ich mir die Bilder der Feldi-Webcam so anschaue, oder?

Mal gespannt, wie "gross" morgen die Marius-Gruppe wird ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Rampe (28. November 2008)

tandemPower schrieb:


> update für morgen:
> also wenn ich es nicht grad verwechsele gab es da noch ne kleine halle in der man sich umziehen konnte. ein waschbecken mit warmem wasser gabs da auch. ist aber nicht mehr als wie ne sportumkleide in der schule.
> 
> sonst wie sipemu berichtet hat. also bis morgen jungs und vergesst die
> schutzbleche nicht ;-)




Danke für die Info, das hilft weiter.
Übrigends hat sich Oliver als Boxenluder angeboten, da er ja vergeblich nach einem Partner gesucht hat und daher nicht mitfährt.
Er wird uns dann Erfrischungstücher, Glühwein und Schnittchen reichen.


----------



## Rampe (28. November 2008)

Wie sind denn die Verhältnisse oben, Spikes können wohl nicht schaden, wenn ich mir die Bilder der Feldi-Webcam so anschaue, oder?


Ich war gestern oben, mit Spikes vorne und das war völlig ausreichend, Bojan war ohne nicht schlechter dran.
Sicherheit gib es aber schon, und es ist kälter geworden.


----------



## wartool (28. November 2008)

schau in meine Bildergalerie.. die sind heute Mittag oben entstanden... der Schein trügt aber... aufm Weg hoch ist nur das letzte Stück schöner breitgetretener Schnee... vorher viiiel Eis... also.. Spikes montieren


----------



## Everstyle (29. November 2008)

Servus,

jemand morgen gegen 12.00 an der Hohemark am starten?

Hätte nämlich Lust ein paar knifflige Stellen am Altkönig zu fahren. Vielleicht will jemand mit? oder ich kann mich wo anschließen...

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## karsten13 (29. November 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> jemand morgen gegen 12.00 an der Hohemark am starten?



wenn die Erkältung nicht schlimmer wird, bin ich da, also im Zweifel nicht warten.


Ach war das heute geil im Taunus 






Alle Bilder gibt's hier.

Und wie ist es bei der Wiesbaden-Fraktion gelaufen?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Everstyle (29. November 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ....Alle Bilder gibt's hier...



Bilder sind einfach super!!! Ich werde meine Kamera morgen auf alle Fälle mit einpacken. Witziger Weise hast du die gleiche Stelle an der Weilquellee, wie ich fotografiert. Der umgefallene Baum bietet aber auch eine coole Kulisse. Und dann mit der Sonne durch den Trail...sehr schön.

Ok, dann sieht man sich evtl. morgen.


----------



## saharadesertfox (30. November 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Und wie ist es bei der Wiesbaden-Fraktion gelaufen?



Genial!!! Auch wenn ich nicht mitfuhr und als Boxenluder eingeteilt war, so wurde es zum Schluss doch spannend. @ bikeorama fuhr mit seinem Partner um Platz zwei. Der erste Platz ging an den Deutschen Meister der Sen. I (AK 30 und älter) mit seinem Partner (vorher Gesamtsieger des RennradCross). Die beiden Teams waren lediglich 2 Minuten auseinander und hatten zum Schluss 24 Runden eingesammelt. @ Rampe & @ Waade haben sich prima ergänzt und sammelten so 20 Runden. @ sipemue & @ tandempower haben die Extra-Klasse Tandem gewonnen und haben den Ehrenpokal  eingesammtel. Das Grelle Rücklicht blieb der nicht vorhandenen Konkurrenz auch nicht erspart. Alle Bestechungsversuche blieben erfolglos. Auch ich hatte meinen Spaß und fuhr die Tour von Oberursel nach Wiesbaden und sammelte so 9 WP-Punkte.


----------



## karsten13 (30. November 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ok, dann sieht man sich evtl. morgen.



sorry Everest, aber ich bin heut nicht aus dem Bett gekommen 

Bin dann später alleine los, war erst so 14:30 an der Hohemark und bin ne kleine Runde über Altkönig, Fuchstanz, Feldberg gefahren. Die Abfahrt war dann ganz schön frisch ...







Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Claudy (30. November 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> sorry Everest, aber ich bin heut nicht aus dem Bett gekommen



Na, wo hast sich denn gestern der Herr K13 rumgetrieben ...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (30. November 2008)

Hi Leute,

hiermit wird verkündet:





N8Ride Donnerstag 4.12.2008 18:30 ab HM



Teilnahme hier eintragen.


----------



## bikeorama (1. Dezember 2008)

Auf der Seite des rsc-wiesbaden sind jetzt Bilder und Ergebnisse online. 


Thorsten hat den Rennverlauf aus unserer Sicht für den Vereinsnewsletter zusammengefasst:

_gestartet wurde um 15:00 Uhr auf einer 4,5 km Runde durch den Wald galt es je Runde auf einer langen Steigung 100 Höhenmeter zu überwinden. In der ersten Stunde fuhr die Spitze Rundenzeiten von 10 Minuten. Nach den ersten 30 Minuten bestand die Spitze noch aus etwa 10 Teams. Nach einer Stunde befanden sich nur noch wir und die späteren Sieger in der Spitze. 
30 Minuten später konnten wir selber in Führung gehen. Das Team vom RSC-Wiesbaden fuhr die Lücke dann aber wieder zu, und zog auch das Team der deutschen Meister wieder mit. In der dritten Stunde verloren wir etwas den Anschluss an die beiden führenden Teams. Nachdem wir in den ersten zwei Stunden nur zwei mal gewechselt hatten. Verkürzten wir jetzt die Wechselintervalle. So konnten wir mehr Druck machen und in der letzten Stunde wieder zu den Wiesbadenern aufschließen. In der vorletzten Runde hat Bojan am Berg attackiert und einen kleinen Vorsprung rausgefahren. In der letzten Runde lag es dann an mir den mehrfachen hessischen Crossmeister und WM Teilnehmer Jochen Uhrig hinter uns zu lassen. Kurz vor dem höchsten Punkt der Strecke schaute ich nach hinten und hatte noch etwas 50 Meter Vorsprung. Die letzte Abfahrt ins Ziel fuhr ich ohne Sturz und konnte den knappen Vorsprung ins Ziel retten. Eigentlich wollten wir nur zum Spaß ein wenig mitfahren. Aber im Rennverlauf wurde das ganze doch sehr ernst und anstrengend._


----------



## saharadesertfox (1. Dezember 2008)

bikeorama schrieb:


> Auf der Seite des rsc-wiesbaden sind jetzt Bilder und Ergebnisse online.




Wenn schon Bilder dann auch diese:


----------



## Everstyle (1. Dezember 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> sorry Everest, aber ich bin heut nicht aus dem Bett gekommen



Kein Thema, mein Kumpel Mario hat sich nämlich noch kurzfristig von mir überreden lassen und ist mitgekommen. Also war ich nicht ganz alleine.

Gruß

Everest

p. s. die Bilder sind wieder ein Mal sehr schön geworden


----------



## bikeorama (3. Dezember 2008)

Die Wetterlage ist ja ein Drama. Wie soll man da vernünftig Fahrrad fahren. Wahrscheinlich wird das mehr ein hoch- und runterschieben. Seit ihr morgen auf jeden Fall am Start oder stehe ich unter umständen alleine an der Hohemark.


----------



## saharadesertfox (3. Dezember 2008)

bikeorama schrieb:


> Die Wetterlage ist ja ein Drama. Wie soll man da vernünftig Fahrrad fahren. Wahrscheinlich wird das mehr ein hoch- und runterschieben. Seit ihr morgen auf jeden Fall am Start oder stehe ich unter umständen alleine an der Hohemark.



Ich war fast drauf und dran zu fragen ob wir nicht besser vom Sandplacken aus starten. Bis morgen sollen die Regen-/Schneefälle nachlassen. Aber warum nicht. Dürfte doch spaßig sein (sofern kein Matsch).


----------



## Claudy (3. Dezember 2008)

bikeorama schrieb:


> Die Wetterlage ist ja ein Drama. Wie soll man da vernünftig Fahrrad fahren. Wahrscheinlich wird das mehr ein hoch- und runterschieben. Seit ihr morgen auf jeden Fall am Start oder stehe ich unter umständen alleine an der Hohemark.



Ich komme .........  "Fahren im Regen" ist meine Spezial-Disziplin; gibt auch doppelte Punkte im WiPo .

Nein; Scherz gemacht . Das Wetter ist eine Katastrophe und nach 2 Wochen Sportpause würde ich soooo gerne mal wieder fahren. In den Taunus traue ich mich allerdings bei diesem Wetter (....GlatteisTrauma aus dem letzen Jahr....) nicht.

Mein altes Fitness-Studion bietet 10er Karten für Spinning an. Alles andere ist mir aktuell zu nass und zu .

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## matschkopp (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin nicht dabei - fahre entweder CC Richtung Wetterau oder bemühe die Laufschuhe. Ausserdem ist 1830 leider nicht kompatibel mit meiner Arbeitsagenda - ergo: Viel Spaß!


----------



## waade (3. Dezember 2008)

ich habe den N8ride es bis jetzt geplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tandemPower (3. Dezember 2008)

also ich bin bei den schneenachtfahrt nicht mit dabei ;-p

das wird bestimmt ne tolle rutschpartie.zum WE soll das wetter aber wieder besser werden.


----------



## karsten13 (3. Dezember 2008)

bikeorama schrieb:


> Seit ihr morgen auf jeden Fall am Start oder stehe ich unter umständen alleine an der Hohemark.



glatt ist mir egal, hab eh die Spikes drauf.
Allerdings starte ich nur, wenn es von oben trocken ist, sonst seh ich mit Brille weniger als ohne ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## saharadesertfox (3. Dezember 2008)

Also Bommersheim (südlichster Punkt Orschels) liegt Schnee. HM und alles oberhalb ist schön verschneit. Eine Fahrt auf den Forstpisten ist sicherlich auch eine schöne Sache. Meinen Conti-DH-Diesel Reifen ist es egal ob Schnee liegt oder nicht.

@ bikerama, ich kann dich so um 18:00 an der Tanke in Höchst abholen.


----------



## Rampe (3. Dezember 2008)

Das klingt doch nach idealen Bikewetter, also ich bin dabei.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Torpedo64 (3. Dezember 2008)

Kann nur sagen...ganz bös matschig heute...


----------



## bikeorama (4. Dezember 2008)

Also ich habe heute Morgen gekniffen. Werde stattdessen im Baumarkt Schoppen gehen und mich später auf die Rolle setzen. Vielen Dank für das Angebot sdf!

Übrigens am Sonntag um 12:00 ist die Anmeldung für die TAC offen. Mann muss da sehr schnell sein und am besten melden sich beide parallel an und nicht nacheinander. Dumm aber dass genau am Sonntag der Duathlon stattfindet. Oli hast du da jemanden, den du mit der Anmeldung beauftragen kannst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (4. Dezember 2008)

Habe soeben mit Wetterfrosch Frank telefoniert. Sieht nicht gut aus. Die oberen Luftschichten sind warm und damit fällt ab Hohemark bis Feldberg Regen für den Abend. Komme auf jedenfall und laufe ansonsten!


----------



## waade (4. Dezember 2008)

HM - ich kneife heute auch auch.
Das kommt auch dem erhöhten Arbeitsaufkommen im Office entgegen .


----------



## Claudy (4. Dezember 2008)

Soll ich euch einen Platz für den Spinning Kurs um 8 Uhr beim schnuggeligen Trainer buchen!?

.......da trägt man(n) übrigens keine Schlabberhosen


----------



## Rampe (4. Dezember 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> Soll ich euch einen Platz für den Spinning Kurs um 8 Uhr beim schnuggeligen Trainer buchen!?
> 
> .......da trägt man(n) übrigens keine Schlabberhosen



Ich finde Spinning auch mit Schlabberhose voll Sch§$%?#*!, da fahr ich lieber durch den Regen zum Ginnheimer Brauhaus und gieß mir einen auf die Lampe (zusammen mit Waade und Wüstenfuchs).
Oder giebt es da auch eine schnuggelige Trainerin?


----------



## tandemPower (6. Dezember 2008)

sodele, hier mal ein tutorial für alle garmin fahrer zum thema "mehrere karten im edge gleichzeitg anzeigen lassen"

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=370728


----------



## saharadesertfox (6. Dezember 2008)

@claudy,

wärst du mit uns gefahren .... kein Schneematschgeschliddere den Fuxi hoch. Diesmal durfte ich Guide sein. So endete unsere Tour auf flowigen Trails rund um die Gickelsburg. Allerdings sind wir den heftigen steinigen Trail vom Herzberg hinunter gefahren.



​
P.S.: Kommender Donnerstag ist wieder ein N8Ride 18:30 ab HM.


----------



## Claudy (6. Dezember 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> @claudy,
> 
> wärst du mit uns gefahren .... kein Schneematschgeschiede den Fuxi hoch. Diesmal durfte ich Guide sein. So endete unsere Tour auf flowigen Trails rund um die Gickelsburg.......Allerdings sind wir den heftigen steinigen Trail vom Herzberg hinunter gefahren.



Der Herr Oliver liest aber auch alles........ 

Am meisten habe ich mich über mich selbst geärgert.......weil ich nicht schon viel früher in Richtung "Schneefreie Zone" abgedreht bin. Eigentlich hatte ich schon beim Start überhaupt gar keinen Bock, dazu noch leichte Kopfschmerzen (...gestern zuviel Wein zu den Tapas - Sandra war zu Besuch...). 

Ich hasse nasse&kalte Füße, Überschuhe die sich alle 3 Meter hochrollen und Berge hochschieben frustriert mich grundsätzlich. Dazu noch ein total eingesautes Rad + ne vermatschte Anke. 

Dann mußte ich noch ganz alleine nach Frankfurt fahren . Einziger Trost; mein neues Lupinchen leuchtet so schön .

Und sonst noch; mein Sohn hat heute ne Stunde auf dem Ergometer verbracht. Kommentar: ich wollte nicht, dass du mich im Winterpokal überholst........  .

Den Duathlon-Nikoläusen Oli und Bojan wünsche ich morgen gute&schnelle Beine. Ich stehe irgendwo im Niddapark als Streckenposten und feuer euch an .

Liebe Grüße Anke
(....demnächst wieder in der Gruppe 3....)


----------



## saharadesertfox (7. Dezember 2008)

tandemPower schrieb:


> sodele, hier mal ein tutorial für alle garmin fahrer zum thema "mehrere karten im edge gleichzeitg anzeigen lassen"
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=370728



Uffff...... Das ist ja eine umfangreiche Beschreibung.

Ich werde mir ordentlich Mühe geben die Wege im Taunus zu benennen.  Werde demnächst meine Erfahrung mit der Überlagerung der Karte posten.

Hier in dem Fred solltest du deinen Beitrag auch angkündigen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5370590#post5370590


----------



## Claudy (8. Dezember 2008)

Mädels,

......die Fotos vom Nikolaus Duathlon sind online . Sehr schöne Bilder  (Herr SdF vor LL ). Glückwunsch zu den Transalp Startplätzen 

Zwecks Wipo Punkte bin ich heute mit dem Rad an der Arbeit. Ganz schön  wars heute morgen am Main.

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## bikeorama (8. Dezember 2008)

Moin Männers,
super dass es bei unseren beiden Teams mit den Startplätzen geklappt hat. Jetzt hat man in der kalten Jahreszeit was auf das man sich freuen kann. Es sind ja auch nur noch sieben Monate hin bis zum Start. 

Die Strecken sind mittlerweile auch schon online. Die ersten 3 Etappen sind wir 2007 schon mal gefahren. Technisch praktisch anspruchslos, dafür aber durch eine schöne Gegend. 
Über die letzten beiden Etappen wird sich Rampe freuen. Die sind wird dieses Jahr gefahren. Ähneln dem "Boskovicen-Keller-Trail", sind aber nur viel viel länger. Der Rest ist mir neu soll aber einen laut Streckenbeschreibung hohen Trailanteil haben. 
Was ich aber am besten finde ist dass der Uli diesmal die MonsterEtappen  (>100 km und > 4000 hm) komplett weggelassen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (8. Dezember 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> Mädels,
> 
> ......die Fotos vom Nikolaus Duathlon sind online . Sehr schöne Bilder  (Herr SdF vor LL ). Glückwunsch zu den Transalp Startplätzen



Die Laufbilder lassen wir mal lieber weg. Die sind ja grauenvoll. bikeorama und ich sind jeweils 3. in der Altersklasse geworden. Leider muss ich feststellen, ein immer noch erheblich besserer Läufer als Radfahrer zu sein. Immerhin bin ich als 2. Läufer ins Stadion gerannt. Hier das Beweisfoto vor Lothar Leder und Haimo Kiefer Nach der Wechselzone war ich leider nur noch 5. und nach dem Biken 17. Zum Glück kam bikeorama in der letzten Runde um mir Windschatten zu spenden.








P.S.: @ Bikeorama wie schaffst du es immer wieder so locker auszusehen?!?


----------



## saharadesertfox (8. Dezember 2008)

bikeorama schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> super dass es bei unseren beiden Teams mit den Startplätzen geklappt hat. Jetzt hat man in der kalten Jahreszeit was auf das man sich freuen kann. Es sind ja auch nur noch sieben Monate hin bis zum Start.



Mir ist auch lieber jetzt schon einen Startplatz sicher zu haben, als das ganze restliche Jahr auf ein Startplatz zu hoffen oder nachträglich abkaufen zu müssen.


----------



## bikeorama (8. Dezember 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> P.S.: @ Bikeorama wie schaffst du es immer wieder so locker auszusehen?!?



Das würde ich auch gern wissen. Das steht immer im krassen Gegenteil zu meinem tatsächlichen Befinden.
Letztes Jahr hat die Bike einen motorisierten Photographen auf uns angesetzt um Bilder während des Rennens zu machen. Der kam dann auch irgendwann mal mit der Bitte ich soll doch mal versuchen etwas angestrengter zu schauen.


----------



## matschkopp (8. Dezember 2008)

wer ist Lothar Leder?


----------



## saharadesertfox (8. Dezember 2008)

matschkopp schrieb:


> wer ist Lothar Leder?



Lothar Leder (=LL) war bis zu seinem "Dopingverdacht" letztes Jahr einer der meist gesponserten Triathleten in Deutschland. Ich bin schon häufiger gegen LL gelaufen. Ist spurtstark und wir befinden uns auf ähnlichem "Lauf"-Niveau. Für den Rest reicht es bei mir nicht. LL hat einige Erfolge erzielt, nur leider kein Hawai-Thriathlon oder Olympiasieg errungen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lothar_Leder
http://www.lothar-leder.de/


----------



## matschkopp (9. Dezember 2008)

04 *** Kanada spendet den gesamten GeoBase-Datenbestand an OpenStreetMap 
          Keimt jetzt Hoffnung bei der deutschen OSM-Gemeinde auf?

Die OpenStreetMap Foundation und die kanadische Initiative GeoBase.ca haben sich 
nach längeren Gesprächen und einer gründlichen Analyse, insbesondere bei der von
OpenStreetMap verwendeten Creative Commons-Lizenz durch GeoBase, darüber 
geeinigt, dass OpenStreetMap den gesamten GeoBase-Datenbestand in das Open-
StreetMap-Projekt übernehmen darf. Damit nimmt das Projekt weiter an Fahrt auf.

GeoBase ist eine Initiative aller Regierungsbehörden in Kanada. Beaufsichtigt wird sie 
vom Canadian Council on Geomatics (CCOG). Ihre Aufgabe ist die Sammlung und 
Bereitstellung einer gemeinsamen, aktuellen und gepflegten Basis qualitativ hoch-
wertiger Geodaten für Kanada. Der GeoBase-Datensatz enthält das gesamte nationale 
Straßennetz, Wasserläufe, Küstenlinien, Grenzen der Verwaltungseinheiten, Höhen-
informationen und vieles mehr. 

Die Bedeutung dieser Ankündigung ist kaum zu überschätzen. Mit dieser flächenmäßig 
bisher größten Einzeldatenspende finden die offiziellen Geodaten des zweitgrößten 
Landes der Welt Eingang in den Datenbestand von OpenStreetMap. 
Der Import wird, wie bei früheren Datenimporten aus den USA und den Niederlanden, 
von der OpenStreetMap-Community selbst durchgeführt. Begonnen wird mit Pilotge-
bieten, um Erfahrungen mit dem Aufbau der Daten und der Konfliktlösung bei bereits 
vorhandenen Daten zu sammeln. Deutsche Ämter und Behörden sind leider in aller 
Regel noch nicht so großzügig mit ihren Daten. Jochen Topf, OpenStreetMap-Entwickler 
aus Karlsruhe: "Hierzulande herrschen oft noch Unsicherheit und Ablehnung, was die 
Herausgabe von Daten betrifft. Für 2009 erhoffen wir uns da Fortschritte". Durch 
Datenspenden wie in Kanada können sich Projektmitglieder vor Ort verstärkt auf 
Korrektur und Ergänzungen konzentrieren.

@ Weitere Informationen unter:
     wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/GeoBase_Import
http://www.openstreetmap.org
http://www.geofabrik.de


----------



## bikeorama (9. Dezember 2008)

Heute habe ich mich mal ausnahmsweise wieder gefreut nachdem ich einen Blick auf Wetter.com geworfen habe. War gestern noch für den kompletten Mittwoch Regen und Schnee angekündigt, bleibt es nun zumindest am Abend trocken.

Angesichts dieser Umstände; wer hätte spontan Lust und Zeit schon morgen ein wenig im Matsch spielen zu gehen.


----------



## saharadesertfox (9. Dezember 2008)

matschkopp schrieb:


> 04 *** Kanada spendet den gesamten GeoBase-Datenbestand an OpenStreetMap



Das sind gute Nachrichten, für Deutschland beteiligt sich inzwischen Bayern mit einem Projekt.


----------



## Claudy (9. Dezember 2008)

bikeorama schrieb:


> Heute habe ich mich mal ausnahmsweise wieder gefreut nachdem ich einen Blick auf Wetter.com geworfen habe. War gestern noch für den kompletten Mittwoch Regen und Schnee angekündigt, bleibt es nun zumindest am Abend trocken.
> 
> Angesichts dieser Umstände; wer hätte spontan Lust und Zeit schon morgen ein wenig im Matsch spielen zu gehen.



Hallo Bojan,

........ich möchte morgen ebenfalls fahren .  

Allerdings möchte ich nicht in den Taunus fahren (zu kalt und der Schnee war am Samstag ne riesen Pampe). Könntest du dich auf ne "*Hausfrauenrunde*" (Dreieichenhain - Langener Waldsee - Flughafen) einlassen!? Wir könnten uns in Niederrad treffen. Mr Bluebike (ThomasH) kommt evtl. auch mit.    

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waade (10. Dezember 2008)

Falls noch jemand eine Herausforderung im August sucht, empfehle ich 552,7 km mit 14.800 hm in sieben Tagen
Ich bin seit gestern zur Trans-Schwarzwald angemeldet .


----------



## bikeorama (10. Dezember 2008)

Juhu ein weiterer Etappenrennen-Gladiator ist geboren . Glückwunsch!

Ich wollte dich schon fragen ob du nicht doch Lust auf die TAC hast, weil ich da noch jemanden kenne der noch jemanden für die TAC sucht. Von der Statur und Tempo her hättet ihr zusammengepasst. Ihr hättet euch Team stramme Wade nennen können .


----------



## Claudy (10. Dezember 2008)

Hallo ihr *Etappenrennen-Gladiatoren*,

bin heute nicht dabei. Meine Arbeit ruft . Euch viel Spaß und schon vorsichtig fahren .

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## Stump1967 (10. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
wollte eventuell morgen beim N8R mitfahren. Benötige man Spikes für die Tour oder gehts auch noch mit NN.
Gruß,
Stump


----------



## bikeorama (10. Dezember 2008)

Hi Stumpi, wir sind grade aus dem Taunus zurück. Spikes sind zum Glück noch überflüssig.


----------



## Stump1967 (11. Dezember 2008)

Schaffe es heute leider doch nicht. Euch viel spass.

Stump,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudy (11. Dezember 2008)

Die Herren,

grundsätzlich; wie möchtet ihr eigentlich angesprochen werden .

Anderes Thema; habe am Samstag keine Zeit für GC und möchte gerne am Sonntag fahren. Fährt da jemand - alleine ist es so langweilig  und das Wetter so super spitzenmäßig werden .

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## saharadesertfox (11. Dezember 2008)

Knirsch .... Knirsch ... Knirsch ... so haben sich die Stollen in den festen Schnee am Sandplacken nach Oberreifenberg in den harten Schnee gefräst. Der N8Ride 11.12.08 war eine schöne Tour und ich muss zugeben, eine grosse Portion Improvisationarbeit dabei. Die Runde war gelungen (!) und keinmal verfahren.

Fast 30 KM fast 1000 Höhemeter. Im Anhang die .gpx Datei zum Download und zum nachfahren.

Hohemark - Burg Oberreifenberg - Burgruine Hattstein - Schmitten - Hegewiese - Sandplacken - Hohemark


----------



## Everstyle (12. Dezember 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> Anderes Thema; habe am Samstag keine Zeit für GC und möchte gerne am Sonntag fahren. Fährt da jemand - alleine ist es so langweilig  und das Wetter so super spitzenmäßig werden .
> 
> Viele Grüße Anke



Hallo Anke, 

ich habe am Sonntag wieder Zeit fürs biken. Hast du eine Vorstellung von Zeit und Strecke?

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## Bisaflor (12. Dezember 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Hallo Anke,
> 
> ich habe am Sonntag wieder Zeit fürs biken. Hast du eine Vorstellung von Zeit und Strecke?
> 
> ...



Hallo Everstyle,

 ......möchte gerne in Richtung Taunus fahren. Habe allerdings keine Spikes und wenig Lust auf evtl.  Wegen rum zurutschen. Grobe Planung; Winterstein und Start gegen 12:00 Uhr irgendwo im Frankfurter Norden.....passt dir das!?

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## Claudy (12. Dezember 2008)

Upsi ..........das war der Account von meinem Sohn.

Grüße Claudy
(Mama von Bisaflor)


----------



## Everstyle (13. Dezember 2008)

Hi Anke, 

Winterstein klingt gut, vielleicht ist es dort nicht so abgefahren...ich habe nämlich gar keine Spikes.

Ich fahre im Winter immer mit der U3 bis zur Hohemark. Wollen wir uns dann um 12 Uhr am Parkplatz treffen?

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## Claudy (13. Dezember 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Hi Anke,
> 
> Winterstein klingt gut, vielleicht ist es dort nicht so abgefahren...ich habe nämlich gar keine Spikes.
> 
> ...



Moin Everstyle,

........muß schauen, ob mein Schnupfen "harmlos" ist oder daraus wieder eine dicke fette und gemeine Erkältung (das wäre dann die dritte in diesem Winter  :kotz wird. 

Ich melde mich entweder heute Abend oder morgen früh nochmal. 

Grundsätzlich; 12 Uhr Hohemark passt mir gut. 

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## bikeorama (14. Dezember 2008)

Moin, Rampe und ich wollen heute auch fahren. Wir kommen dann um 12 an die Hohemark. Allerdings wollten wir dann mehr in die andere Richtung (Pferdskopf) und schauen ob wir den Marius und Frank noch unterwegs treffen.


----------



## Claudy (14. Dezember 2008)

Moin Mädels,

wollen wir gemeinsam hochfahren!?

........ich will heute nicht zu schnell fahren. Bin nicht krank aber auch nicht gesund .

Muß aber noch frühstücken und duschen.........

Anke


----------



## saharadesertfox (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich gehe heute Wandern. Habe mich mit Siggi einer Wandergruppe angeschlossen und auch die Organisation übernommen. Es haben sich 20 (!!!) Wanderer gemeldet. Es geht vom Hessenpark in Richtung Limes, Gickelsburg, Pelagiusplatz, Saalburg und zurück zum Wheinachtsmarkt Hessenpark.





Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeorama (14. Dezember 2008)

Na dann laßt euch mal nicht von den rücksichtslosen Mountainbikern umfahren . Aber ich glaube die fahren heute richtung Pferdskopf.


----------



## Everstyle (14. Dezember 2008)

Immer diese Wanderer tststststst....

Das Wetter ist super genial. Ich bin auf alle Fälle am Start. 

Bis später.

E.


----------



## theobviousfaker (14. Dezember 2008)

Hey, war schön euch zufällig getroffen zu haben! Die ganzen Trails hab ich noch gar nicht gekannt, aber so oft wie ich im Taunus bin auch kein Wunder  Hat mir sehr viel Spaß bereitet, vielleicht sieht man sich ja demnächst öfter. Danke fürs mitnehmen!

Bis auf claudy und karsten kann ich niemanden zuordnen  Wer war denn noch so dabei?


----------



## Everstyle (14. Dezember 2008)

Der Typ mit dem Helmüberzug, das war ich 

Die Tour fand ich flott, fast zu flott für mich, würde ich sagen. Nach der Auswertung kann ich sagen, dass ich 35% der Zeit zw. 77,5% und 87,5% und knapp 16% der Zeit oberhalb 87,5% meiner max. Hfz gewesen bin. Durchschnitt lab bei 153bpm. Das sind jedenfalls Werte, dich ich sonst bei guter Kondition im Sommer gefahren bin. War aber trotzdem nicht schlecht.

Wege waren super, insbesondere der Trail vom Atzelberg, den kannte ich auch noch nicht. 

Bis demnächst. 

Everstyle


----------



## bikeorama (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin der, der dich bis zum Main begleitet hat.


----------



## Claudy (14. Dezember 2008)

Mädels,

schnelle aber schöne Tour . Und was habe ich heute gelernt; nicht jeder Mann mag Tatort gucken, weiß ist Trend, Stulpen erleben ein Revival, Schlauch wechseln mit Zuschauern ist echt doof , wenn ich mir selbst Knoten in die Haare machen dann können diese nicht noch mehr verknoten  und manch einer denkt wirklich, ich heiße Claudy .


----------



## saharadesertfox (14. Dezember 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Wege waren super, insbesondere der Trail vom Atzelberg, den kannte ich auch noch nicht.



Das war wohl der Trail am weißen Kreuz vorbei. Es gibt noch eine weitere Variante direkt nach Ehlhalten. Beide Trails bergab sind fast 1,6km lang.

Atzelberg-Trail



Claudy schrieb:


> ... Stulpen erleben ein Revival...



Die will ich auch. Ich finde bikeorama sieht ziemlich cool wie ein Cowboy darin aus.

Meine Wandergruppe entuppte sich als eine riesiege Ansammlung von Leuten. 29 Wanderer (!!!). Die Wanderung begann vom Hessenpark und ging direkt zum Limes hoch. Nach der Hälfte zum Limes haben 2/3 eine Abkürzung gebraucht. Ansonsten war es ganz nett und vor allem schönes Wetter.


----------



## Claudy (14. Dezember 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Die will ich auch. Ich finde bikeorama sieht ziemlich cool wie ein Cowboy darin aus.



Ich hab mehr an Jane Fonda gedacht ........


----------



## Rampe (14. Dezember 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Hey, war schön euch zufällig getroffen zu haben! Die ganzen Trails hab ich noch gar nicht gekannt, aber so oft wie ich im Taunus bin auch kein Wunder  Hat mir sehr viel Spaß bereitet, vielleicht sieht man sich ja demnächst öfter. Danke fürs mitnehmen!
> 
> Bis auf claudy und karsten kann ich niemanden zuordnen  Wer war denn noch so dabei?



Ich war der mit dem roten Helm. Bis demnächst im Taunus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (14. Dezember 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Die will ich auch. Ich finde bikeorama sieht ziemlich cool wie ein Cowboy darin aus.



Für mich sah er wie ein Transformer aus. Ich hab schon gewartet, dass er sich in ein Fahrrad verwandelt...


----------



## karsten13 (14. Dezember 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> Schlauch wechseln mit Zuschauern ist echt doof



echt? 

Mir wurden gerade Bilder zugespielt


----------



## Claudy (15. Dezember 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Mir wurden gerade Bilder zugespielt



Warum hat mir bisher niemand gesagt, dass ich mit meiner dicken WinterRadhose ausschaue, wie das Sams im Taucheranzug   .........


----------



## saharadesertfox (16. Dezember 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> Warum hat mir bisher niemand gesagt, dass ich mit meiner dicken WinterRadhose ausschaue, wie das Sams im Taucheranzug  .........



Deine Hose erinnert mich mehr an diese Ausrüstung






P.S.: Das ist die Meerjungfrau von Boltenhagen, seit Jahren verschwunden und vermisst!


----------



## tandemPower (16. Dezember 2008)

@ sdf:

kennst du das hier schon...

http://emexes.powweb.com/osm/download.html

Da gibts die OSM Karten mit Routingfunktion fürs Gelände. Also wie bei der CN...


----------



## karsten13 (16. Dezember 2008)

Nightride diese Woche???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (17. Dezember 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Nightride diese Woche???



Jein! Dachte an Donnertag 1830, das Wetter sieht nicht so gut aus? Deshalb sind Rampe und ich heute eine Runde  gefahren. Wie sieht es bei euch so um die Weihnachtszeit aus?


----------



## matschkopp (17. Dezember 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Wie sieht es bei euch so um die Weihnachtszeit aus?


 .... zB 22/23 tagsüber, 24morgens, 25morgens ?!

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## saharadesertfox (17. Dezember 2008)

matschkopp schrieb:


> .... zB 22/23 tagsüber, 24morgens, 25morgens ?!
> 
> Gruss
> Stefan




22/23 tagsüber/abends, 24nachmittags bis die Kirche beendet ist, 25 morgens bis abends

Wer hat noch mehr zu bieten. Dann stimmen wir uns ab.


----------



## Claudy (17. Dezember 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> 22/23 tagsüber/abends, 24nachmittags bis die Kirche beendet ist, 25 morgens bis abends
> 
> Wer hat noch mehr zu bieten. Dann stimmen wir uns ab.



Weniger 

21. Nachmittag bis Abend
22. + 23. den ganzen Tag (aber wenig Interesse an zu langen Touren)
24. bis circa 14:00 Uhr
25. den ganzen Tag

.........danach bin ich ein paar Tage bei meinen Eltern im Habichtswald.

Heute treffe ich mich um 18:00 Uhr mit T.H. zur Hausfrauenrunde zum Langener Waldsee. 

Liebe Grüße Anke


----------



## matschkopp (17. Dezember 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> Heute treffe ich mich um 18:00 Uhr mit T.H. ....



Schönen Gruss an T.H. !


----------



## saharadesertfox (17. Dezember 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> ...
> Heute treffe ich mich um 18:00 Uhr mit T.H. zur Hausfrauenrunde zum Langener Waldsee.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Anke



T.H. ist Hausfrau? Was wird da so besprochen?


----------



## Claudy (17. Dezember 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> T.H. ist Hausfrau? Was wird da so besprochen?



Nö.........wir tauschen Kochrezepte aus .

.........und ich dachte immer, nur Frauen sind neugierig


----------



## karsten13 (17. Dezember 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Jein! Dachte an Donnertag 1830, das Wetter sieht nicht so gut aus?



Wetter sieht ab morgen mittag gut aus 
Wäre dabei ...



saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Wie sieht es bei euch so um die Weihnachtszeit aus?



muss die Werktage in diesem Jahr arbeiten und am 25. zu meinen Eltern.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## waade (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe Zeit zum Biken 
ab dem 25.12.2008 bis 4.01.2009.


----------



## bikeorama (18. Dezember 2008)

Heute fällt der Nightride für mich flach.
Aber nächste Woche siehts besser aus. Am Montag oder Dienstag hätte ich nachmittags Zeit und an den darauffolgenden Tagen eher vormittags. Wäre klasse wenn wir da was zustande kriegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (18. Dezember 2008)

bikeorama schrieb:


> Heute fällt der Nightride für mich flach.



alleine hatte ich auch keinen Bock 
Ist eh momentan bedenklich, wie wenig ich fahre - und das Wochenendwetter ist wohl auch zum vergessen


----------



## saharadesertfox (18. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute,

wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe verteilt sich das so (ohne  Pflicht der Teilnahme):

So. 21.12.2008 claudy(Vorbereitung für La Palma),sdf,rampe,bikeorama Level3-4 (ca. 70km ab HM)
Routenvorschlag: HM - Sandplacken - Hunoldstal - Pferdskopf - Burg Oberreifenberg (neuen Trail erkunden) - Burgruine Hattstein (neuen Trail erkunden) - Schmitten - Sandplacken - HM

Mo. 22.12.2008 bikeorama,claudy,matschkopp,sdf Level2 (ca. 30km ab HM)
Klassisch Hochtaunus: Feldberg & Co. bzw. Alde

Di. 23.12.2008 bikeorama,claudy,matschkopp,sdf Level2 (ca. 45km ab HM)
Was gibt die Gickelsburg noch her: HM - Saalburg - Gickelsburg - Pelagiusplatz - Säunickels Kleiderschrank - Quarzitwerk - Lochmühle - Saalburg - HM

Mi. 24.12.2008 claudy,sdf,matschkopp,Rampe,karsten13,bikeorama(?) Level2 (ca. 30 ab HM)
Heiligabend-Traditionsrunde: HM - Metzgerpfad - Langhals - Biemerberg - Sandplacken - HM

Do. 25.12.2008 waade,sdf,claudy,matschkopp Level2
Atzelberg die 2. mit neuem Trail nach Ehlhalten

Fr. 26.12.2008 waade,karsten13,rampe Level2
Klassisch Hochtaunus: Feldberg & Co. bzw. Alde

Sa. 27.12.2008 Go-Crazy
Guido führt

So. 28.12.2008 waade,karsten13,Bernd Pü.,sdf, Level2
Was gibt der Winterstein noch her?

Wir könnten auch noch den Hausberg (hinter Winterstein) erkunden bzw. wieder die Tour Winterstein XXL (Winterstein - Kransberg - Pfaffenwiesbach) abfahren.

Die Tage sind dieses Jahr besonders arbeitnehmerfreundlich und bieten somit viel Zeit für kuschelig, kurz, lang bis extreme Runden.


----------



## matschkopp (19. Dezember 2008)

Moin, gestern kein Nightride? Leute, was ist los mit Euch? Jahresenddepresseion oder was? Ich hatte ein Stelldichein mit meinen Laufschuhen ..... irgendwie fehlt mir die Lust auf Dunkelradfahren.

Oli, Du machst den Weihnachtsausfahrten-Projektleiter wie mir scheint  Leider hat sich bei mir etwas geändert ... siehe Kommentare



saharadesertfox schrieb:


> So. 21.12.2008 claudy(Vorbereitung für La Palma),sdf,rampe,bikeorama Level3-4 (ca. 70km ab HM)
> Routenvorschlag: HM - Sandplacken - Hunoldstal - Pferdskopf - Burg Oberreifenberg (neuen Trail erkunden) - Burgruine Hattstein (neuen Trail erkunden) - Schmitten - Sandplacken - HM
> 
> 3-4 passt an dieser Stelle nicht in meinen Trainingsplan für 2009  - ich nehm wohl den Crosser
> ...


----------



## Claudy (19. Dezember 2008)

matschkopp schrieb:


> Moin, gestern kein Nightride? Leute, was ist los mit Euch? Jahresenddepresseion oder was? Ich hatte ein Stelldichein mit meinen Laufschuhen ..... irgendwie fehlt mir die Lust auf Dunkelradfahren.




Also ich war gestern beim "Schnuckelchen" zum Spinning  - Intervall Training . Die Hausfrauen sind am Mittwoch ganz schön nass geworden .





matschkopp schrieb:


> Oli, Du machst den Weihnachtsausfahrten-Projektleiter wie mir scheint  Leider hat sich bei mir etwas geändert ... siehe Kommentare



Oli 

Heute ist mein letzter Tag in diesem Jahr an der Arbeit   .

Liebe Grüße Anke


----------



## saharadesertfox (19. Dezember 2008)

matschkopp schrieb:


> Moin, gestern kein Nightride? Leute, was ist los mit Euch? Jahresenddepresseion oder was?



Wegen der schlechten Wetteraussichten waren Rampe und ich kurzfristig GroÃe Runde um den Alde und Fuxi unterwegs um die "Winterdepressionen" abzubauen.

Bei der Auswahl ist bestimmt fÃ¼r jeden etwas dabei.



matschkopp schrieb:


> Di. 23.12.2008 bikeorama,claudy,matschkopp,sdf Level2 (ca. 45km ab HM)
> Was gibt die Gickelsburg noch her: HM - Saalburg - Gickelsburg - Pelagiusplatz - SÃ¤unickels Kleiderschrank - Quarzitwerk - LochmÃ¼hle - Saalburg - HM
> 
> pending, kann sein dass ich arbeiten muss. wenn nicht wÃ¤re ich dabei wenn das eine Hellrunde mit vielen STrails gibt ?!



Nein, Gickelsburg kennt keine steilen Trails. Auch nicht die kurze Passage am SÃ¤unickels Kleiderschrank. Gickelsburg ist eher ein flowiges Terrain.



matschkopp schrieb:


> Mi. 24.12.2008 claudy,sdf,matschkopp,Rampe,karsten13,bikeorama(?) Level2 (ca. 30 ab HM)
> Heiligabend-Traditionsrunde: HM - Metzgerpfad - Langhals - Biemerberg - Sandplacken - HM
> 
> wÃ¤re ich dabei, wenn das nicht zu spÃ¤t wird. herr projektleiter, wann wÃ¤re abfahrt?



So nach dem Wheinachtendspurtschopping 14:00??



matschkopp schrieb:


> So. 28.12.2008 waade,karsten13,Bernd PÃ¼.,sdf, Level2
> Was gibt der Winterstein noch her?
> Da wÃ¤r ich ggf dabei - alternativ FFM Silvesterlauf



Ganz vergessen. Die SilvesterlÃ¤ufe

FFM Silvesterlauf??? :kotz: Das GedrÃ¤nge ist mir zu Gross und die NachmeldegebÃ¼hren (â¬10) eine Frechheit. 

Hier eine Alternative zu der ich mich gerne als Fahrer fÃ¼r bis zu 5 Personen anbiete.
http://www.silvesterlauf-stadecken-elsheim.de/


----------



## bikeorama (19. Dezember 2008)

Da hat ja der sahara desert organisator zugeschlagen . Auf jeden Fall Danke dass das jemand in die Hand genommen hat. Was mir fehlt sind aber die Startzeiten. Davon hängt nämlich Maßgeblich ab ob ich mitfahren kann oder nicht.


----------



## Claudy (19. Dezember 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> So nach dem Wheinachtendspurtschopping 14:00??




So spät  - ich möchte spätestens um 14:30 Uhr zu Hause sein. 

Viele Grüße Anke
(Mama)

PS: Meine Geschenke liegen seit einer Woche verpackt und mit Schleifchen im Schrank


----------



## saharadesertfox (19. Dezember 2008)

bikeorama schrieb:


> Was mir fehlt sind aber die Startzeiten. Davon hängt nämlich Maßgeblich ab ob ich mitfahren kann oder nicht.



Wollte ein wenig die Reaktionen abwarten. Was haltet ihr von diesen Uhrzeiten?

So. 21.12.2008 claudy(Vorbereitung für La Palma),sdf,rampe,bikeorama Level3-4 (ca. 70km ab HM) - Startzeit 10:00 HM
Routenvorschlag: HM - Sandplacken - Hunoldstal - Pferdskopf - Burg Oberreifenberg (neuen Trail erkunden) - Burgruine Hattstein (neuen Trail erkunden) - Schmitten - Sandplacken - HM

Mo. 22.12.2008 bikeorama,claudy,matschkopp,sdf Level2 (ca. 30km ab HM) Startzeit 17:00 HM (ein wenig N8Ride)
Klassisch Hochtaunus: Feldberg & Co. bzw. Alde


Di. 23.12.2008 bikeorama,claudy,matschkopp,sdf Level2 (ca. 45km ab HM)
Startzeit 10:00 HM
Was gibt die Gickelsburg noch her: HM - Saalburg - Gickelsburg - Pelagiusplatz - Säunickels Kleiderschrank - Quarzitwerk - Lochmühle - Saalburg - HM



Claudy schrieb:


> So spät  - ich möchte spätestens um 14:30 Uhr zu Hause sein. .... Meine Geschenke liegen seit einer Woche verpackt und mit Schleifchen im Schrank



Mi. 24.12.2008 claudy,sdf,matschkopp,Rampe,karsten13,bikeorama(?) Level2 (ca. 30 ab HM)
Eigentlich ein guter Anlass die Shopping-Spree am Vortag zu erledigen und an Heilig-Abend bereits um 10:00 zu starten.
Heiligabend-Traditionsrunde: HM - Metzgerpfad - Langhals - Biemerberg - Sandplacken - HM

Do. 25.12.2008 waade,sdf,claudy,matschkopp Level2
Startzeit 11:00 HM
Atzelberg die 2. mit neuem Trail nach Ehlhalten

Fr. 26.12.2008 waade,karsten13,rampe Level2
Startzeit 11:00 HM
Klassisch Hochtaunus: Feldberg & Co. bzw. Alde

Sa. 27.12.2008 Go-Crazy
Startzeit 14:00 HM
Guido führt

So. 28.12.2008 waade,karsten13,Bernd Pü.,sdf, Level2
Startzeit 10:00 HM
Was gibt der Winterstein noch her?


----------



## karsten13 (19. Dezember 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Wollte ein wenig die Reaktionen abwarten. Was haltet ihr von diesen Uhrzeiten?



nix. 11:00 HM ist schon Folter, alles davor völlig indiskutabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rampe (19. Dezember 2008)

Bei so viel Terminen verliert mann ja leicht den Überblick, aber Montag und Dinstag fällt bei mir flach und am 25. bin ich ja bei meinen Eltern ein totes Tier essen, zu allen anderen sag ich mal vorsichtig ja.


----------



## saharadesertfox (19. Dezember 2008)

Rampe schrieb:


> Bei so viel Terminen verliert mann ja leicht den Überblick ... zu allen anderen sag ich mal vorsichtig ja.



Auch die Tour am Sonntag? Die Erkundung der Trails bei Burg Oberreifenberg und Hattstein?


----------



## Rampe (20. Dezember 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Auch die Tour am Sonntag? Die Erkundung der Trails bei Burg Oberreifenberg und Hattstein?




A jo, wenns nicht so weiterschifft...


----------



## saharadesertfox (20. Dezember 2008)

Rampe schrieb:


> A jo, wenns nicht so weiterschifft...



Wer war heute bei GC schwimmen? Die Wetteraussichten für morgen sehen schon besser aus, es sollen sogar +11°C werden. Wie wärs mit Start erst um 12:00.

DWD Wetteraussichten Sonntag 12:00
Wetter.com Wetteraussichten Sonntag

Dann diese Tour:


			
				Weihnachtstouren schrieb:
			
		

> So. 21.12.2008 claudy(Vorbereitung für La Palma),sdf,rampe,bikeorama Level3-4 (ca. 70km ab HM) - Startzeit 10:00 HM
> Routenvorschlag: HM - Sandplacken - Hunoldstal - Pferdskopf - Burg Oberreifenberg (neuen Trail erkunden) - Burgruine Hattstein (neuen Trail erkunden) - Schmitten - Sandplacken - HM


----------



## Claudy (20. Dezember 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Wer war heute bei GC schwimmen? Die Wetteraussichten für morgen sehen schon besser aus, es sollen sogar +11°C werden. Wie wärs mit Start erst um 12:00.



Morgen 12:00 Uhr finde ich .......denn gleich gehe ich auf ein (oder zwei) . 

Viele Grüße und bis morgen!

Anke


----------



## Rampe (20. Dezember 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Wer war heute bei GC schwimmen? Die Wetteraussichten für morgen sehen schon besser aus, es sollen sogar +11°C werden. Wie wärs mit Start erst um 12:00.
> 
> DWD Wetteraussichten Sonntag 12:00
> Wetter.com Wetteraussichten Sonntag
> ...



12 Uhr klingt gut, bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (21. Dezember 2008)

Alternativ Treffpunkt bei mir um 11:30 (weiter zur HM) und auf dem Rückweg Bikewash mit Karcher, Keksen und 'nem warmen Tee!

@Rampe & bikeoroama, könnt ja Claudy den Weg weisen und mitbringen.


----------



## karsten13 (21. Dezember 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Wer war heute bei GC schwimmen? Die Wetteraussichten für morgen sehen schon besser aus, es sollen sogar +11°C werden. Wie wärs mit Start erst um 12:00.



werde den Wecker mal stellen und auf's Live-Wetter gucken. Marius war auch mit schwimmen 







Edit: Hab grad gesehen, dass Du morgen über den Sandplacken willst.
Heute waren die Wege ab 550 hm völlig vereist, wir sind irgendwie zum Fuchsi geeiert, also Spikes wären sinnvoll ...


----------



## saharadesertfox (21. Dezember 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Hab grad gesehen, dass Du morgen über den Sandplacken willst.
> Heute waren die Wege ab 550 hm völlig vereist, wir sind irgendwie zum Fuchsi geeiert, also Spikes wären sinnvoll ...



@karsten13

Das höchste für heute ist tatsächlich der Sandplacken, alles andere darunter. Heute sind extra breite Schutzbleche vorne und hinten erforderlich!

Habe ein paar Seiten mit genialem Regenradar gefunden:

http://www.meteox.com/h.aspx?r=&jaar=-3&soort=loop1uur
http://www.niederschlagsradar.de/

P.S.: Der Karcher kann auch für Gesicht waschen verwendet werden.


----------



## saharadesertfox (21. Dezember 2008)

Hier unsere 1. (Vor)-weihnachtstour in Richtung Burg Oberreifenberg und Burgruine Hattstein. Nach anfänglichem Sprühnebelregen bis Burg Oberreifenberg, klarte sich Himmel so langsam auf. An der Hohemark trafen wir noch Everstyle und an der Burg Oberreifenberg sammelten wir den Stahlross-Rittersmann bikeorama auf, der auf einem Hügel wachte. Zum Schluss gabs in Orschel ein Bikewash nebst Tee und Scones.


Klick für größeres Bild


----------



## Claudy (21. Dezember 2008)

Sauber, warm, satt, sehr zufrieden & mein Gesicht bitzelt (ich glaub, der Schlamm beginnt zu wirken )

......und ab heute gehts bergauf . Das war der kürzeste Tag im Jahr und irgendwann ist auch wieder Frühling .


Wer hat den morgen außer mir noch frei!? Könnte mich auf eine kleine Runde ab circa 15:00 Uhr einlassen .

Liebe Grüße Anke

Fast vergessen: Oli; vielen Dank für den Kärcher, Tee und Kekse. Meine Kette knarzt leider immer noch - ich glaub, die ist hin .


----------



## Everstyle (21. Dezember 2008)

Am Fuchstanz wollte ich meine neue "Gesichtspflege" (siehe bild von Karsten13) als Sommersprossen verkaufen. Hat jedenfalls für ein Schmunzeln beim Fuchstanzwirt gesorgt. Es fehlten nur noch die Gurkenscheiben und ich hätte sicherlich ein paar Damen dafür begeistern können 

Wir sind die Tour wie letzte Woche gefahren, allerdings in Lvl -1  , wir sind aber nach dem Atzelbergtrail direkt zurück zum Parkplatz am Ruppertshain und dann weiter in Richtung Fuxi gefahren. 

Ich plane am Silvester zu fahren, fand es nämlich letztes Jahr sehr schön am Fuxi zu sein und Glühwein zu trinken. Vielleicht ergibt sich was. 

Gruß 

Everstyle


----------



## saharadesertfox (22. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute,

der Heilig-Abend Ausritt ist Tradition (auch wenn es das 1. mal ist). 9:30 Start bei mir bzw. 10:00 HM. Anschließend wieder Bikewash mit heißem Tee bei mir. Unsere Sonntagstour führte u.a. über den Metzgerpfad, sodass die für morgen geplante Tour (mangels Teilnehmer) auf Heilig-Abend fällt.

@Rampe = Könntest du die Trantüte Denis aktivieren?
@karsten13= ein bischen Folter darf auch Heilig-Abend sein.



			
				Wheinachtsouren schrieb:
			
		

> Mi. 24.12.2008 claudy,sdf,matschkopp,Rampe,karsten13,bikeorama,waade Level2 (ca. 30 ab HM)
> Startzeit 10:00 HM
> Was gibt die Gickelsburg noch her: HM - Saalburg - Gickelsburg - Pelagiusplatz - Säunickels Kleiderschrank - Quarzitwerk - Lochmühle - Saalburg - HM


----------



## karsten13 (23. Dezember 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> sodass die für morgen geplante Tour (mangels Teilnehmer) auf Heilig-Abend fällt.



und wo ist die heutige Tour abgeblieben? 
Hab mit Claudy noch kurzfristig ne Flughafenrunde gedreht ...



saharadesertfox schrieb:


> @karsten13= ein bischen Folter darf auch Heilig-Abend sein.



da kann ich nix versprechen, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich das schaffe, liegt knapp über 0. Da müsste ich viel früher aufstehen als unter der Woche  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Claudy (23. Dezember 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> und wo ist die heutige Tour abgeblieben?
> Hab mit Claudy noch kurzfristig ne Flughafenrunde gedreht ...



.........und die Claudy hat ne neue Kette (das ist die TT "Alte Krüstchen SiegerKette" ) drauf bekommen .






karsten13 schrieb:


> da kann ich nix versprechen, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich das schaffe, liegt knapp über 0. Da müsste ich viel früher aufstehen als unter der Woche



Pienz hier nicht rum. Wecker stellen, aufstehen, nicht weiter denken. Rauf aufs Rad und an der Hohemark gibts nen Kaffee. Du schaffst das .


----------



## saharadesertfox (23. Dezember 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> und wo ist die heutige Tour abgeblieben?
> Hab mit Claudy noch kurzfristig ne Flughafenrunde gedreht ...



Vorbildlich! Auch hier mangels Teilnehmer.




karsten13 schrieb:


> ....da kann ich nix versprechen, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich das schaffe, liegt knapp über 0. Da müsste ich viel früher aufstehen als unter der Woche



Das schaffst du. Stell dir einfach ein bis zwei weitere Wecker. Alles Willenssache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (24. Dezember 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Das schaffst du. Stell dir einfach ein bis zwei weitere Wecker. Alles Willenssache!



war wohl nix 

Bin dann später noch alleine auf den Feldi (siehe Anhang), zum Glück mit Spikes, da oben gibt's noch genügend Eisplatten ...



saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Auch hier mangels Teilnehmer.



ist das auch das Motto für die nächsten Tage? 

Frohe Weihnachten!

Karsten.


----------



## bikeorama (25. Dezember 2008)

Momentan hat man die Wahl zwischen nur Matsch und Matsch und Eis. Wir haben uns für die nur Matsch Variante entschieden und sind Richtung Gigelsburg gefahren. Es gab wieder ein paar schöne neue Trails zu erkunden und ein paar saftige Anstiege zu bewältigen. Auch wenns mich und sdf heute mal gelegt hat, war es dennoch eine schöne Tour.



karsten13 schrieb:


> ist das auch das Motto für die nächsten Tage?



Auf keinen Fall, ich muss hier raus, sonst krieg ich noch ein Weihnachtskoller.


----------



## saharadesertfox (25. Dezember 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ist das auch das Motto für die nächsten Tage?



Überhaupt nicht. Hier unsere gestrige Tour. Wir waren zu fünft. Die Heilig-Abend-Tour lief unter dem Motto "Was gibt die Gickelsburg noch her" mit Säunickels Kleiderschrank als Ziel. Wir sind quasi alle möglichen Trails der Gickelsburg abgefahren. Immerhin, das ergaben inkl. An- und Abfahrt mehr als 1000hm.

Hier die Karte und Track der Gickelsburg XXL


----------



## Claudy (25. Dezember 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> ........Immerhin, das ergaben inkl. An- und Abfahrt mehr als 1000hm.



Mein HAC hat 1.287 hm gezählt ........meine Beine noch viel mehr .....


----------



## karsten13 (25. Dezember 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Überhaupt nicht. Hier unsere gestrige Tour. Wir waren zu fünft.



Lieber sdf, 

das wusste ich natürlich schon. Mich interessiert aber, ob es morgen ne Tour gibt? 
Oder ob wieder dieser Spruch gilt:


saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Auch hier mangels Teilnehmer.



Und falls es eine Tour geben sollte:



bikeorama schrieb:


> Momentan hat man die Wahl zwischen nur Matsch und Matsch und Eis.



Matsch oder Eis? Bzw. Spikes oder No Spikes?

Natürlich könnt ihr mich auch leicht durch Wahl einer perversen Uhrzeit ausschliessen ... 

Danke und Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## saharadesertfox (25. Dezember 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Natürlich könnt ihr mich auch leicht durch Wahl einer perversen Uhrzeit ausschliessen ...



Eigentlich wollte ich heilig-Abend zu einer zivileren Zeit, so ab 14:00, starten. Dann wären wir die einzigen gewesen.

Heute wollte ich auch eine Tour drehen, aber ein Sturz vom Sonntag bescherte mir rechts Muskelkater, der Sturz von gestern dann auf der linken. Dann habe ich mir am Dienstag noch die Kugel mit 2:30 Gickelsburgrunning gegeben. Jetzt tut mir alles weh. Zum Glück gabs als Ausgleich heute eine 6km Wanderung rund um den Glauberg .

P.S.: Musste mich mal kurz umziehen. Bin mal vorübergehend ein SD-Wildschwein.


----------



## Rampe (25. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Karsten,
hatte schon vor Morgen zu fahren, habe mich allerdings etwas erkältet und werde erst Morgen entscheiden ob ich fitt genug bin.
Mit Bojan wollte ich noch mal Telefonieren ob wir zu einer perversen Urzeit fahren, oder vor 12, was mir lieber wäre, denke so an 11 Uhr Hm.


----------



## bikeorama (26. Dezember 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Lieber sdf,
> 
> das wusste ich natürlich schon. Mich interessiert aber, ob es morgen ne Tour gibt?



Ich bin morgen um 11 am Start (Hohemark). Mit vorbehalt haben zugesagt: Rampe, Waade und unser temporäres Wüstenwildschwein. Spikes sind meiner Meinung nach nicht notwendig.

Dann mal hurtig ins Bett damit du morgen pünktlich aus dem Bett kommst


----------



## Claudy (26. Dezember 2008)

bikeorama schrieb:


> Dann mal hurtig ins Bett damit du morgen pünktlich aus dem Bett kommst



Jetzt aber hopp ins Bettchen .......sonst hast du morgen ganz schlechte Laune 

..........können wir evtl. noch drüber reden, dass der Nüppel am Lenker nicht mehr dingst = die Gabel federt nicht mehr  ........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (26. Dezember 2008)

bikeorama schrieb:


> Spikes sind meiner Meinung nach nicht notwendig.



Mööp.. wenn ich mich da mal kurz einklinken dürfte...


Also sofern Du weiter, als zum Fuxi btw Sandplacken rauf willst... brauchst Du unbedingt Spikes.. war heute morgen oben... eine Eisfläche... und ein "Drumrumfahren" ist nicht wirklich möglich, wenn du kein "Freireiter " bist 

Viel Spaß morgen... man sieht sich evtl.


----------



## saharadesertfox (26. Dezember 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Die Heilig-Abend-Tour lief unter dem Motto "Was gibt die Gickelsburg noch her" mit Säunickels Kleiderschrank als Ziel.



Heute habe ich einen kurzen Abstecher am S.-Kleiderschrank gemacht und dabei die Geschichte des Steinfelsens bildlich festgehalten ....






			
				Säunickels Kleiderschrank schrieb:
			
		

> Säunickels Kleiderschrank
> 
> Zur Zeit des 30jährigen Krieges lebte in der hiesigen Gegend ein Schweinehirt, der eine sehr schöne Tochter namens "Ünnchen" hatte. Der Mann hieß Nickel und wurde wegen seines Berufes "Säunickel" genannt. Um seine Tochter vor den herumstreifendene Landsknechten zu schützen, versteckte der Mann sie in diesen Felsen. Der Vater brachte seinem Kinde täglich Essen und Kleidung. Landsknechte entdeckten jedoch das Versteck und nahmen das Mädchen mit sich fort. Vor Gram starb der gute Säunickel bald darauf. Nach vielen Jahren noch fanden Waldarbeiter hier die Kleider und da sie von der Begebenheit wußten, nannten sie diesen Felsen:
> 
> ...




An der Lochmühle traf ich dann Rampe und bikeorama. Von dort gings zum Schlink. Ein schöner Panoramaweg zum Feldberg und Pferdskopf. Die "Schlinker"-Trails >brauner Hase< und >blaue Meise< kann man jedoch vergessen!


----------



## bikeorama (26. Dezember 2008)

Heut wars kalt, trocken und es gab reichlich Sonne. Zum Glück sind wir heute flach gefahren, so dass wir keine Probleme mit Eis hatten. Trotzdem waren es am Ende ca. 1,2 khm und 98km.


----------



## bikeorama (26. Dezember 2008)

Hier auch noch der Track von gestern. Vom Wetter her nicht ganz so schön wie heute trotzdem Lohnenswert.


----------



## saharadesertfox (26. Dezember 2008)

Da prasseln die Punkte! ... und schwupps, ist TNL_unleashed auf Platz 39


----------



## karsten13 (27. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

das war für mich heute die letzte TaunusNextLevel- bzw. go-crazy-Ausfahrt in diesem Jahr. Vielen Dank an die Mitfahrer, vor allem an Marius und Oli für's guiden und organisieren! 






Guten Rutsch!

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo Bossi (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Jungs ! Wer hat Lust mit mir am Mittwoch morgen eine Junggesellenabschiedstour zu fahren ? Uhrzeit 10:00 bis 13:30. Ich würde gerne mal Staufen XXL guiden, da gibt es ja einige schöne Trails die gerde wegen des Frosts gut fahrbar sind und die uns normalerweise nur selten gegönnt sind. Die Temperaturen sollen bei etwa -2°C liegen, für Grip ist also gesorgt.


----------



## saharadesertfox (30. Dezember 2008)

Spontan sind waade, Rampe und ich eine Runde um den Hausberg gefahren. Das kam dabei raus. Mehrere lange Trails, ein unerwarteter langer Downhill und das Beste, ein grandioser Ausblick vom neu errichteten Turm des Hausbergs.


----------



## theobviousfaker (30. Dezember 2008)

Hugo Bossi schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs ! Wer hat Lust mit mir am Mittwoch morgen eine Junggesellenabschiedstour zu fahren ? Uhrzeit 10:00 bis 13:30. Ich würde gerne mal Staufen XXL guiden, da gibt es ja einige schöne Trails die gerde wegen des Frosts gut fahrbar sind und die uns normalerweise nur selten gegönnt sind. Die Temperaturen sollen bei etwa -2°C liegen, für Grip ist also gesorgt.



Hey das klingt gut. Nur das mit dem Grip versteh ich noch nich ganz, ist da erst mit Spike für Grip gesorgt oder meinst du einfach nur harten Waldboden? Bei letzterem bin ich dabei  Wieviel hm wären das denn? Nicht das ich euch unglücklich mache


----------



## Hugo Bossi (30. Dezember 2008)

Alternativ können wir auch um 13:00 bis ca. 16:30 fahren. Das wäre Frank lieber. Ich bin da prinzipiell flexibel. Die spätere Zeit hätte aber den Vorteil, dass man vormittags nochmal was einkaufen kann. Treffpunkt wäre in jedem Fall auf dem Parkplatz vom Brügelmann in Sulzbach. Die Strecke wäre Sulzbach->Kelkheim Schwimmbad->Gundelhard->Meisterturm->Kohausentempel->Gundelhardt->Staufen->Lorsbach->Gundelhardt->Kelkheim Schwimmbad->Sulzbach.


----------



## Everstyle (30. Dezember 2008)

M0in,

wer hätte Lust morgen gegen 11-12 Uhr (Start an der Hohemark; Uhrzeit nach Absprache) mit mir eine gemütliche Jahresabschlußrunde zum Fuchstanz zu drehen?

Die Strecke: Hohemark, Goldgrube (so in etwa), dann Trail bis zum Fröhlichemannskopf und Sallburg. Von hier aus möchte ich den Limestrail bis Sandplacken hoch fahren, um dann auf dem Rundweg easy bis zum Fuchstanz zu fahren und dort ein/zwei Glühwein zu trinken. Als Abschluß ist mein sog. Hometrail gedacht (dicker Baum an der Kreuzung zum Aldi und dann in Richtung Weisse Mauer usw. bis zum Urselbach).

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## theobviousfaker (30. Dezember 2008)

Hm 13-16 Uhr wäre für mich arg spät, da wirds schon wieder so dunkel. Also wenns bei der Uhrzeit bleibt dann schließ ich mich eher dem Everstyle an.


----------



## saharadesertfox (30. Dezember 2008)

Schade, das sich für morgen die Gruppen ein wenig aufspalten. Aber warum nicht, sofern sich mindestens 2 Leute treffen. Vielleicht kommt eine schöne Sternfahrt dabei raus, wenn wir die GPS-Tracks zusammenlegen.

Morgen wollen bikorama und ich bereits ab 9:00 starten, und eine etwas grössere Runde in 4 Stunden schrubben.


----------



## karsten13 (30. Dezember 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Morgen wollen bikorama und ich bereits ab 9:00 starten



meine Zeit 
der Wecker klingelt gleich kurz vor 4:00 

Viel Spass im Taunus, verpisse mich ins Warme ...
@Rampe: Ohrstöpsel sind eingepackt 

Guten Rutsch!

Karsten.


----------



## Claudy (30. Dezember 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ...Ohrstöpsel sind eingepackt



Was der Karsten da so alles ausplaudert ...wo ich doch gar nicht schnarche . Ich verrate allerdings nicht, was so in meinem Koffer ist .

Lasst es morgen krachen .

Liebe Grüße Anke


----------



## Everstyle (30. Dezember 2008)

Ok, ich werde versuchen gegen 11.30 da zu sein. Bis dann. Everstyle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rampe (31. Dezember 2008)

Hugo Bossi schrieb:


> Alternativ können wir auch um 13:00 bis ca. 16:30 fahren. Das wäre Frank lieber. Ich bin da prinzipiell flexibel. Die spätere Zeit hätte aber den Vorteil, dass man vormittags nochmal was einkaufen kann. Treffpunkt wäre in jedem Fall auf dem Parkplatz vom Brügelmann in Sulzbach. Die Strecke wäre Sulzbach->Kelkheim Schwimmbad->Gundelhard->Meisterturm->Kohausentempel->Gundelhardt->Staufen->Lorsbach->Gundelhardt->Kelkheim Schwimmbad->Sulzbach.



Muss mich Morgen leider ausklincken, werde stattdessen Brot und Böller einkaufen und mich mental auf das neue Krisenjahr vorbereiten.


----------



## theobviousfaker (31. Dezember 2008)

Super, dann bis morgen!

edit: ah ich hab mich jetzt mit everstyle verabredet, nur damits zu keinen verwechslungen kommt!


----------



## saharadesertfox (31. Dezember 2008)

Rampe schrieb:


> Muss mich Morgen leider ausklincken, werde stattdessen Brot und Böller einkaufen und mich mental auf das neue Krisenjahr vorbereiten.



Irgendwann muss ich dich im WiPo mal überholen



theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Super, dann bis morgen!
> 
> edit: ah ich hab mich jetzt mit everstyle verabredet, nur damits zu keinen verwechslungen kommt!



Vielleicht kreuzen wir uns doch auf unseren Sternfahrten.


----------



## saharadesertfox (31. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute,

wir haben zwar einige Biker getroffen aber leider nicht everstyle und theobviousfaker. Wir waren heute mal wieder ein wenig experimentell unterwegs und haben uns nur 2 mal im Gebüsch verirrt. Ziel war der Holzberg mit der Marienkapelle bei Kransberg. Das waren 62 Kilometer mit fast 1162 Höhenmeter.


----------



## theobviousfaker (31. Dezember 2008)

Am Fuchstanz hatte Everstyle gedacht saharas Rad entdeckt zu haben. Da ham wir dann erstmal Ausschau gehalten aber plötzlich nahm sich ein alter Knacker das Rad  (nix gegen alte Menschen aber selbst ich habe sahara jünger eingeschätzt ).
War aber ne sehr schöne Runde mit Everstyle. Geile Trails rauf und runter, auf dem gefrorenen Boden konnte mans richtig krachen lassen! Danke fürs führen


----------



## Everstyle (31. Dezember 2008)

Nun, ein Mitsubishi Motors Bike ist auch ziemlich selten, also dachte ich das wäre sdf. 

Die Runde fand ich auch angenehm, insbesondere weil die Wege gefroren waren und dadurch die Bodenhaftung ganz gut war. Für den Hometrail haben wir knapp 9 Minuten gebraucht, das war schon gut. Und der Weg vom Parkplatz an der Hohemark, der an der Bank losgeht und entlang von Oberursel verläuft, hat absoluten Fun-Faktor.

Nun, für mich war das jedenfalls eine sehr nette Jahresabschlußrunde für ein (aus meiner Sicht) sehr gelungenes Bikejahr 2009. Ich habe jetzt die letzte Tour von heute in meine Ciclo-DB eingetragen und ich komme nun auf (seit 01.01.2008): 4391,14Km, 84341Hm rauf, 91718 runter in 384:32:15 Std. Dabei einen Durschnittspuls von 127 (max 195) gehabt. Neben den zahlreichen Touren im Taunus war auch ein AX dabei, also auch hier ganz gut dabei. Ziel ist es jetzt dieses Niveau in 2009 mindestens halten zu können und meine Frau ein Stück mehr fit zu machen, damit ein gemeinsamer Trip in die Alpen gelingen kann.

Euch allen jedenfalls viel Glück, wobei auch immer. Auf ein neues und ebenso erfolgreiches Jahr 2009!!! 

Gruß

Everstyle

p. s. insgesamt sind es 87 Touren gewesen


----------



## saharadesertfox (2. Januar 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Nun, ein Mitsubishi Motors Bike ist auch ziemlich selten, also dachte ich das wäre sdf.



Ein Mitsubishi ist es eigentlich nicht, sondern ein umettiketiertes FAT.




Everstyle schrieb:


> Nun, für mich war das jedenfalls eine sehr nette Jahresabschlußrunde für ein (aus meiner Sicht) sehr gelungenes Bikejahr 2009. Ich habe jetzt die letzte Tour von heute in meine Ciclo-DB eingetragen und ich komme nun auf (seit 01.01.2008): 4391,14Km, 84341Hm rauf, 91718 runter in 384:32:15 Std. Dabei einen Durschnittspuls von 127 (max 195) gehabt. Neben den zahlreichen Touren im Taunus war auch ein AX dabei, also auch hier ganz gut dabei. Ziel ist es jetzt dieses Niveau in 2009 mindestens halten zu können



Das ist ein guter Grund auch mal meine Daten für 2008 zu analysieren.

Laufen:
Distanz = 1287
Zeit = 130 Stunden
Einheiten = 94

Radfahren:
Distanz = 7460 nur MTB
Zeit = 557 Stunden
Einheiten = 193


----------



## Everstyle (2. Januar 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Radfahren:
> Distanz = 7460 nur MTB
> Zeit = 557 Stunden
> Einheiten = 193



Puhhh...auch nicht schlecht. 

Aktuell bei der Kälte ist es eh egal ob die Sonne scheint oder es schneit. Also, möchte jemand morgen Radfahren? So gegen 11 Uhr, Hohemark, eine normale Runde?

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## theobviousfaker (2. Januar 2009)

Ja klingt gut, warum nicht. Was heißt normale Runde bei dir?
edit: Hoppla, stop, ich muss morgen früh ausnahmsweise arbeiten, wird also nix bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drinkandbike (2. Januar 2009)

@[email protected]

hi, normale Runde (wie normal??) könnte ich mir vorstellen. Fährst du direkt aus Frankfurt an oder erst ab Hohemark??

Grüsse kai


----------



## Everstyle (2. Januar 2009)

Hi Kai,

bei dem Wetter find ich es immer ziemlich öde auf der Straße hoch zur Hohemark zu fahren und nehme dann die U3 (ok, ich weiss, faule Sau!). Deshalb Startpunkt direkt am Parkplatz Hohemark. Als normal würde ich ein gemütliches Tempo bezeichnen (aufwärts; abwärts schon mal schneller). Die Strecken sind dabei aufwärts locker WAB bis trailig und abwärts am liebsten nur Trails, wobei für morgen habe ich noch keinen genauen Plan wo ich unterwegs sein möchte. 

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## drinkandbike (2. Januar 2009)

o.k dann um 11.00 an der Hohemark.


----------



## Everstyle (3. Januar 2009)

M0in,

gleich um 10.21 roll die U-Bahn los und ich werde um 11 da sein. 

Sonst noch wer?

Gruß

E.


----------



## saharadesertfox (3. Januar 2009)

Heute haben bikeorama und ich es streckenmäßig ein wenig krachen lassen. Heraus kamen fast 72 Kilometer und 1700 Höhenmeter in 4:00 reiner Fahrtzeit. Zweimal sind wir am Fuchstanz vorbeigekommen aber kein Everstyle getroffen. Höhepunkte waren der Wiesentrail und Rennstrasse in Reifenberg, der Trail an den drei Zacken, der Limestrail hinter Glashütten und ein neu entdeckter Trail nach Ehlhalten hinunter.


----------



## Everstyle (3. Januar 2009)

Ok, wir können leider nur 42 Km und 920Hm anbieten aber irgendwie hat es mir (zumindest) gereicht, denn ich war danach ganz schön müde. Gefahren sind wir von HM über Teil vom Japaner zum Lindenberg, dann LimesTr bis Saalburg, um anschließen zum Herzberg hoch zu fahren. Dann am Sandplacken bis Fuxi und dort zum Abschluss noch den Hometrail zu fahren. Jetzt habe ich gekocht, gegessen, gespült und es geht mir ausgesprochen gut. 

Eure Tour sieht jedenfalls sehr cool aus. Das ist jedenfalls etwas, was ich mir eigentlich schon für 2008 vorgenommen hatte, nämlich die unmittelbare Region im Norden von Feldi kennen zu lernen. Hmm...vielleicht kommt das jetzt in 2009.

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drinkandbike (3. Januar 2009)

nette Tour heute @[email protected] nochmal vielen Dank für die gute Planung und Durchführung......hervorheben möchte ich aber das ich nun einen Tinitus von deiner schleifenden Vorderradbremse habe! Viel Spass damit morgen für Dich und deine Gruppe


----------



## Everstyle (4. Januar 2009)

Tsja, die "Tinitus-Bremse" ist leider geblieben und das selbst nach meiner Reinigungsession am Bremskolben heute morgen. Mein Kumpel konnte es aber gut ertragen. 

Gefahren sind wir alles bekannte Wege, bis auf einen, nämlich den Uhland-Stein Pfad (so würd ich ihn jetzt nennen). Witzitger Weise sind wir da schon einige Male dran vorbeigefahren, als wir quasi vom Herzberg zum LimesTrail gefahren sind. Aber bekanntlich sieht man den Trail vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr  Der Weg erscheint mir ziemlich cool und bei nächster Tour werde ich sicherlich schauen, dass ich ihn komplett abfahre. Am Ende waren 48Km und 660Hm und zu guter Letzt sind wir natürlich, mit einem dritten Kollegen, den wir am Fuxi getroffen haben, den Hometrail gefahren. Next Tour ist am Samstag.

Bis dahin allen anderen gute Fahrt!

Everstyle


----------



## saharadesertfox (5. Januar 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Eure Tour sieht jedenfalls sehr cool aus. Das ist jedenfalls etwas, was ich mir eigentlich schon für 2008 vorgenommen hatte, nämlich die unmittelbare Region im Norden von Feldi kennen zu lernen. Hmm...vielleicht kommt das jetzt in 2009.



Dann beginnen wir doch gleich im neuen Jahr damit. Wer hat Lust auf ein N8Ride am Donnerstag 8.12.2008 ab HM um 18:30?

Habe ein paar neue Trails rund um den Sängelberg und Pfaffenrod ausfindig gemacht. Tourenlänge ca. 35 km. Wir fahren langsam aber möglichst ohne Pausen, um bei der Kälte nicht auszukühlen. Schnee müsste eigentlich trittfest und weniger eisig sein.


----------



## saharadesertfox (9. Januar 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Habe ein paar neue Trails rund um den Sängelberg und Pfaffenrod ausfindig gemacht. Tourenlänge ca. 35 km. Wir fahren langsam aber möglichst ohne Pausen, um bei der Kälte nicht auszukühlen. Schnee müsste eigentlich trittfest und weniger eisig sein.



"The few the proud the frozen" war mal ein Halbmarathon-Wettkampf den ich in den 80ern in den USA bei -17°C mitgemacht habe. Das fand ich schon ziemlich frostig. Gesten hat das noch ein wenig getoppt. Zumindest vom Kälteempfinden, es waren aber nur -10°C.

Tandempower und ich haben immerhin eine 42 Kilometerunde rund um Reiffenberg und Saalburg gedreht. Das kam dabei raus.


----------



## tandemPower (10. Januar 2009)

ja ne eiseskälte wars wirklich aber auch ne super tour ;-) 

schlauch vom camelback innerhalb einer stunde trotz neopren-isolation eingefroren. und die roeckl xcr handschuhe die eigentlich bis -20 grad warm halten sollen haben nach 2h auch nicht mehr gewärmt ;-((


----------



## Everstyle (10. Januar 2009)

Heute war es wirklich ein super wunderschöner Tag zum Biken. Die ganze Zeit Sonnenschein, kaum Wind und fast die ganze Zeit milde 0°. Und dann noch Wege gefahren auf denen ich quasi die erste Spuren hinterlassen habe, wenn man die Fuchsspuren vernachlässigt. Wobei...Moment...SDF warst du das vielleicht???  

Nach der obligatorischen Pause am Fuxi, ebenso obligatorisch meinen Hometrail genommen. Hier noch ein bissi viel Glück gehabt, denn irgendwie habe ich es geschafft vom Bike zu kommen, nachdem mein Hinterrad im Gefälle einfach 90° weggerutscht ist und ich zur Seite hinfallen drohte, ohne dass das alles passiert ist. Puhh... Am Ende waren es knapp 900Hm und 38Km geworden. 

Allen anderen eine rutschfreie Fahrt!!!

Everstyle

p. s. TP wenn du diese Handschuhe meinst http://www.globetrotter.de/jpg_prod_xl/r/rc_4785501b.jpg dann kann ich dir nur zustimmen, denn ich habe sie auch und bei mir ist eigentlich auch so um die -5° Schluss (allerdings habe ich sehr kälteempfindliche Hände)


----------



## matschkopp (12. Januar 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> p. s. TP wenn du diese Handschuhe meinst http://www.globetrotter.de/jpg_prod_xl/r/rc_4785501b.jpg dann kann ich dir nur zustimmen, denn ich habe sie auch und bei mir ist eigentlich auch so um die -5° Schluss (allerdings habe ich sehr kälteempfindliche Hände)



Die kenne ich .... und die taugen nix! Bei dem Wetter nehm ich einfach die Backhandschuhe - das ist schön warm 

Wo ward Ihr denn am Samstag - GC war ziemlich wenig los (es gab ganze zwei Gruppen).

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## saharadesertfox (12. Januar 2009)

matschkopp schrieb:


> Die kenne ich .... und die taugen nix! Bei dem Wetter nehm ich einfach die Backhandschuhe - das ist schön warm



Testweise hatte ich mir übergrosse Handwerkerhandschuhe über meine Gore-Winterhandschuhe gezogen. Taugte aber auch nichts. Ich überlege ob ich auf Snowboardhandschuhe umsteige oder bis zum Frühjahr laufe und spinne.



matschkopp schrieb:


> Wo ward Ihr denn am Samstag - GC war ziemlich wenig los (es gab ganze zwei Gruppen).



Anke und Karsten sind/waren auf LaPalma, Stefan Skifahren und der Rest bei Marius auf der Hochzeit in Weilburg.


----------



## saharadesertfox (13. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute,

die Temperaturen steigen und es ist mal wieder Zeit mit dem N8Ride 2009 einzusteigen. Also kommenden Donnerstag um 18:30 Treffpunkt HM. War gestern Abend in Richtung Altkönig läuferisch unterwegs. Die Wege oberhalb des Viktoriatrails sind trocken, haben aber stellenweise gefährlich glatte Eisplacken. Mein Tourenvorschlag sind die klassichen Routen rund um 

SP - FB - FT - AK



​
Wer hat Lust und kommt?


----------



## waade (13. Januar 2009)

N8ride: Bin dabei.
Nur wenn es Glatteis hat, wie vom Wetterfrosch vorhergesagt, dann kneife ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rampe (13. Januar 2009)

Melde mich zurück aus dem Skiurlaub, habe mir aber eine Erkältung eingehandelt so das ich warscheinlich nicht mitkommen werde.

Gruß 
Stefan


----------



## bikeorama (14. Januar 2009)

Ich melde mich mal vorsichtig an, schließlich sollten die frühlingshaften Temperaturen genutzt werden ;-).


----------



## karsten13 (14. Januar 2009)

bikeorama schrieb:


> Ich melde mich mal vorsichtig an, schließlich sollten die frühlingshaften Temperaturen genutzt werden ;-).



Frühling 

Werde mir morgen wahrscheinlich die erste Tour nach La Palma geben, aber wie sieht's denn im Taunus aus? Da war ich in diesem Jahr noch gar net ...

Soll ich das Spike-Rad nehmen oder doch das andere? 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## fuzzball (15. Januar 2009)

Frohes neues
würde das Bike ohne Spikes; heute Mittag war es unterhalb der Fuchstanz eher matschig als eisig; oberhalb genau anders herum ging aber gut mit den breiten Walzen und wenig Luftdruck.
Nehmt ihr mich mal wieder mit? (vielleicht diesesmal wenn ihr ein niedrigeres Level fahrt)
Aber nicht beim N8ride,dass verträgt sich nicht mit meiner Nachtsehschwäche


----------



## bikeorama (15. Januar 2009)

Ich habe für heute meine Spikes aufgezogen. Für Matsch oder Eis ist das die bessere Wahl.


----------



## karsten13 (16. Januar 2009)

bikeorama schrieb:


> Ich habe für heute meine Spikes aufgezogen. Für Matsch oder Eis ist das die bessere Wahl.



das war die bessere Wahl, obwohl der sdf ohne unterwegs war.
Danke für die Tour  , war zwar etwas frisch nach dem Urlaub, aber hat richtig Spass gemacht  .

Apropos Urlaub: Die La Palma Bilder gibt's hier.

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## saharadesertfox (16. Januar 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Danke für die Tour  , war zwar etwas frisch nach dem Urlaub, aber hat richtig Spass gemacht



Nach der letzten Woche bei -12°C mit tandempower war es heute richtig warm bei -3°c. Zumindest habe ich keinmal gefroren. Schade das Rampe und waade nicht konnten. Unter den Stollen hat es heute ordentlich geknirscht und es war matschlos.

Hier die Tour von Heute:




Klick auf das Bild für Großansicht


----------



## Everstyle (16. Januar 2009)

M0in, 

ich plane morgen eine Tour und möchte diesmal auch ein paar Km mehr als sonst machen (ca. 70Km). Tempo kann ich noch nicht bestimmen, aber ich denke, es wird auf normal hinauslaufen. Strecke (in etwa): Kronberg BHf, Falkenstein, Königstein, Eichkopf, Atzelberg, zurück bis zum Roten Kreuz, Fuxi, am Feldi vorbei, Herzberg, Saalburg und zurück zur Hohemark. 

Startzeipunkt soll früh werden, d. h. um 09:27 fährt in der Taunusanlage die S4 ab. Da ich ein Gruppenticket für den Tag kaufen werde (muss noch öfters an dem Tag fahren), kann ich bis zu vier Leute kostenlos mitnehmen. Das Wetter soll mild mit evtl. leichten Schneefall werden, von daher passt es auch gut. 

Na, wer hätte Lust?

Gruß 

Everstyle


----------



## saharadesertfox (16. Januar 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> M0in,
> 
> ich plane morgen eine Tour und möchte diesmal auch ein paar Km mehr als sonst machen (ca. 70Km). Tempo kann ich noch nicht bestimmen, aber ich denke, es wird auf normal hinauslaufen. Strecke (in etwa): Kronberg BHf, Falkenstein, Königstein, Eichkopf, Atzelberg, zurück bis zum Roten Kreuz, Fuxi, am Feldi vorbei, Herzberg, Saalburg und zurück zur Hohemark.
> 
> ...



Ich komme, zumal die Wetterlage für morgen Nachmittag grauenvoll ist. Deshalb würde mir der Startpunkt HM 10:00 ganz gut passen. Hier die Verbindung.

Taunusanlage S5 9:22 umsteigen in Oberursel Bahnhof in U3 Ankunft HM 9:58 Hohemark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudy (16. Januar 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Ich komme, zumal die Wetterlage für morgen Nachmittag grauenvoll ist. Deshalb würde mir der Startpunkt HM 10:00 ganz gut passen. Hier die Verbindung.
> 
> Taunusanlage 9:22 S4 umsteigen in U3 ab Oberursel Bahnhof und 9:58 Hohemark.




Wie schaut es im Taunus aus!? Habe noch immer keine Spikes . Zeit und Lust  hätte ich...

Liebe Grüße Anke


----------



## Everstyle (16. Januar 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Taunusanlage S5 9:22 umsteigen in Oberursel Bahnhof in U3 Ankunft HM 9:58 Hohemark.



LOL! denn in den meisten Fällen fahre ich direkt vom Grüneburgweg mit der U3 hoch. Allerdings braucht die U-Bahn von hier knapp 37 Minuten. Im Gegensatz dazu braucht die S-Bahn bis Kronberg nur 22 Minuten. Das führt dazu, dass ich subjektiv das Gefühl habe, nicht einen halben Tag in der Bahn verbracht zu haben. 

Aber wenn dir Hohemark besser passt, dann ist es auch ok. 

Claudy, komm einfach mit. Spikes braucht man keine, ausser du willst auf dem Standardweg zum Feldi hoch, und das will ich aber nicht. Alles andere ist ganz normal fahrbar, nur eben mit etwas höherem Rollwiderstand.


----------



## Claudy (16. Januar 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> ...Claudy, komm einfach mit....



Dann stelle ich mir mal für morgen früh den Wecker . Allerdings fahre ich nicht mit der Bahn sondern wie immer mit dem Rädsche hoch. Freue mich über Begleitung .

Hoffentlich ist es nicht zu kalt; mir fällt es so schwer, mich an die Kälte und die graue Landschaft zu gewöhnen .

Liebe Grüße Anke

...und deshalb hab ich schnell den nächsten Urlaub in der Sonne gebucht...


----------



## Claudy (17. Januar 2009)

Nein; es geht nicht...draußen ist es so dunkel und kalt. Ich krieche wieder in mein Bett...


----------



## saharadesertfox (17. Januar 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> Nein; es geht nicht...draußen ist es so dunkel und kalt. Ich krieche wieder in mein Bett...



Recht hattest du. Es war stellenweise Sauglatt! So haben wir uns auf niederen Etagen aufgehalten und sind die Orscheler-Trails abgefahren. Immerhin so kamen fast 36km und 608hm zusammen.



​


----------



## matschkopp (18. Januar 2009)

Hallo, ich habe mir kurz entschlossen gestern morgen Nagelreifen gekauft ... und mich dann gefragt "wieso hast du idiot das nicht viel früher gemacht?" 

Fährt heute wer? Wenn ja, wann und wo und wäre das hinzustossbar?

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (18. Januar 2009)

matschkopp schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe mir kurz entschlossen gestern morgen Nagelreifen gekauft ... und mich dann gefragt "wieso hast du idiot das nicht viel früher gemacht?"



Nach dem gestrigen Tag bin ich davon auch überzeugt!



matschkopp schrieb:


> Fährt heute wer? Wenn ja, wann und wo und wäre das hinzustossbar?



Radarbild sieht nicht gut aus. So werde ich nach dem wählen wohl eher laufen gehen.


----------



## Claudy (18. Januar 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Nach dem gestrigen Tag bin ich davon auch überzeugt!



Welche kauft man (frau) denn  ...nachdem ich mich gestern schon vor der eigentlichen Tour hingelegt habe, werde ich mir diese Dinger nun auch zulegen.



saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Radarbild sieht nicht gut aus. So werde ich nach dem wählen wohl eher laufen gehen.



Man könnte dazu auch Kackwetter sagen  - Marius und ich gehen Schlittschuhlaufen .

Allen einen schönen Sonntag!

Anke


----------



## matschkopp (18. Januar 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> Welche kauft man (frau) denn



Ich habe mir den Schwalbe Ice Spiker (nicht den Pro) zugelegt .... kleines Geld und ausreichend wenn Du nicht auch krasse Kurvenschräglage fahren willst. Hat gestern gereicht, ständig auf die anderen warten zu müssen  Gibts im Netz ab 40e.


----------



## karsten13 (18. Januar 2009)

matschkopp schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den Schwalbe Ice Spiker (nicht den Pro) zugelegt



fahre den Ice Spiker pro. Kostet bei H+S 55 EUR (der normale 40). Von der Haftung her werden die sich kaum unterscheiden, der pro wiegt 695 gr, der normale 980 gr. Ist somit ne Frage, ob man für das geringere Gewicht 15 EUR mehr ausgeben mag ...


----------



## bikeorama (18. Januar 2009)

Ich fahre die normale version mit einem Gewicht von knapp 1kg. Ich gebe euch Brief und Siegel dass man das Mehrgewicht deutlich spÃ¼hrt. Lieber 15â¬ mehr ausgeben....


----------



## wartool (18. Januar 2009)

Also der Ice spiker PRO ist nicht nur leichter, sondern die "Krallen" auch haltbarer, wenn man auf Asphalt, etc langschruppt.... weil sie nicht aus normalem Metall, sonder gesinterte Wolframkarbidspitzen haben... kann Dir nur zu den PRO raten Claudy... ich hatte Dir ja schon am Telefon vor einiger Zeit was davon vorgeschwärmt


----------



## Claudy (18. Januar 2009)

Jungs; vielen Dank für eure Tipps .

Ich habe eben den Ice Spiker Pro bestellt. Gründe:

1. der normale ist bei H+S ausverkauft
2. wer will schon mehr Gewicht mit sich rumschleppen 

Nächste Frage; hat jemand von euch schon mal diese SQlab Sitzvermessung gemacht!? Falls ja, geht das auch ohne einen Besuch beim Fachhändler .

Nach 11 Tagen auf dem Model 611 ist mir klar geworden, wie :kotz: ich eigentlich auf meinen "souperdooper" Damensattel(n) sitze ...

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## Everstyle (18. Januar 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Recht hattest du. Es war stellenweise Sauglatt! So haben wir uns auf niederen Etagen aufgehalten und sind die Orscheler-Trails abgefahren. Immerhin so kamen fast 36km und 608hm zusammen.



M0in, 

die Tour gestern war extrem cool und hat wirklich fun gemacht! Hatte doch was gutes, dass die Wege so vereist waren, denn so habe ich wenigstens ziemlich viele kleine Trails in den Wäldern in der Nähe von Oberursel kennen gelernt. Vielen Dank nochmals hierfür!

@Anke

Ich persönlich würde/werde jetzt keine Spikes kaufen, ist einfach zu teuer. Hab schon mehrfach im Sommer die Dinger zum halben Preis gesehen und werde die dann kaufen. Außer du willst unbedingt jetzt fahren...

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## saharadesertfox (18. Januar 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> die Tour gestern war extrem cool und hat wirklich fun gemacht! Hatte doch was gutes, dass die Wege so vereist waren, denn so habe ich wenigstens ziemlich viele kleine Trails in den Wäldern in der Nähe von Oberursel kennen gelernt. Vielen Dank nochmals hierfür!



Danke für die Blumen, ich denke da gibt es noch viel mehr. Übrigens gefällt mir der Gedanke von Ost nach West mit Everest. Gedanklich tüftel ich schon wieder an einer Tour.



Everstyle schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde/werde jetzt keine Spikes kaufen, ist einfach zu teuer. Hab schon mehrfach im Sommer die Dinger zum halben Preis gesehen und werde die dann kaufen. Außer du willst unbedingt jetzt fahren...



Ich hadere auch schon. Ob wir dieses Jahr nochmals Glatteis sehen werden? Der warme Regen von heute hat den Schnee auf dem Feldberg vermutlich schon wieder weggespült.


----------



## matschkopp (19. Januar 2009)

Na Oli, kennste den? War gestern gut zu gebrauchen .... trotz Regen ab Höhe Hohemark alles vereist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudy (19. Januar 2009)

matschkopp schrieb:


> .... trotz Regen ab Höhe Hohemark alles vereist.



Ich mag das Wort *- Eis - *nicht mehr hören...außer es ist Sommer und irgend jemand sagt: "lass uns ein Eis essen gehn..."

Viele Grüße Anke
(...schlecht gelaunt weil es schon wieder regnet...)


----------



## matschkopp (19. Januar 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> Ich mag das Wort *- Eis - *nicht mehr hören...



Aktuelle Wettermesswerte Feldberg im Taunus -0.8 °C | 93 % r.F.

Tja, schlechte Karten ....


----------



## Everstyle (19. Januar 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> Ich mag das Wort *- Eis - *nicht mehr hören...außer es ist Sommer und irgend jemand sagt: "lass uns ein Eis essen gehn..."
> 
> Viele Grüße Anke
> (...schlecht gelaunt weil es schon wieder regnet...)



Wenn ich nicht immer mein ganzes frei verfügbares Einkommen in Fahrrad etc. ausgeben würde, dann würde ich mit Sicherheit dort hinfahren wollen. 

Gruß

E.

EIS


----------



## karsten13 (19. Januar 2009)

@Chef  : Schon Pläne für den Nightride diese Woche?

Wetter sieht bis einschl. Do. ja brauchbar aus ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## saharadesertfox (20. Januar 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> @Chef  : Schon Pläne für den Nightride diese Woche?
> 
> Wetter sieht bis einschl. Do. ja brauchbar aus ...



Ja, zwei Touren zur Auswahl.

21.1. 18:30 ab (ex) Brüggelmann Richtung Hochheim, Kelkheim, Lorsbachtal
gemeldet hat sich bereits bikeorama

22.1. 18:30 ab HM Tourenvorschlag Richtung Saalburg, Biemerberg und Langhals.
gemeldet hat sich Rampe

Wir sollten uns nicht zu hoch wagen, der Boden ist noch gefroren und bildet mit den draufliegenden Schnee eine schöne dichte glatte Eismasse!


----------



## saharadesertfox (20. Januar 2009)

matschkopp schrieb:


> Na Oli, kennste den? War gestern gut zu gebrauchen .... trotz Regen ab Höhe Hohemark alles vereist.



S U P E R !!! So etwas ähnliches hatte ich mal für Crossrennen in den '80ern von Nike, aber nie wieder gesehen. Werde ich mir mal gleich zulegen.


----------



## karsten13 (20. Januar 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Ja, zwei Touren zur Auswahl.
> 
> 21.1. 18:30 ab (ex) Brüggelmann Richtung Hochheim, Kelkheim, Lorsbachtal
> gemeldet hat sich bereits bikeorama
> ...



also Donnerstag wäre ich dabei (evtl. ginge Mittwoch zusätzlich auch noch), Höhe ist mir egal --> Spikes 

Stimmt es eigentlich, dass Bergaufheizer sich ein Bein gebrochen hat? 
Steht so in seinen WP-Einträgen, weiss jemand mehr?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## saharadesertfox (20. Januar 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Stimmt es eigentlich, dass Bergaufheizer sich ein Bein gebrochen hat?  Steht so in seinen WP-Einträgen, weiss jemand mehr?



Nee. Passt irgendwie nicht zu dem Kraftraining am nächsten Tag? Am Samstag bin ich auch bei dem Glatteis gestürzt.

P.S.: Kommst du mit nach SLO? Claudy ist auch dabei. bikeorama will die Hütte buchen.


----------



## saharadesertfox (20. Januar 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Stimmt es eigentlich, dass Bergaufheizer sich ein Bein gebrochen hat?
> Steht so in seinen WP-Einträgen, weiss jemand mehr?



Leider ja, das stimmt. Komplizierter Knöchelbruch. Grund: Glatteis auf dem Weg zur HM. Der arme Kerl wird jetzt von hugo_bossi gepflegt und am Freitag operiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (21. Januar 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Leider ja, das stimmt. Komplizierter Knöchelbruch. Grund: Glatteis auf dem Weg zur HM. Der arme Kerl wird jetzt von hugo_bossi gepflegt und am Freitag operiert.



Schei$$e 
Dann mal Gute Besserung @Frank!


----------



## Rampe (21. Januar 2009)

Auch von mir gute Besserung an Frank!
Apropo Glatteis, ich war gestern unterhalb der Saalburg unterwegs und musste feststellen das der Boden überall noch gefroren ist, und da wo vor dem Tauwetter festes Eis war ist es auch jetzt noch spiegelglatt, auch auf Nebenwegen.
Ich werde am Donnerstag auf jeden Fall die Fakirgummis überziehen, schon um zu Verhüten das im Kopfkino Splatterfilme laufen.

Dann bis Morgen Freunde der Nacht.


----------



## waade (21. Januar 2009)

Bin morgen mit Spikes dabei.

@Frank - gute Besserung


----------



## saharadesertfox (21. Januar 2009)

So, das war eine doch ziemlich grosse Runde, die bikeorama, Karsten13 und ich gefahren sind. Zwei neue Trails abgefahren. Einen mir bislang unbekannten Trail versuchten wir vom Kocherfels herunter zu fahren und wunderten uns über erbämlichen Benzingestank und umgestürzten Bäumen bzw. abgeknickten Ästen. Dann sahen wir plötzlich im Wald ein Flugzeugwrack.





Spikes sind morgen dringendst geraten. Das war mal wieder ein herumgerutsche!


----------



## karsten13 (22. Januar 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> So, das war eine doch ziemlich grosse Runde, die bikeorama, Karsten13 und ich gefahren sind.



war ne schöne Runde, danke sdf  ... und sie kam mir ziemlich zügig vor 



saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Spikes sind morgen dringendst geraten. Das war mal wieder ein herumgerutsche!



also ich bin net gerutscht  , hatte aber immer Angst, dass sich einer von euch vor mir lang legt  

Ob ich heute dabei bin, entscheide ich spontan ...

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## matschkopp (22. Januar 2009)

war mit dem CC unterwegs, ab halber höhe zur saalburg weiterhin an vielen stellen glatt, mittlerweile dickes Eis, nicht mal begehbar. SPIKES sind weiterhin angesagt! Gruss Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (22. Januar 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> ....Dann sahen wir plötzlich im Wald ein Flugzeugwrack...



Krasse Story! Was das für ein Krach das gemacht haben muss. Stelle mir gerade vor, ich wäre zu dem Zeitpunkt mit dem Rad da unterwegs gewesen...Irre!


----------



## karsten13 (23. Januar 2009)

Noch kurz zur gestrigen Runde. Gefahren sind Rampe, waade und ich, der sdf ist gelaufen  , und war bergauf deutlich schneller! 
Strecke war grob HM - Sandplacken - Obereifenberg - Sandplacken - Japaner - HM.

Die Auffahrt war teilweise bitter, weil der verharschte Schnee doch arg bremste. "Oben" fing es noch kräftig an zu schneien  , doch die Abfahrt war richtig geil  .

Dann bis morgen bei go-crazy ...



saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Spikes sind morgen dringendst geraten.



... und das gilt immer noch ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## karsten13 (24. Januar 2009)

Biete für morgen folgende Tour:

Abfahrt 12:30 Hohemark. Da ich wenig Lust verspüre, unten im Schlamm zu wühlen, geht es in die höheren Lagen (Fuchsi, Sandplacken, evtl. auch Feldberg), deshalb bitte Spikes mitbringen.

Rückkehr Hohemark spätestens 16:30.

Wer mit will, ist pünktlich da, bisher fährt Claudy mit.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Everstyle (25. Januar 2009)

Wollen ja, können nein und dürfen schon mal überhaupt nicht! 

Hab heute eine schöne Bike-Shop-Runde gedreht. In FFm gestartet, bin ich zum Hibike nach Kronberg gefahren, um dort meinen neuen Herzfrequenzmesser abzuholen. Dabei noch schnell einen Nobby Nick für meine Frau für 25Eur mitgenommen. Von dort aus bin ich nach Oberursel, um bei City-Bike-Fun meine letzte Woche gekaufen Roeckl Handschuhe umzutauschen bzw. zurück zu geben, da die Handballenpolster defekt waren (leider zu spät gesehen). Ging auch alles problemlos über die Bühne. Im Anschluß daran bin ich dann nach Bad Homburg zum Denfeld, da mir bei der letzten Tour mit SDF vor lauter Kälte die Remote Control am Lenker für meinen Nude Shock Dämpfer abgebrochen ist. Die Ersatzteile auf Garantie erhalten, Arbeitszeit musste ich aber leider selber bezahlen. Hier dann noch schnell einen Dämpferpumpe von Wrench (endlich), sowie nun mit einen richtigen Polster die von mir gewünschen Roeckl Handschuhe gekauft. Dann habe ich mich aber auch auf den Weg nach Hause gemacht. Am Ende waren es knapp 50Km und ein 21er Schnitt (war aber auch fast nur Asphalt).

Euch dann viel Spaß mit Spikes!!!

Gruß

Everest


----------



## Claudy (25. Januar 2009)

Mädels; 

ich  meine neuen Spikes . Das war heute ein sehr schöner Tag im Taunus. (... nur einmal wars doof ...)

Liebe Grüße Anke


----------



## karsten13 (25. Januar 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> (... nur einmal wars doof ...)



O-Ton: "Fahr weiter, sonst schlacht ich dich ab!"

... und ich hatte keine Ohropax dabei ...


----------



## Claudy (25. Januar 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> O-Ton: "Fahr weiter, sonst schlacht ich dich ab!"
> 
> ... und ich hatte keine Ohropax dabei ...



Kleine und kurze Erklärung von mir :

Der Karsten hat mich den S.K. = Rampe Trail  runter gescheucht. Nein; den will ich nicht fahren . Der Schnee war überall (Schuhe, Socken, Cleats). Unten angekommen gab es noch mehr Schnee. Mühsam haben wir uns den Berg hochgequält ... irgendwie war der K. da besser als ich. Wer mich kennt, weiß wie wütend ich deshalb war! 

Ansonsten hatten wir eine sehr sehr schöne, harmonische und  Ausfahrt.  (... Kann man auch an den vielen netten Bildchen erkennen ...) 

Am Feldberg haben wir einen Besucher aus Athen getroffen. Der war so fasziniert und hat uns sogar gefilmt. Die Trails waren alle super schön zu fahren und als Belohnung es gab 19 (!) Wipo Punkte. 

Jetzt bin ich müd, meine Beine tun ein bisschen aber ich bin sehr entspannt und gut gelaunt  ... 

Nacht ihr Lieben!

Eure liebe Anke


----------



## saharadesertfox (26. Januar 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> Kleine und kurze Erklärung von mir :
> 
> Der Karsten hat mich den S.K. = Rampe Trail  runter gescheucht.



Leider hat es bei mir nicht geklappt. 12 Uhr ist für die familiären Verpflichtungen doch zu spät. So habe ich mich dann noch bei den letzten Sonnenstrahlen des Tages läuferisch an diesen Weg gemacht. Jetzt denke ich mir noch Gemeinheiten aus, diesen Rundwanderweg in eine MTB-Route umzufunktionieren. Ich muss jedoch zugeben, für ein N8Ride wäre mir diese Runde zu heftig.

Wo ist dieser S.K. = Rampe Trail??? Ich bin immer auf der Suche nach Wegesnamen


----------



## saharadesertfox (26. Januar 2009)

Am Donnerstag bis Freitag bin ich mit einem meiner Arbeitskollegen auf einer extended MTB-Tour von Mainz nach Oberhof (224km), zu einem Chacka Chacka Seminar. Der Seminarleiter ist Kai Röckert (ein Thriathlet) und soll uns Motivation aus der Sicht eines Thriathleten näher bringen. Deshalb fällt - nur für mich - N8Ride am Donnerstag aus. Wer übernimmt das Guiding am Donnerstag 18:30 ab HM?


----------



## saharadesertfox (26. Januar 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Wo ist dieser S.K. = Rampe Trail??? Ich bin immer auf der Suche nach Wegesnamen



Ich habe geschummelt und im Eisbären-Forum gespickt. Inzwischen weiß ich wo der ist?!? Das Bild verrät es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (26. Januar 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Wer übernimmt das Guiding am Donnerstag 18:30 ab HM?



wäre dabei, aber guiden nur wenn ich muss ...



saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Ich habe geschummelt und im Eisbären-Forum gespickt.







saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Inzwischen weiß ich wo der ist?!? Das Bild verrät es.



ja, immer den Fußspuren nach  . Wie hast Du diesen Trail getauft?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## saharadesertfox (27. Januar 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ja, immer den Fußspuren nach  . Wie hast Du diesen Trail getauft?



Der Pfad liegt direkt zwischen dem Hans-Stephan-Stein und über dem Hollerkopf. Wir können den Pfad noch einen Namen geben. Mein Vorschlag ist Hans-Stephan-Stein-Pfad. Ist ja schließlich ruppig und der ursprüngliche Entdecker & Trailcleaner hat einen identischen Namen.


----------



## bikeorama (27. Januar 2009)

Also ich wäre am Donnerstag auch dabei. Habe aber keine Lust auf Matsch! Wie wärs wenn wir oberhalb der Matschgrenze fahren. 
Mein Vorschlag:
Erst Richtung Fuchstanz, Glaskopf, Hühnerberg, Oberreifenberg, Feldberg dann ab nachhaus.


----------



## Rampe (27. Januar 2009)

Schließe mich Donnerstag an, Matschvermeidung find ich auch gut.

Zur Trailbennung: Ich habe das Ding nicht endeckt, sondern nur geputzt und der Bikenden Menscheit zurückgegeben. Hallejulia!


----------



## waade (27. Januar 2009)

Ich bin am Donnerstag mit meinen 742 Spikes dabei.


----------



## Stump1967 (27. Januar 2009)

Hi,
versuche auch am Donnerstag dabei zu sein. Wie wird das Tempo werden, da meine erste Tour dieses Jahr hoffe ich nicht zu hoch. Ohne Federgabel aber mit Spikes fahrbar?
Gruß,
Jens


----------



## karsten13 (27. Januar 2009)

Rampe schrieb:


> Matschvermeidung find ich auch gut.







Rampe schrieb:


> Zur Trailbennung: Ich habe das Ding nicht endeckt, sondern nur geputzt und der Bikenden Menscheit zurückgegeben.



könntest nochmal nachwischen 



waade schrieb:


> Ich bin am Donnerstag mit meinen 742 Spikes dabei.



2x 361 = ???  Wo hast Du die übrigen Spikes verbaut? 



Stump1967 schrieb:


> Wie wird das Tempo werden, da meine erste Tour dieses Jahr hoffe ich nicht zu hoch.



wenn ich das nur immer vorher wüsste 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## saharadesertfox (28. Januar 2009)

Rampe schrieb:


> Zur Trailbennung: Ich habe das Ding nicht endeckt, sondern nur geputzt und der Bikenden Menscheit zurückgegeben. Hallejulia!




Hallejulia!

Der Weg ha jetzt einen Namen. Wer interveniert, kann es umbennennen.

Hans-Stephan-Pfad 

führt ab sofort vom Limes-Erlebnis-Pfad hintunter bis zum Rosskopf-Weg nach Obernhain.



Hallejulia!​


----------



## Everstyle (28. Januar 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hallejulia!
> 
> Hallejulia!​



Sag mal SDF, der TNL-Thread entpuppt sich doch jetzt nicht als religiöse Gemeinschaft oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (28. Januar 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Sag mal SDF, der TNL-Thread entpuppt sich doch jetzt nicht als religiöse Gemeinschaft oder?



 Ooooh Gott, nein. Amen


----------



## wartool (28. Januar 2009)

sacht mal.. geht es bei Eurer Namensgebung zufällig um die Felsenformation, auf der ich in meiner Galerie mein bike fotografiert habe?


----------



## hottube (28. Januar 2009)

wenn ich das richtig sehe ist Dein Foto weiter NO an dem Weg entstanden Eingezeichnet als graue Wand an dem Limeserlebnisweg (einmal weiter scrollen)


----------



## saharadesertfox (28. Januar 2009)

wartool schrieb:


> sacht mal.. geht es bei Eurer Namensgebung zufällig um die Felsenformation, auf der ich in meiner Galerie mein bike fotografiert habe?



Wenn du das Bild meinst, dann ist das vermutlich der Weißestein. Nördlich davon führt der _neu _benannte Hans-Stephan-Pfad.


----------



## wartool (29. Januar 2009)

ok... wenn ihr da mal wieder langeinert wollt würde ich gerne mal dabei sein


----------



## Everstyle (29. Januar 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Ooooh Gott, nein. Amen



Gut, sonst hätte ich noch Angst, dass die ganzen Touren sich als eine geheime Stätte der Anwerbung für die Mädels/Jungs hier unten halten....

http://www.radfahrerkirche.de/index2.html
_
[was nicht alles für Sachen gibt...tststssts...]_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (29. Januar 2009)

Hidiho, ich wollte mal nachfragen ab welcher Höhe denn im Taunus noch Eiszeit herrscht? Da ich morgen unverhofft frei hab, wollte ich mal wieder in den Taunus (da wohl sonst keiner frei hat wahrscheinlich allein?). Kann man Fuchstanz, Herzberg schon eisfrei fahren?


----------



## wartool (29. Januar 2009)

NEIN! kurz vor der Saalburg fängt das Eis an...


----------



## theobviousfaker (29. Januar 2009)

Ui...  Danke für die Info!


----------



## karsten13 (30. Januar 2009)

Moin,

sehr schöne Tour heute  , auch ohne den Chef  .
Danke an bikeorama für's Guiden. Winterlicher Feldberg bei Nacht - das hat schon was (auch wenn's da ganz schön frisch  war).

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## bikeorama (30. Januar 2009)

Ja das war gestern wirklich eisig. Ich bin gespannt ob mein Freilauf in der Zwischenzeit aufgetaut ist. 

Morgen werde ich es bis um 2 nicht schaffen, deshalb werde ich dann um kurz vor 3 eine Runde drehen, natürlich wieder mit Spikes! Hab ich schon gesagt, dass ich voll auf Spikes stehe .


----------



## bikeorama (31. Januar 2009)

Morgen soll das Wetter ja wieder gut werden. Fährt von euch jemand?


----------



## karsten13 (31. Januar 2009)

bikeorama schrieb:


> Morgen soll das Wetter ja wieder gut werden. Fährt von euch jemand?



hab mit Claudy mal 12:30 Hohemark ausgemacht, ist aber noch nicht sicher ob sie mitfährt, ich fahr aber auf jeden Fall  . 
Passt Dir das?

Tempo sollte aber so sein, dass Claudy noch reden kann   .

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## bikeorama (31. Januar 2009)

Ja klar doch, sonst wirds ja langweilig. Ich sag mal vorsichtig zu, denn morgen früh muss ich zunächst noch am Hinterad eine neue Speiche einsetzen.


----------



## karsten13 (31. Januar 2009)

bikeorama schrieb:


> Ja klar doch, sonst wirds ja langweilig. Ich sag mal vorsichtig zu, denn morgen früh muss ich zunächst noch am Hinterad eine neue Speiche einsetzen.



also ich bin 11:10 auf der Flößerbrücke, es geht dann über Ginnheim zur Hohemark. Sag einfach vorher noch Bescheid, damit ich nicht warten muss.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Claudy (1. Februar 2009)

Moin Mädels,

hier schneit es  ... warmes Jäckchen nicht vergessen . Kaffee  . Bis denne! Anke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (1. Februar 2009)

kurz zur heutigen Tour:

Kaffee gab's keinen 
neben Claudy und bikeorama war auch wartool dabei 
an der HM war ein Poller im Weg 
der HiBike-Rainer wurde von Claudy aufgeklärt, dass es Spikes bei HiBike gibt 
am Marmorstein hab ich mal die Bodenbeschaffenheit geprüft 
wartool kennt jetzt den "Hans-Stephan-Pfad"
Am Feldberg ging's die Skipiste runter 
nach Oberreifenberg ging's für Claudy ins Jammertal 
die Treppe in Orschel bescherte bikeorama noch nen Durchschlag

aber schön war's  , nur gegen Ende doch was frisch  .

Ein paar Bilder gibt's hier.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## wartool (1. Februar 2009)

war ne lustige runde mit Euch..thx.. den Trail werde ich nun immer in meine Feierabendrunde einbauen - der kleine Uphill vom Limestrail aus ist es wert


----------



## Claudy (1. Februar 2009)

Hier die Tour aus der Sicht eines  :

    * nur wer Kaffe bestellt, bekommt auch einen serviert 
    * wartool hat ein "nettes" Rädsche und das wollte ich unbedingt  probieren -  Dank Chris     und hoffentlich bis bald 
    * der Poller war gestern noch nicht da 
    * da eiert der Futzi von Hibike ohne Spikes durch den vereisten Taunus ... das geht gar nicht  
    * grundsätzlich macht der K13 das sehr sehr gut (manchmal bin ich da richtig neidisch drauf ...) 
    * hab ich jemals erwähnt, dass ich den Trail nicht mag  
    * Skipiste fahren ist    
    * der Mann mit den Stulpen hat mich platt gefahren   ... ob der nen Motor darin versteckt hat  
    * der Pfarrer hat die Treppe mit Reißzwecken ausgelegt 

Zu Hause angekommen, hatte ich einen Bärenhunger, der PizzaMann hat seinen Dienst verweigert  und deshalb musste ich in das Restaurant gegenüber gehen (... nein; das mag ich eigentlich nicht weil es da immer so komisch riecht). 

Morgen hab ich frei  - eben gabs ein Muskel Vital Bad; gut gegen übele Überraschungen am nächsten Tag .

Euch allen noch einen wunderschönen Sonntag Abend und bis bald!

Liebe Grüße von der Die "Jammer-Mecker-Moser" Anke
(die heute Nacht sehr sehr gut schlafen wird)


----------



## karsten13 (1. Februar 2009)

in Abwesenheit des Chefs (wo steckt der eigentlich  ) versuch ich mal nen ähnlichen Service zu bieten - hier noch der Track von heute:


----------



## saharadesertfox (2. Februar 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> in Abwesenheit des Chefs (wo steckt der eigentlich  )



Hier 

bin wieder von meinem Mega-Bike-Wochenende zurück. Keine Alkopops dafür 79 WiPoPs (WinterPokalPunkte). Erstaunlich damit sind wir inzwischen auf Platz 24 gekommen.  Mainz - Karben -  Bonifatiusroute - Glauburg - Vulkanroute  Vogelsberg - Fuldaer Land - Fulda - Rhön - Tann - Thüringer Wald - Oberhof und dann von Pohlheim - Limes-West - Butzbach - Usingen - Rotes-Kreuz - Kelkheim - Hofheim - Mainz. Das waren insgesamt 350 Kilometer, 5000 Höhenmeter und über 20 Stunden reine Fahrtzeit. Damit bin ich platt genug um mal wieder ein N8Ride anzukündigen. Diesmal Mittwoch um 18:30 ab HM. Für Donnerstag ist Regen angekündigt.

Hier die Wettervorhersage von Wetterfrosch Frank. Spikes sind für Mittwoch weiterhin erforderlich.



			
				Wetterfrosch Frank schrieb:
			
		

> nach der vielen Sonne letzte Woche, sind die Aussichten diese Woche ungefähr so trübe wie die der Eintracht auf einen einstelligen Tabellenplatz :-(
> 
> Das schöne Hoch hat sich langsam nach Nordosten abgesetzt und die bösen Tiefs aus Frankreich und Italien versuchen uns nun ein wenig die gute Laue zu verderben. Das Tief im Süden ist dabei nicht ganz so massgebend, da der Wind derzeit noch aus Ost weht und erst im Verlauf der Woche auf Süd dreht.
> 
> ...


----------



## saharadesertfox (3. Februar 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> ... mal wieder ein N8Ride anzukündigen. Diesmal Mittwoch um 18:30 ab HM. Für Donnerstag ist Regen angekündigt.



Es sieht wohl so aus, als ob der für Donnerstag angekündigte Regen auf morgen vormogelt. Deshalb N8Ride doch am Donnerstag 18:30.




> In der Nacht zum Donnerstag fällt im Westen und im Norden etwas Regen. Im Süden und Osten ist der Himmel meist klar. Es sind Tiefsttemperaturen zwischen +2 Grad am Rhein und -4 Grad im Südosten zu erwarten.


----------



## Rampe (3. Februar 2009)

Melde mich unversehrt vom Skiurlaub zurück, geiles Wetter gehabt, ordentlich im Gelände rumgegurkt.
Donnerstag bin ich dabei, Mittwoch wäre eh nicht gegangen.

Grüße 
Stefan


----------



## Everstyle (4. Februar 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hier
> 
> bin wieder von meinem Mega-Bike-Wochenende zurück. Keine Alkopops dafür 79 WiPoPs (WinterPokalPunkte). Erstaunlich damit sind wir inzwischen auf Platz 24 gekommen.  Mainz - Karben -  Bonifatiusroute - Glauburg - Vulkanroute  Vogelsberg - Fuldaer Land - Fulda - Rhön - Tann - Thüringer Wald - Oberhof und dann von Pohlheim - Limes-West - Butzbach - Usingen - Rotes-Kreuz - Kelkheim - Hofheim - Mainz. Das waren insgesamt 350 Kilometer, 5000 Höhenmeter und über 20 Stunden reine Fahrtzeit.



Wie war jetzt eigentlich das Motivationsseminar? und, wie war die Reaktion der Teilnehmer auf die Anreisefahrzeuge euerseits?

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## saharadesertfox (4. Februar 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Wie war jetzt eigentlich das Motivationsseminar? und, wie war die Reaktion der Teilnehmer auf die Anreisefahrzeuge euerseits?



Mit Erstaunen! ... und als Belohnung gab es ein signiertes Shirt von Olympia- und Weltmeistern des Wintersports. 

Hier ein Ausführlicher Bericht meines Mitfahrkollegen Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (4. Februar 2009)

Rampe schrieb:


> Melde mich unversehrt vom Skiurlaub zurück, geiles Wetter gehabt, ordentlich im Gelände rumgegurkt.





und auch mal die 39 gefahren?



Rampe schrieb:


> Donnerstag bin ich dabei



ich auch 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Rampe (4. Februar 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> und auch mal die 39 gefahren?
> 
> 
> 
> Nein, den anderen Flachschippen taten die Knie weh, dafür das Stierloch von oben angefahren, war auch nett.


----------



## Everstyle (5. Februar 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Mit Erstaunen! ... und als Belohnung gab es ein signiertes Shirt von Olympia- und Weltmeistern des Wintersports.
> 
> Hier ein Ausführlicher Bericht meines Mitfahrkollegen Mark



Trikot als Geschenk ist naütrlich schon witzig. Und wenn ich den Bericht richtig verstanden haben, dann klang das für mich, wie ein Abenteuerwochenende mit viel Action und Spaß. Coole Sache


----------



## waade (5. Februar 2009)

ich bin heute beim N8ride mit 718 Spikes dabei.


----------



## saharadesertfox (5. Februar 2009)

Ich komme mit 240 Spikes vorne und 120 hinten sowie 18 KG unterm hintern. Es sind 7°C. Könnten eigentlich in kurzer Hose und Hemd fahren.


----------



## karsten13 (6. Februar 2009)

Die Tour heute ging Richtung Rodeo  . Das Rad wollte überall hin, aber nicht die Spur halten 

Waade hat alles gegeben, kam aber bei weitem nicht ans Jammerniveau von Claudy ran 

Auf dem Feldi hat's zwar richtig gezogen, aber am kältesten war's bei der Rückfahrt vor Ffm 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matschkopp (6. Februar 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Die Tour heute ging Richtung Rodeo  . Das Rad wollte überall hin, aber nicht die Spur halten
> Gruss,
> Karsten.




Also gefrorener Boden? Ists denn noch immer glatt da oben?

Gruss
SG


----------



## saharadesertfox (6. Februar 2009)

matschkopp schrieb:


> Also gefrorener Boden? Ists denn noch immer glatt da oben?



Ja, sehr glatt!!! Nordlich des FB haben die Eisplacken sogar einen dünnen Wasserfilm, da droht selbst mit Spikes Aquaplaning. Stattdessen empfehle ich dir ein wenig NorthSchore Trail. Waade wollte es gestern ausprobieren. Hat sich dann doch nicht getraut.

Hier ein Bildchen:


----------



## Claudy (6. Februar 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ...Waade hat alles gegeben, kam aber bei weitem nicht ans Jammerniveau von Claudy ran


   Würde der Herr ein wenig mehr ins Detail gehen .

( ... sonst versteht die blonde Claudy das nicht ... )


----------



## karsten13 (6. Februar 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> Würde der Herr ein wenig mehr ins Detail gehen .
> 
> ( ... sonst versteht die blonde Claudy das nicht ... )



nö, ich begeb mich doch hier nicht auf's Glatteis  

Bis denne, bin jetzt erstmal Skifahren


----------



## saharadesertfox (7. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,

hier noch in Ergänzung der Track von Gestern. Viele Kilometer waren es nicht (so um die 20km). Dafür meldete waade sogar einen Aufguss nach einer Bergabfahrt für das Rodeo-Reiten an. So geschwitzt hat der Kerl!

Übrigens wer erkennt den Northschore auf der Karte? Hier ein Hinweis: Es ist der zweite Haken auf dem Weg zwischen Sandplacken und Hohemark.

Klick für Bild


​
P.S.: Wie findet Ihre diese Kartendarstellung von OSM? Hochtaunuswanderkarte von OSM


----------



## Budpinto (8. Februar 2009)

War gestern ein scheiß Wetter. Wo wart ihr? Wir sind gestern ohne Spikes über die Eisplatten gedriftet. 
Gruß Denis


----------



## Claudy (8. Februar 2009)

Budpinto schrieb:


> War gestern ein scheiß Wetter. Wo wart ihr? Wir sind gestern ohne Spikes über die Eisplatten gedriftet.
> Gruß Denis



Herr Finch Hatton, 

herzlich willkommen im MTB Forum  . 

Mir wars gestern zu nass außerdem war ich müd  ( ... Karibik Party am Freitag ).

Liebe Grüße an alle und einen schönen Sonntag. 

Anke


----------



## Rampe (8. Februar 2009)

Ich habe Gestern auch lieber verzichtet, schwing mich jetzt noch mal aufs Rad, wenn jemand lust hat, schnell melden!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## saharadesertfox (9. Februar 2009)

Budpinto schrieb:


> Wir sind gestern ohne Spikes über die Eisplatten gedriftet.



Wenn schon bei schlechtem Wetter, dann muss auch der Anspruch hoch sein.

Dafür habe ich gestern rund um den Hausberg 17 Wanderer gescheucht. So langsam gefällt mir die Gegend. Vielen Single Trails und ein knackiger Downhill. Wird Zeit bei gutem Wetter mal eine Tour zu planen.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Februar 2009)

Wer wird den Wanderer scheuchen , bei Spaziergängern jedoch mache ich mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeorama (9. Februar 2009)

@sdf
Die Darstellung der OSM-Wanderkarte gefällt mir sehr gut. Besonders die Schattierungen kommen sehr gut rüber. Weißt du woher die Schattierungen stammen? Das wäre toll wenn man die OSM Karten so auch in Mapsource verwenden könnte.

@Rampe
Dein Posting kam etwas spät. Da haben wir uns grade verpasst. Ich bin um 12 Uhr zu einer großen Runde aufgebrochen. Ich bin zunächst nach Höchst dann über Atzelberg, Glashütten, Pferdskopf, Ansbach, Saalburg und zurück nach ffm gefahren.

@Budpinto
Ich hatte am Samstag keine Zeit. Aber selbst wenn ich Zeit gehabt hätte wäre bei dem Wetter nicht viel gegangen. Respekt, dass ihr da trotzdem unterwegs wart und dann auch noch ohne Spikes auf dem Eis.


----------



## saharadesertfox (9. Februar 2009)

bikeorama schrieb:


> @sdf
> Die Darstellung der OSM-Wanderkarte gefällt mir sehr gut. Besonders die Schattierungen kommen sehr gut rüber. Weißt du woher die Schattierungen stammen? Das wäre toll wenn man die OSM Karten so auch in Mapsource verwenden könnte.



Alles in Arbeit. Die Anleitungen sind mir noch zu technisch. In ein paar Wochen ist das ganze soweit. Die Garmin-Karte habe ich für die gestrige Wanderung rund um den Hausberg ausgetestet und bin sehr zufrieden. Vor allem, je profilierter das Gelände desto besser die Darstellung auf dem Edge 705.

Selbst die Wanderwegszeichen werden inzwischen grafisch Dargestellt!!! Endlich ein weiteres Betätigungsfeld für mich. Hier zum Download und direktem Aufspielen auf das Gerät.

http://opentiles.com/nop/gmapsupp.zip


----------



## Everstyle (9. Februar 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> ...Dafür habe ich gestern rund um den Hausberg 17 Wanderer gescheucht. So langsam gefällt mir die Gegend. Vielen Single Trails und ein knackiger Downhill. Wird Zeit bei gutem Wetter mal eine Tour zu planen...



M0in, 

wenn du nichts dagegen hast, dann wäre ich super gerne bei einer (normalen) Hausbergtour dabei, denn für mich ist das noch ein Land der unentdeckten Möglichkeiten und im Hinblick auf mein Vorhaben im Sommer wäre es echt gut, wenn ich ein paar coole Tracks in meinem "Brain-Navi" hätte... Zeitpunkt für die Tour: evtl. Ende Februar, 27.-28.02? 

Gruß

Everest


----------



## Claudy (9. Februar 2009)

ihr Lieben,

künftig werde ich an einem Tag pro Woche *NICHT* arbeiten müssen  . Diese Woche wird es der Donnerstag und nächste Woche der Montag sein. Wie schaut es aus, hat jemand von euch eventuell auch am Tag Zeit für ne kleine Radrunde  !?

Alleine fahren finde ich etwas öde und außerdem bin ich alleine im Wald etwas ängstlich ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 +  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 +  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). 

Versprochen; ich werde auch nicht fluchen, nicht meckern und sehr nett sein  .

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## saharadesertfox (10. Februar 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> Wie schaut es aus, hat jemand von euch eventuell auch am Tag Zeit für ne kleine Radrunde  !?
> 
> Alleine fahren finde ich etwas öde und außerdem bin ich alleine im Wald etwas ängstlich (
> 
> ...



Lass dich nicht einschüchtern. Irgendwie macht es euch Mädels deswegen auch liebenswürdig.

Weil die Mehrheit von uns "nine to five - five days a week workers" und tagsüber beschäftigt sind, bleiben uns nur noch die N8Rides.



*Ich bin so mutig und kündige unabhängig der Wettervorhersage wieder unseren N8Ride für Donnerstag 18:30 ab HM an?*



P.S.: Ab und an könnte ich doch mal Montag-morgens eine ruhige Runde drehen.


----------



## fuzzball (10. Februar 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> nächste Woche der Montag sein. Wie schaut es aus, hat jemand von euch eventuell auch am Tag Zeit für ne kleine Radrunde





saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Ab und an könnte ich doch mal Montag-morgens eine ruhige Runde drehen.



Montag hätte ich zeit, bin ja im flexiblen öffentlichen Dienst


----------



## Claudy (10. Februar 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Montag hätte ich zeit, bin ja im flexiblen öffentlichen Dienst



Moin Fuzzball , 

wenn das Wetter ok ist, fahre ich am Montag Vormittag . Thomas H. kommt auch mit ... wird wohl ne "Hausfrauenrunde"   durch den Stadtwald geben. Treffpunkt irgendwo im Süden Frankfurts. Ab wann und wie lange hättest du denn Zeit!? 

Fährt morgen Abend jemand von euch!? Falls nicht, werde ich bei den PK`s (Zapfsäule) mal anfragen ob ich mit darf ...

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## GuBu (10. Februar 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> wenn das Wetter ok ist, fahre ich am Montag Vormittag . Thomas H. kommt auch mit ... wird wohl ne "Hausfrauenrunde"   durch den Stadtwald geben. Treffpunkt irgendwo im Süden Frankfurts. Ab wann und wie lange hättest du denn Zeit!?
> 
> Fährt morgen Abend jemand von euch!? Falls nicht, werde ich bei den PK`s (Zapfsäule) mal anfragen ob ich mit darf ...



Hallo Claudy,

ich habe auch in der Woche immer mal wieder Zeit. 

Wenn das Wetter Donnerstag (12.2.) einigermassen trocken ist, hätte ich auch Lust eine Runde in einem Wald zu fahren. Ich wohne in Bad Vilbel (etwas nördlich von FFM) und habe ein Auto, mit dem ich mein Rad transportieren kann.

Montag (16.2.) ab ca. 10 Uhr ginge es bei mir auch.

Wo läuft denn die "PK / Zapfsäule" Aktion morgen? Das Wetter ist relativ kalt und mit Schnee angesagt. 

Viele Grüße,

Gunther


----------



## Claudy (10. Februar 2009)

GuBu schrieb:


> ... Wenn das Wetter Donnerstag (12.2.) einigermassen trocken ist, hätte ich auch Lust eine Runde in einem Wald zu fahren. Ich wohne in Bad Vilbel (etwas nördlich von FFM) und habe ein Auto, mit dem ich mein Rad transportieren kann.
> 
> Montag (16.2.) ab ca. 10 Uhr ginge es bei mir auch.
> 
> ...



Hi Gunther,

die PK´s sind diese Woche in Ischgl  . Werde ich wohl morgen Abend zum Spinning gehen. Für den Donnerstag morgen würde ich gerne noch den den Wetterbericht abwarten + für Montag gebe ich dir spätestens am Sonntag ein Update. Okay  

Fährst du auch Rennrad!? Dann könnten wir evtl. am Do ne Ronneburg Runde fahren und du müßtest dein armes Rad nicht ins Auto packen .

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuBu (10. Februar 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> Fährst du auch Rennrad!? Dann könnten wir evtl. am Do ne Ronneburg Runde fahren und du müßtest dein armes Rad nicht ins Auto packen .
> 
> Viele Grüße Anke



Hi Anke,

ja, ich fahre auch Rennrad und Ronneburg klingt gut. Habe Donnerstag Vormittag 2 Termine und eben ist für nachmittags ein Termin mit Fragezeichen dazugekommen. Deshalb würde eine genauere Abstimmung Mittwoch Abend Sinn machen.  Dann ist das Wetter auch absehbar.

Montag geht noch alles ab ca. 10 Uhr.

In welcher Ecke von Frankfurt wohnst Du denn?

Bike mal ins Auto wäre auch ok, um in einer schönen Ecke zu fahren (z.B. Taunus, der ist ca. 16 km von mir entfernt, im Moment aber wahrscheinlich etwas rutschig).

Viele Grüsse zurück,

Gunther


----------



## GuBu (10. Februar 2009)

Mal eine Frage: was muss ich eigentlich tun, um *Bilder hochladen* zu können? Da bekomme ich sofort die Fehlermeldung, dass ich mein Limit schon erreicht hätte, obwohl ich noch garnix hochgeladen habe... Rätselhaft. Auf der Hilfe-Seite stand dazu nichts.

Danke für Tipps und viele Grüße,

Gunther


----------



## fuzzball (10. Februar 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> Moin Fuzzball ,
> 
> wenn das Wetter ok ist, fahre ich am Montag Vormittag . Thomas H. kommt auch mit ... wird wohl ne "Hausfrauenrunde"   durch den Stadtwald geben. Treffpunkt irgendwo im Süden Frankfurts. Ab wann und wie lange hättest du denn Zeit!?
> 
> ...



Hi ich bin da flexibel, dass einzige was ich kommenden Montag machen muss ist ein Zimmer streichen, und kann demzufolge den ganzen Tag. Stadtwald ist auch in Ordnung solange ich nicht auf der Straße fahren muss. Am Feldi ist es eh ab einer gewissen Höhe ohne Spikes zu rutschig und meine Spikes verstecken sich in irgendeinem Umzugskarton.
Treffpunkt: keine Ahnung (komme aus Bornheim) Zeit: flexibel
vg
Patrick



GuBu schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage: was muss ich eigentlich tun, um *Bilder hochladen* zu können? Da bekomme ich sofort die Fehlermeldung, dass ich mein Limit schon erreicht hätte, obwohl ich noch garnix hochgeladen habe... Rätselhaft. Auf der Hilfe-Seite stand dazu nichts.
> 
> Danke für Tipps und viele Grüße,
> 
> Gunther


Hallo,
einfach in deine Fotos hochladen und dann den BB Code hierherein kopieren


----------



## saharadesertfox (11. Februar 2009)

GuBu schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage: was muss ich eigentlich tun, um *Bilder hochladen* zu können? Da bekomme ich sofort die Fehlermeldung, dass ich mein Limit schon erreicht hätte, obwohl ich noch garnix hochgeladen habe... Rätselhaft. Auf der Hilfe-Seite stand dazu nichts.
> 
> Danke für Tipps und viele Grüße,
> 
> Gunther



Es gibt zwei Alternativen Bilder hochzuladen. Direkt in einem Forums-Fred und über die  Seite Fotoalbum. Dateien direkt im Forumsfred hochzuladen ist auf 60kb begrenzt, was extrem wenig ist. Ich verwende inzwischen die Seite von flickr.com. Da gibt es 100MB Speicherplatz pro Monat.


----------



## Claudy (11. Februar 2009)

GuBu schrieb:


> ...ja, ich fahre auch Rennrad und Ronneburg klingt gut.



Guten Abend!

Habe mir eben nochmal die Wettervorhersage für morgen angeschaut und die sagt: Schneeschauer , Vereinzelte Schneefälle  und wolkig. Ganz toll ... .

Mein rotes Rad bleibt deshalb in der Kammer und ich würde, wenn es morgen früh nicht zu ekelig ist, MTB im Taunus fahren. Um 15:00 Uhr möchte ich allerdings wieder zurück sein. Bin nicht sicher, wie glatt es aktuell da oben ist  ? Ich lasse meine Spikes auf jeden Fall drauf ...

Wie schaut es aus!? Hat noch jemand Zeit ...

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## Rampe (11. Februar 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> Guten Abend!
> 
> Habe mir eben nochmal die Wettervorhersage für morgen angeschaut und die sagt: Schneeschauer , Vereinzelte Schneefälle  und wolkig. Ganz toll ... .
> 
> ...



Ich fahre Donnerstag Abend 18.30 HM, früher gehts leider nicht.
Heute war ich schon mal unterwegs, ab HM liegt überall gut Schnee so daß mann auf Spikes verzichten könnte, ich werde sie aber drauflassen, wer weiss wie sich die Lage entwickelt und dann schon wieder wechseln? ach nöö.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudy (11. Februar 2009)

Rampe schrieb:


> Ich fahre Donnerstag Abend 18.30 HM, früher gehts leider nicht.
> Heute war ich schon mal unterwegs, ab HM liegt überall gut Schnee so daß mann auf Spikes verzichten könnte, ich werde sie aber drauflassen, wer weiss wie sich die Lage entwickelt und dann schon wieder wechseln? ach nöö.
> 
> Grüße Stefan



 Stefan,

... meine bleiben ebenfalls drauf. Auf den WechselKram habe ich ebenfalls keinen Bock  . 

Bei uns ist seit Montag dieser Woche bis Ende Juni Kurzarbeit angesagt und deshalb habe ich künftig immer einen Tag in der Woche frei. 

Morgen Abend mag ich zu Hause sein. Da startet die neue Staffel von GnTM .

Viele Grüße und bis Samstag bei GC.

Anke


----------



## GuBu (11. Februar 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> Mein rotes Rad bleibt deshalb in der Kammer und ich würde, wenn es morgen früh nicht zu ekelig ist, MTB im Taunus fahren. Um 15:00 Uhr möchte ich allerdings wieder zurück sein. Bin nicht sicher, wie glatt es aktuell da oben ist  ? Ich lasse meine Spikes auf jeden Fall drauf ...
> 
> Wie schaut es aus!? Hat noch jemand Zeit ...
> 
> Viele Grüße Anke



Hallo Anke, 

das Wetter für morgen klingt wirklich ziemlich winterlich. Ich fahre wahrscheinlich zwischen ca. 12:30 und 15:00 mal eine Runde. Wo im Taunus möchtest Du denn fahren? Da könnte ich mit dem Auto dazukommen.

Wann wollt ihr Montag Morgen die "Hausfrauenrunde" starten?

Viele Grüße, Gunther


----------



## Claudy (11. Februar 2009)

GuBu schrieb:


> Hallo Anke,
> 
> das Wetter für morgen klingt wirklich ziemlich winterlich. Ich fahre wahrscheinlich zwischen ca. 12:30 und 15:00 mal eine Runde. Wo im Taunus möchtest Du denn fahren? Da könnte ich mit dem Auto dazukommen.
> 
> ...



Moin Gunther, wie wäre es um 11:00 oder 11:30 Uhr . Wie schon gesagt, um 15:00 Uhr möchte ich zu Hause sein. Da kommt mein Sohn aus der Schule bzw. vom flöten.

Wir könnten uns auf dem Parkplatz an der Hohemark treffen und dann meine "Hausrunde" via Saalburg, Herzberg und Sandplacken fahren. 

Montag; Thomas H. und ich haben noch nicht über die Zeit gesprochen. Wir nennen es übrigens Hausfrauenrunde, weil wir manchmal Kochrezepte austauschen . Weder er noch ich sind Hausfrauen .

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## GuBu (11. Februar 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Es gibt zwei Alternativen Bilder hochzuladen. Direkt in einem Forums-Fred und über die  Seite Fotoalbum. Dateien direkt im Forumsfred hochzuladen ist auf 60kb begrenzt, was extrem wenig ist. Ich verwende inzwischen die Seite von flickr.com. Da gibt es 100MB Speicherplatz pro Monat.



Danke für deinen Tipp mit flickr.com, teste ich mal in den nächsten Tagen.

Ciao, Gunther


----------



## GuBu (11. Februar 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> Moin Gunther, wie wäre es um 11:00 oder 11:30 Uhr . Wie schon gesagt, um 15:00 Uhr möchte ich zu Hause sein. Da kommt mein Sohn aus der Schule bzw. vom flöten.
> 
> Wir könnten uns auf dem Parkplatz an der Hohemark treffen und dann meine "Hausrunde" via Saalburg, Herzberg und Sandplacken fahren.
> 
> ...



Hallo Anke,

ich habe morgen Vormittag leider zwei Termine um 9 und um 11, so dass ich erst ca. 12:30 mit dem Auto von Bad Vilbel starten könnte. 

Wie lange würde denn Deine "Hausrunde" ungefähr dauern? Bei Temperaturen um 0 Grad  wird es ab ca. 2 Stunden meist recht kalt.

Ich habe keine Spikes drauf, nur Nobby Nics; auf Schnee funktionieren die ganz gut, solange kein Eis darunter ist. Ist ja gerade alles weiss da draussen... 

Viele Grüße, Gunther


----------



## saharadesertfox (12. Februar 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> Morgen Abend mag ich zu Hause sein. Da startet die neue Staffel von GnTM .



Ohje!!! Ich sehe mich schon wieder aufnehmen, Werbung rausschneiden, kopieren, überspielen und letztendlich muss ich mir auch noch die Hühner anschauen.


----------



## theobviousfaker (12. Februar 2009)

Hey Anke! 
Endlich mal jemand der auch unter der Woche kann  Wir Studenten haben da ja öfter mal zeit   
Montag wäre ich dabei, bin da natürlich auch flexibel was die Startzeit angeht. Sagt mir nur wo und wann und irgendwas ohne Spikes befahrbares, dafür hats dieses Jahr nicht gereicht 

Grüße, Dominik


----------



## waade (12. Februar 2009)

Ich bin heute beim N8ride dabei.


----------



## Claudy (12. Februar 2009)

GuBu schrieb:


> Hallo Anke,
> 
> ich habe morgen Vormittag leider zwei Termine um 9 und um 11, so dass ich erst ca. 12:30 mit dem Auto von Bad Vilbel starten könnte.
> 
> ...



Guten Morgen Gunther,

dann treffen wir uns einfach an einem anderen Tag und ich werde heute mit meinem iPod ne Runde fahren  .





saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Ohje!!! Ich sehe mich schon wieder aufnehmen, Werbung rausschneiden, kopieren, überspielen und letztendlich muss ich mir auch noch die Hühner anschauen.



 ... dann weiß ich ja, wen ich fragen kann, wenn ichs verpasst habe  .




theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Hey Anke!
> Endlich mal jemand der auch unter der Woche kann  Wir Studenten haben da ja öfter mal zeit
> Montag wäre ich dabei, bin da natürlich auch flexibel was die Startzeit angeht. Sagt mir nur wo und wann und irgendwas ohne Spikes befahrbares, dafür hats dieses Jahr nicht gereicht
> 
> Grüße, Dominik



Hey Dominik,

hui; dann werden wir ja am Montag ne richtig große Gruppe . Für die Flughafenrunde brauchst du keine Spikes . Dann hoffen wir auf einigermaßen gutes Wetter ...

Meine nächsten freien Tage sind: 24.02. + 6.03.   . 

Liebe Grüße an alle und viel Spaß heute Abend!

Anke


----------



## GuBu (12. Februar 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Gunther,
> 
> dann treffen wir uns einfach an einem anderen Tag und ich werde heute mit meinem iPod ne Runde fahren  .



Hallo Anke, das klingt gut, bei dem tollen Sonnenschein fahre ich auch gleich noch eine Runde mit iPod...  Wäre es möglich, am Montag nach 10 Uhr loszufahren? 

Wo wäre denn ein guter Treffpunkt für die "Flughafenrunde" (idealerweise mit Strassenname für mein Navi)?

Wäre genial, wenn das Wetter am Montag ähnlich (unvorhergesagt) gut wäre wie heute.

Viele Grüße an alle Montags-Biker,  Gunther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (12. Februar 2009)

Mir is wurscht wann wir starten  

@Gunther: Wo wohnst du denn? Ich könnte dich vielleicht abholen, mit dem Auto fahren ist doch doof und Navis schaden dem Orientierungssinn 

Anke, ich hab mir die nächsten Termine schonmal vorgemerkt


----------



## GuBu (13. Februar 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> @Gunther: Wo wohnst du denn? Ich könnte dich vielleicht abholen, mit dem Auto fahren ist doch doof und Navis schaden dem Orientierungssinn



Hallo Dominik,

ich wohne in Bad Vilbel. Kommt halt auf den Treffpunkt an, ob es Sinn macht, mit dem Rad hinzufahren. Das mit dem Orientierungssinn stimmt leider...   Mir passt alles ab ca. 10 Uhr. 

Jetzt düse ich nach Düsseldorf hoch, meine Kids holen, somit wird das Wochenende Rad-los...

Viele Grüße, Gunther


----------



## karsten13 (14. Februar 2009)

Biete für morgen folgende Tour:

Abfahrt 12:30 Hohemark. Es geht in die höheren Lagen, braucht man da eigentlich noch Spikes? 

Wer mit will, ist pünktlich da, bisher fährt Claudy mit.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## bionickid (14. Februar 2009)

Spikes nicht, aber dicke Schlappen . 2,5er wären zu emphelen, ansonsten wird die Abfahrt etwas "ruckelig".


----------



## theobviousfaker (14. Februar 2009)

Brauch man wirklich keine Spikes? Dann schließ ich mich an, wenn das genehm ist. Die U-Bahn kommt um 12:28 an, reicht das um pünktlich zu sein?  Und trefft ihr euch da auch am Parkplatz bei der U-Bahn?


----------



## karsten13 (15. Februar 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Brauch man wirklich keine Spikes? Dann schließ ich mich an, wenn das genehm ist. Die U-Bahn kommt um 12:28 an, reicht das um pünktlich zu sein?  Und trefft ihr euch da auch am Parkplatz bei der U-Bahn?



Wir treffen uns hier, das mit der U-Bahn passt schon. Werde es auch ohne Spikes versuchen, dafür mit "schwerem Gerät" und 2.4er Reifen ...

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## theobviousfaker (15. Februar 2009)

Ja klar, das is für mich der Parkplatz bei der U3  
Najo, für mich Hardtail, mangels Wahl  Und hinten bloß 2,1.. aber letztes Mal hats auch geklappt  Bin ja noch jung  Also denn bis morgen!


----------



## saharadesertfox (15. Februar 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ... Es geht in die höheren Lagen, braucht man da eigentlich noch Spikes?



Spikes ab HM nicht nötig. Dennoch ab und zu vorsicht vor Eisplacken.



theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Brauch man wirklich keine Spikes?



Nein, ohne ist besser.



karsten13 schrieb:


> Werde es auch ohne Spikes versuchen, dafür mit "schwerem Gerät" und 2.4er Reifen ...



Ja, zu empfehlen sind 2,5"er Ballonreireifen in UST auf lediglich 1,5 aufgepumpt.

Haben gestern 1:45 von HM zum Feldberg gebraucht.

Viel Spaß und hier die Fotos von gestern.


----------



## theobviousfaker (15. Februar 2009)

So breites Gerät passt bei mir nichtmal rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (15. Februar 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Spikes ab HM nicht nötig. Dennoch ab und zu vorsicht vor Eisplacken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es ging gestern auch mit 2.1ern mit 1,4bar am VR und 1,6 am HR; war ein klasse Tag vom Schnee, übern Käsekuchen bis zum Wetter. Schade sind gestern ausnahmsweise von Hofheim hochgefahren, ansonsten hätte man sich vielleicht irgendwo getroffen 

Für Bergab lieber noch eine extra Jacke mitnehmen, dass war gestern nicht kalt das war eisig


----------



## fuzzball (15. Februar 2009)

Hallo bei der morgigen "Hausfrauenrunde" kann ich leider nicht mitfahren, mich hat der Grippeteufel erwischt. Die Medikamente wirken hoffentlich bald .
Euch viel Spaß


----------



## GuBu (15. Februar 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Hallo bei der morgigen "Hausfrauenrunde" kann ich leider nicht mitfahren, mich hat der Grippeteufel erwischt. Die Medikamente wirken hoffentlich bald .
> Euch viel Spaß



Gute Besserung !!

@ Anke, wann und wo ist denn morgen der Treffpunkt für die Montags-Runde? 

Viele Grüße, Gunther


----------



## Claudy (15. Februar 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Hallo bei der morgigen "Hausfrauenrunde" kann ich leider nicht mitfahren, mich hat der Grippeteufel erwischt. Die Medikamente wirken hoffentlich bald .
> Euch viel Spaß



Gute Besserung! Mein Tipp; Thymiantee! 



GuBu schrieb:


> @ Anke, wann und wo ist denn morgen der Treffpunkt für die Montags-Runde?
> 
> Viele Grüße, Gunther



Hallo Gunther,

Thomas und ich treffen uns morgen um 10:00 Uhr in der Golfstraße in Niederrad. Die Wettervorhersage ist allerdings grottig und wenn es wirklich richtig dolle regnet, werde ich morgen pienzen .

Und sonst so; Dominik, Jan, Rampe, K13 und ich hatten heute eine sehr schönen Tag im Taunus  .

Die von Rampe ausgesuchten Wege waren (fast immer) super gut fahrbar . Irgendwie habe ich allerdings Bedenken, ob der viele Schnee im Taunus jemals wieder weg taut .

Auf dem Rückweg gabs dann noch Matschekacke . Dumm für Männer mit neuen weißen Rädsche .

Allen einen schönen Sonntag!

Liebe Grüße Anke


----------



## karsten13 (15. Februar 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Spikes ab HM nicht nötig. Dennoch ab und zu vorsicht vor Eisplacken.



danke, ging bis auf wenige Stellen ganz gut ohne 



saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Viel Spaß und hier die Fotos von gestern.



... macht waade da ne Eigenurintherapie? 


Die Tour heute hat sich irgendwie nahtlos an meinen Skiurlaub angefügt  . Wir sind zu viert an der HM gestartet und haben am Sandplacken noch Jan aufgelesen. War teilweise anstrengend, aber der Schnee  macht auch Spass.

Hier die Truppe auf dem Feldi:







Gruss,

Karsten.

Nachtrag: Hier gibt's die übrigen Bilder.


----------



## saharadesertfox (15. Februar 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Hier gibt's die übrigen Bilder.



Wie immer, nette Bilder. Mein Favorit ist passend zu Karneval dieses Bild:






Bei den Actionfotos dieses:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (15. Februar 2009)

Jo war ne super Runde. Technisch ne große Herausforderung für mich und nach dem Ausrutscher auf dem Eis war ich blöderweise ein wenig gehemmt  Wollte mein Glück nich rausfordern.
Aber danke fürs mitnehmen! War doch öfter als ich wollte ne Bremse 

Fotos werden nachgeliefert!

@Claudy: Wo treffft ihr euch denn in der Golfstraße? Mal gucken ob ich früh genug aus den Federn komme.. ansonsten such ich euch da einfach


----------



## bikeorama (16. Februar 2009)

Mensch bei den Bildern kann man ja schon richtig neidisch werden. Ich bereue es richtig heute und gestern nicht gefahren zu sein. Zwar habe ich von dem Schnee mittlerweile schon genug aber die Sonne macht es ja mehr als wett.



Claudy schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich allerdings Bedenken, ob der viele Schnee im Taunus jemals wieder weg taut .



Ne ich glaube der bleibt jetzt auch über den Sommer liegen. Ich war grade bei Wetter.com, dort kann man gleich 16 Tage in die (deren) Zukunft schauen. Das sieht nicht gut aus! Wo bleibt denn jetzt die Erderwärmung wenn man sie mal braucht.
Also Leutz, fahrt mehr Auto und lasst das Rädchen mal zuhause stehen


----------



## GuBu (16. Februar 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> Hallo Gunther,
> 
> Thomas und ich treffen uns morgen um 10:00 Uhr in der Golfstraße in Niederrad. Die Wettervorhersage ist allerdings grottig und wenn es wirklich richtig dolle regnet, werde ich morgen pienzen .
> 
> ...



Hallo Anke,

wenn das Wetter einigermassen erträglich ist, bin ich heute dabei. 

Ich schaue um ca. 9 Uhr nochmal hier nach, ob ihr evtl. absagt, ansonsten mache ich mich auf den Weg nach Niederrad. Ich habe unten für alle Fälle auch mal meine Handy-Nr. reingenommen. 

Klasse Bilder vom Feldberg gestern! Da kommen echt Winter-Gefühle auf...

Hoffentlich klappt es mit dem Wetter, ein bisschen Schnee von oben muss uns ja nicht stoppen.

Viele Grüße, Gunther
(Mobil 0157 / 77 818 418)


----------



## theobviousfaker (16. Februar 2009)

Ich sag ab. Bei uns schneits so heftig.. die Schnee-Tour von gestern kann ich jetzt auch auf meinem Haustrail machen, wenn überhaupt. Sieht mir zu rutschig aus


----------



## Claudy (16. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Abgesagt  - mir ist es heute zu nass und Thomas findet das auch. 

Wir starten am Mittwoch einen neuen Versuch, dann allerdings zum Nightride. 

Viele Grüße Anke
(müdemüdemüde)


----------



## Friendlyman (16. Februar 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Abgesagt  - mir ist es heute zu nass und Thomas findet das auch.
> 
> ...



Hallo ...
fahrn Hausfrauen und H.männer jetzt auch bei Nacht.
Wo wollt ihr denn fahrn?
Würde gern mitkommen wenns zeitlich passt.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Claudy (16. Februar 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> ...Mein Favorit ist passend zu Karneval dieses Bild:



Huhu  Oli, 

kleine Anmerkung; es handelt sich hier um KEIN Faschingskostüm  sondern um 2 brettharte und sehr schwere Schläuche .

Viele Grüße Anke
(nochimmermüdeichglaubichbekommneerkältung)


----------



## Everstyle (17. Februar 2009)

bikeorama schrieb:


> Mensch bei den Bildern kann man ja schon richtig neidisch werden...



Absolut!!! 

Ich finde die Bilder auch klasse und eigentlich habe ich geplant jetzt unter der Woche eine Runde zu drehen. Leider bin ich aber letzte Woche krank gewesen und möchte mich erst ein Mal auskurieren, von daher wird da auch nix draus. Das WE bin ich schon anderweitig beschäftigt, Familienbesuch etc...na das noch heiter werden.

Gruß an Alle! und guten Rutsch


----------



## saharadesertfox (17. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,

hiermit wird am Weiberfastnacht ein N8Ride ab HM 18:30 angekündigt.​
Zumindest ist bis Donnerstag kein Regen angesagt. Spikes sind selbstverständlich ratsam.

Wer hat Lust und kommt?


----------



## sipemue (17. Februar 2009)

Dabei 

Bin dann 19 Uhr an der Saalburg und rolle euch Richtung Marmorstein entgegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rampe (17. Februar 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> hiermit wird am Weiberfastnacht ein N8Ride ab HM 18:30 angekündigt.​
> Zumindest ist bis Donnerstag kein Regen angesagt. Spikes sind selbstverständlich ratsam.
> ...



Bin dabei, an Weiberfastnach kommt Anke ja sicher auch mit, mal schauen ob ich noch ne alte Krawatte finde...
Wollen wir danach noch


----------



## saharadesertfox (17. Februar 2009)

Rampe schrieb:


> Wollen wir danach noch



Klar!


----------



## Claudy (17. Februar 2009)

Rampe schrieb:


> ... an Weiberfastnacht kommt Anke ja sicher auch mit ...



Die Anke (eigentlich das Kind) hat leider an diesem Tag einen Termin beim Friseur .



Rampe schrieb:


> .Wollen wir danach noch



Wohin geht dir denn!? Ich kann ja nachkommen .


----------



## Rampe (17. Februar 2009)

Wie wärs mit Kronenhof


----------



## GuBu (18. Februar 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> hiermit wird am Weiberfastnacht ein N8Ride ab HM 18:30 angekündigt.​
> Zumindest ist bis Donnerstag kein Regen angesagt. Spikes sind selbstverständlich ratsam.
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

was für eine Beleuchtung braucht man denn für einen N8Ride?  Fahrt ihr auf breiteren Wegen oder schmaleren? 

Viele Grüße, Gunther


----------



## sipemue (18. Februar 2009)

GuBu schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> was für eine Beleuchtung braucht man denn für einen N8Ride?  Fahrt ihr auf breiteren Wegen oder schmaleren?
> 
> Viele Grüße, Gunther




Eine möglichst starke Beleuchtung, also keine 8015-Stirnlampe, man will ja auch was sehen.

Am Sonntag konnte man nur die breiteren Wege gut fahren, die auch zuvor von Fussgängern schön fest getreten wurden, andernfalls war der Schnee nicht griffig genug.

Aber lassen wir uns überraschen.

Achja: Da es gestern tagsüber relativ warm war wird die schneeoberfläche angetaut gewesen sein und nun wieder bretthart gefrohren sein --> SPIKES !


----------



## sipemue (18. Februar 2009)

Hat heute abend - ab 19 Uhr HM oder SB oder 18:40 am Gotischen Haus - jemand Zeit und Lust eine Runde zu drehen?
Ca. 2,5 Std.


----------



## saharadesertfox (18. Februar 2009)

sipemue schrieb:


> Hat heute abend - ab 19 Uhr HM oder SB oder 18:40 am Gotischen Haus - jemand Zeit und Lust eine Runde zu drehen?
> Ca. 2,5 Std.



Leider nicht. Teste schon mal die Bodenverhältnisse für morgen

Hab da mal wieder was gefunden.

It's a sturdy bike and eats potholes for lunch


----------



## fuzzball (18. Februar 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4273218&postcount=247 , die ist hell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (18. Februar 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust und kommt?



auch dabei 
Wir wär's mal mit pünktlicher Abfahrt 18:30 HM? 



saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hab da mal wieder was gefunden.
> 
> It's a sturdy bike and eats potholes for lunch



damit man zumindest teilweise was lesen kann: klick.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Claudy (19. Februar 2009)

Huhu,

... war heute im Hintertaunus mit den PK´s unterwegs. Es war stellenweise sehr sehr glatt und diese doofen Spurrillen haben mich total genervt (weil mein Kopf die nicht fahren mag ). Trotz der -7 Grad wars irgendwie nicht richtig kalt.  

Viele Grüße Anke
(... auf dem Weg ins Bettchen ...)

Und was ich heute gelernt habe; es gibt auch Männer die auf dem Rad quietschen .


----------



## theobviousfaker (19. Februar 2009)

Mich hats leider voll erwischt, Erkältung.. aber ich bin schon wieder auf dem Weg zur Besserung, glaube ich. 
Schuld war auch nicht die Tour im Taunus, sondern zwei Tage vorher eine Fahrt von 5 Minuten ohne Schal  den ich dummerweise verschlampt hatte. Mitte Februar und ich erkälte mich


----------



## sipemue (19. Februar 2009)

Kurze "Fahrbarkeitszusammenfassung" von gestern abend:
So ab 300m Höhe beginnt das Eis richtig, dann aber sehr sehr viel Eis, Eis sehr hart (wegen -1000 Grad), so dass auch die Spikes stellenweise ihren Kampf haben. Wie Claudy auch geschrieben hat, war es schon stellenweise eine echte Herausforderung zu fahren. Bergab insbesondere wegen der eisgeformten Spuren.

Also, wer keine Spikes auf dem Radl hat und sich nicht sicher auf dem Bike fühlt, sollte die nächsten Tage nicht in den Taunus.

Bis heute abend dann! Werde ab 19 Uhr von der Saalburg Richtung Marmorstein rollen und hoffen, dass mir dann irgendwann voraus ein oder mehrere Lichtlein aufgehen ...


----------



## saharadesertfox (19. Februar 2009)

sipemue schrieb:


> Bis heute abend dann! Werde ab 19 Uhr von der Saalburg Richtung Marmorstein rollen und hoffen, dass mir dann irgendwann voraus ein oder mehrere Lichtlein aufgehen ...



Besten Dank für die Info. Dann bis heute Abend.


----------



## karsten13 (20. Februar 2009)

sipemue schrieb:


> Kurze "Fahrbarkeitszusammenfassung" von gestern abend:
> So ab 300m Höhe beginnt das Eis richtig, dann aber sehr sehr viel Eis, Eis sehr hart (wegen -1000 Grad), so dass auch die Spikes stellenweise ihren Kampf haben. Wie Claudy auch geschrieben hat, war es schon stellenweise eine echte Herausforderung zu fahren. Bergab insbesondere wegen der eisgeformten Spuren.
> 
> Also, wer keine Spikes auf dem Radl hat und sich nicht sicher auf dem Bike fühlt, sollte die nächsten Tage nicht in den Taunus.



dem ist wenig hinzuzufügen, das hat heute die Bikebeherrschung geschult  . 

Fast wäre ich ja schon an der Hohemark abgedreht, weil der Hinweg bereits arschglatt war - und dann standen wir auf einmal auf dem Feldi  . 

Was heute nicht selbstverständlich war: Es gab keinen Sturz  .

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (20. Februar 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Fast wäre ich ja schon an der Hohemark abgedreht, weil der Hinweg bereits arschglatt war - und dann standen wir auf einmal auf dem Feldi



Wer nicht dabei war hat was verpasst oder viel Glattes Eis verpasst. Selbst Spikes haben so manches mal auf den Eisflächen mit Wasserfilm versagt.



​


----------



## Rampe (21. Februar 2009)

Kleiner zustandsbericht von heute: immer noch eisig , aber oft angetaut und Schneematsch, schwer fahrbar.
Bei GC mit Thomas gab es deswegen heute fast eine Meuterei, aber Käptn Blight konnte seine Crew trotzdem sicher zum Parkplatz lotsen, nur Anke ging vorzeitig von Bord.


----------



## karsten13 (21. Februar 2009)

Rampe schrieb:


> Kleiner zustandsbericht von heute: immer noch eisig , aber oft angetaut und Schneematsch, schwer fahrbar.



das war vielleicht ein Gewürge 



Rampe schrieb:


> Bei GC mit Thomas gab es deswegen heute fast eine Meuterei, aber Käptn Blight konnte seine Crew trotzdem sicher zum Parkplatz lotsen, nur Anke ging vorzeitig von Bord.



also ich würd' zu Maulerei statt Meuterei tendieren 

Hab grad mal was rumgespielt: Tour von heute.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Budpinto (22. Februar 2009)

Habe gestern die Tour auch frühzeitig abgebrochen. Habe mich noch alleine zur weißen Mauer gequält. Die Strecke abwärts am Bogenschießplatz war aber gut fahrbar.


----------



## saharadesertfox (22. Februar 2009)

Budpinto schrieb:


> Habe mich noch alleine zur weißen Mauer gequält.



Aus gutem Grund habe ich gestern gekniffen. Auch heute erspare ich mir das Gewürge und bin lieber per pedes unterwegs.






Ist das dein Haustier? Oder ein platt gefahrenes Schwein auf dem Weg bergab zum Bogenschießplatz. Die haben wir auch auf unserem N8Ride am Do. gesehen.



karsten13 schrieb:


> Hab grad mal was rumgespielt: Tour von heute.




Sehr schön gelöst Wo legst du die Dateien ab?


----------



## karsten13 (22. Februar 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Wo legst du die Dateien ab?



Habe das hiermit gebastelt.

Weitere Beispiele von mir gibt's hier.

Somit ist auch automatisch die Frage nach meinen heutigen sportlichen Aktivitäten beantwortet ... 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Budpinto (23. Februar 2009)

#597
Das ist nicht mein Haustier. Dieses haben wir verspeist.


----------



## karsten13 (24. Februar 2009)

Wie sieht's denn diese Woche mit Nightride aus? 
Die Wettervorhersage ist für Mittwoch deutlich besser als für Donnerstag ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Rampe (24. Februar 2009)

Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht, Donnerstag wäre mir lieber, dann halt mit Fango.


----------



## saharadesertfox (24. Februar 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Die Wettervorhersage ist für Mittwoch deutlich besser als für Donnerstag ...



Das Wetter ändert seine Meinung permanent. Noch heute morgen sah das Wetter Do. besser aus als Mi.. Dennoch bleib ich hartnäckig und kündige für Donnerstag 18:30 ein N8Ride HM an. Bis dahin haben die Temperaturen einige Eisflächen zum schmelzen gebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (26. Februar 2009)

Rampe schrieb:


> Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht, Donnerstag wäre mir lieber, dann halt mit Fango.





saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Das Wetter ändert seine Meinung permanent. Noch heute morgen sah das Wetter Do. besser aus als Mi.. Dennoch bleib ich hartnäckig und kündige für Donnerstag 18:30 ein N8Ride HM an. Bis dahin haben die Temperaturen einige Eisflächen zum schmelzen gebracht.



Fango gibt's sowieso von unten  .

Hab mich gestern dann spontan doch noch auf's Rad gesetzt, war bis Marmorstein (450 m), es gab bis zu dieser Höhe nur noch vereinzelt Schnee-/Eisreste. Mir sind da gleich 2 Bike-Gruppen entgegengekommen  .

Wenn das Wetter hält, bin ich 18:30 an der HM.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## karsten13 (27. Februar 2009)

... und noch schnell die Tour von heute (ähm gestern).

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## saharadesertfox (27. Februar 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ... und noch schnell die Tour von heute (ähm gestern).



Unsere gestrige Tour mit dem Herzberg als höchsten Punkt war weitestgehend eisfrei. Die letzte Abfahrt die "Weiße steinige Hohl" herunter war im oberen 1/3 Schneeeismatschbedeckt.

... und hier als Karte nebst .gpx-Track


----------



## Everstyle (27. Februar 2009)

M0in,

ein klein wenig off-topic hier, aber ich hoffe ihr verzeit es mir.

Mein Kollege will seine Bike loswerden und hat mich darum gebeten hier mal nachzufragen, vlt. gibt es ja Interesse oder ihr kennt jemanden der zur Zeit ein neues Bike sucht (über Erfahrungen mit dem Biken kann ich auch ausgefragt werden; immerhin fahre ich meine Gurke schon über ein Jahr). Wenn ja, dann einfach den Link in der Signatur folgen. 

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## bikeorama (3. März 2009)

Tag die Damen und Herren Nachtschwärmer,
Franks Wettervorhersage für Donnerstag und Freitag sieht lausig aus . Um ehrlich zu sein würde mir diese Woche der Mittwoch auch besser passen. Wäre es denkbar den Nightride zu verlegen?


----------



## Claudy (3. März 2009)

Bojan,

morgen hätte ich Zeit. Aber; meine Spikes liegen in der Kammer und da bleiben sie auch!

Können wir irgendwie "flach" im Taunus fahren . 

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## karsten13 (3. März 2009)

Wäre wegen Wetter auch für Mittwoch.

Da das Rad mit den Spikes momentan ohne Gabel und Dämpfer rumsteht  , wäre mir eine Runde unterhalb von Schnee und Eis recht. Bis Höhe Sandplacken sollte es mittlerweile auch ohne Spikes gehen ...

Sollen wir dann 18:30 HM festhalten? Wir wären ja schon zu dritt  .

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Rampe (3. März 2009)

Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht, diese Woche fällt n8ride für mich wohl flach.


----------



## bikeorama (3. März 2009)

Alles klar! 18:30 Hohemark ist gebucht. Bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (3. März 2009)

Rampe schrieb:


> Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht, diese Woche fällt n8ride für mich wohl flach.



mittwochs kannst Du wohl nie? Schade, aber falls es Donnerstag nicht regnet, würde ich glatt nochmal fahren  .



bikeorama schrieb:


> Alles klar! 18:30 Hohemark ist gebucht. Bis morgen



schön, hab grad das Lapierre "gesattelt"  .

Heutiges Erlebnis bei Hibike: "Den Dämpfer schau ich mir mal direkt an, schlechte Nachrichten überbring ich ungern am Telefon" ... 
Ich glaub ich fahr wieder mehr Rennrad, diese Verschleissteile am MTB gehen mir auf die Nüsse ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Claudy (3. März 2009)

bikeorama schrieb:


> Alles klar! 18:30 Hohemark ist gebucht. Bis morgen



Sehr schön . Karsten treffen wir uns morgen am Brunnen!? Dann muss ich nicht alleine von Niederrad hochfahren. 

Anschließend könne wir ja alle zu Christina gehen . Die Eisdiele hat wieder geöffnet: der Sommer kann kommen .

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## saharadesertfox (4. März 2009)

Hi Claudy,
hi Jungs,

morgen bin ich auch dabei. Passt mir ausgezeichnet. Also 18:30 HM auch mit mir.


----------



## karsten13 (4. März 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> Karsten treffen wir uns morgen am Brunnen!? Dann muss ich nicht alleine von Niederrad hochfahren.



von mir aus, spätestens 17:15, besser 17:10 ...



Claudy schrieb:


> Die Eisdiele hat wieder geöffnet: der Sommer kann kommen .



sicher, dass Du das nicht nur geträumt hast? 



saharadesertfox schrieb:


> morgen bin ich auch dabei.



 

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## Claudy (4. März 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> von mir aus, spätestens 17:15, besser 17:10 ...



Etwas mehr Begeisterung bitte 

... bis 17.10 Uhr am Springbrunnen.

Hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter so schön. Heute morgen war es schon auf der Hinfahrt zur Arbeit richtig mild .

Viele Grüße uns bis später!

Anke


----------



## Claudy (4. März 2009)

Meine lieben Mitfahrer,

bin gut zu Hause angekommen...nach einem Lavendelbad (das soll beruhigen ), Haare waschen, 2 Scheiben Brot, Caro Kaffee + Schoki geht es mir  wieder gut .

Kleine Erklärung; auf dem Weg zum Sandplacken konnte ich nichts anders denken als "nein; das will ich nicht" und plötzlich sind mir die Tränen gekullert und weil ihr das nicht sehen solltet, musste ich ganz schnell weg...

Viele Grüße Anke
(momentan ein "echtes" Mädchen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (5. März 2009)

hier noch schnell die Tour,

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## Budpinto (5. März 2009)

#617
Claudy Anke 
sahen wir gestern so ******* aus, das dir die Tränen gekommen sind!!
War aber auch gestern anstrengend, war froh als ich wieder Zuhause war.


----------



## Budpinto (5. März 2009)

wie jetzt.... hier im Forum darf ich nicht sch**** schreiben? Das ist doch ein Witz, oder!


----------



## karsten13 (5. März 2009)

Budpinto schrieb:


> wie jetzt.... hier im Forum darf ich nicht sch**** schreiben? Das ist doch ein Witz, oder!



da wird das Benutzerbild geparst


----------



## saharadesertfox (6. März 2009)

Hi Leute,

nach dem Mitwochs-N8Ride hat es mich grippal voll erwischt. Gut das war bereits am Mittwoch getourt sind. Das Foto des Magersüchtigen erspare ich mir lieber. Ist wie ein Bild aus dem Gruselkabinett. Wer es dennoch sehen will hier klicken...


----------



## Claudy (6. März 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> ...nach dem Mitwochs-N8Ride hat es mich grippal voll erwischt.



Armer sdf . Gute Besserung!

... und  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 alles Liebe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 +  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 auch von meinem Goldkind.


----------



## karsten13 (6. März 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Das Foto des Magersüchtigen erspare ich mir lieber. Ist wie ein Bild aus dem Gruselkabinett. Wer es dennoch sehen will hier klicken...



 



Claudy schrieb:


> Armer sdf . Gute Besserung!



da schliesse ich mich an und wünsche dem armen kranken grauen abgemagerten Wüstenfuchs alles Gute zum 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Rampe (6. März 2009)

Auch von mir gute besserung und alles gute zum Geburtstag. Bis Sonntag in alter frische.

Gruß Rampe


----------



## bikeorama (6. März 2009)

Und von mir auch alles Gute   und bis Sonntag.


----------



## karsten13 (8. März 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> hat es mich grippal voll erwischt.



aber folgendes Bild lässt sich auch nicht grippal entschuldigen - schummeln geht gar net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (8. März 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> aber folgendes Bild lässt sich auch nicht grippal entschuldigen - schummeln geht gar net



Bin ich jetzt erwischt? Das war eine geile Party.


----------



## matschkopp (10. März 2009)

meinen die Euch?



10.03.2009 
Mountainbiker pflügen Limes um
 Der Volkssport Mountainbike hinterlässt verheerende Spuren auf der Krone des Limes, mahnen besorgte Kritiker. Von Matthias Pieren

Hochtaunus. Seit 2005 zählt der Limes zum Weltkulturerbe der Unesco. Doch das hindert offensichtlich manch einen nicht daran, die noch sichtbaren Spuren des einstigen Grenzverlaufs des Römischen Reiches im Hochtaunuskreis zu zerstören. 


«Das ist eine unglaubliche Kulturschändung», klagt Dr. Martin von Foerster über die fortschreitende Erosion des Limeswalls durch Mountainbiker, Motorradfahrer und neuerdings auch durch Quad-Fahrer. Er ist einer der drei Hauptwegewarte des Taunusklubs. «Zwischen dem Römer-Kastell Kapersburg und dem Usatal, aber auch entlang dem Limes in der Wetterau haben Vandalen mit ihren Vehikeln tiefe Furchen auf der Krone des Limes hinterlassen. Starke Niederschläge haben die Furchen vertieft, zudem hat der Frost zur fortschreitenden Zerstörung beigetragen.» 


Auch Saalburg-Chef Prof. Egon Schallmayer musste schon feststellen, dass es Mountainbiker gibt, die nicht wissen, dass sie gerade auf einem Weltkulturerbe herumfahren. «Hier herrscht eine große Unbekümmertheit», sagt er. Der führende Archäologe setzt auf Überzeugungsarbeit, plädiert gemeinsam mit den Verantwortlichen von Naturpark Hochtaunus und Taunusklub für eine bessere Beschilderung und Gespräche mit den Radlern. 


«Wir tragen dafür Sorge, dass im gesamten Taunus die rund 2200 Kilometer Wanderwege des Taunusklubs durchgehend ausgeschildert sind», erläutert der Chef der Wegemarkierer, Wolfgang Rinner. «Bei unseren jährlichen Kontrollgängen betreut jeder von uns einen oder mehrere Wanderwege und erneuert die fehlenden oder unlesbar gewordenen Wanderwegsymbole.» 


Leider fallen den Frauen und Männern dabei immer wieder auch die schändlichen Folgen fehlender Achtung zahlreicher Zeitgenossen gegenüber der Natur und den Kulturdenkmälern in der Region auf. Die Schändung des Weltkulturerbes Limes brennt von Foerster dabei besonders auf der Seele. «Da gibt es viele hochtrabende Pläne, wie der Limes aufgewertet werden kann. Doch der aktuelle Zustand des Weltkulturerbes ist vielen Verantwortlichen gar nicht bewusst», haderte der Kartograph des Taunusklubs. 


Vor einem halben Jahr habe der Kreisarchäologe des Wetterau-Kreises aus Butzbach den Verantwortlichen im Hochtaunuskreis vorgemacht, wie der Limes effektiv geschützt werden könne. «Der Limeswanderweg wurde an besonders schändlich betroffenen Abschnitten vom Limeswall herunter genommen und hat einen anderen Verlauf bekommen», schilderte von Foerster. «Der Naturpark Hochtaunus hat nun auch auf unseren Appell reagiert und will noch in diesem Sommer gemeinsam mit dem Forstamt Maßnahmen zum Schutz des Limes ergreifen.» 


Von Foerster skizzierte die nun beabsichtigte Strategie. Demnach sollen auf den betroffenen Limes-Abschnitten Bäume so gefällt werden, dass deren Kronen mit dem verzweigten Geäst auf dem Wall liegen bleiben. «Die gefällten Bäume versperren den Fahrzeugen den Weg, und deren Geäst stellt für die Fahrzeuge ein unüberwindbares Hindernis dar.» 


Uwe Hartmann vom Naturpark Hochtaunus  zugleich auch Hauptwegewart  erläutert, dass dies ein Gemeinschaftsprojekt von Naturpark und Taunusklub sein werde. Der Naturpark werde dafür zwei Mitarbeiter zur Verfügung stellen.

Vom bis 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

© 2009 Taunus Zeitung


----------



## karsten13 (10. März 2009)

Der Nightride hat diese Woche schon stattgefunden! 

waade, Bergaufheizer und ich haben uns eben bei HiBike getroffen  .


----------



## saharadesertfox (11. März 2009)

matschkopp schrieb:


> meinen die Euch?
> «Das ist eine unglaubliche Kulturschändung», klagt Dr. Martin von Foerster über die fortschreitende Erosion des Limeswalls durch Mountainbiker, Motorradfahrer und neuerdings auch durch Quad-Fahrer. Er ist einer der drei Hauptwegewarte des Taunusklubs. «Zwischen dem Römer-Kastell Kapersburg und dem Usatal, aber auch entlang dem Limes in der Wetterau haben Vandalen mit ihren Vehikeln tiefe Furchen auf der Krone des Limes hinterlassen. Starke Niederschläge haben die Furchen vertieft, zudem hat der Frost zur fortschreitenden Zerstörung beigetragen.»



In der Gegend sind wir seltener unterwegs und mit Quads schon gar nicht. Dennoch, wir müssen uns an die eigene Nase fassen und überlegen ob es denn wirklich notwendig ist den "Illegalen" abzufahren oder direkt über den Limes zu brettern. Meistens sind es jedoch die Hohlwege daneben. Die werden oftmals gerne als den Limes bezeichnet. Der Limes ist letztendlich die Erhebung.



matschkopp schrieb:


> Von Foerster skizzierte die nun beabsichtigte Strategie. Demnach sollen auf den betroffenen Limes-Abschnitten Bäume so gefällt werden, dass deren Kronen mit dem verzweigten Geäst auf dem Wall liegen bleiben. «Die gefällten Bäume versperren den Fahrzeugen den Weg, und deren Geäst stellt für die Fahrzeuge ein unüberwindbares Hindernis dar.»



Klar zuschütten. Das wir doch schon mit so vielen Hohlwegen auch gerne gemacht. Zuwuchern und mit Geäst zuschütten. Selbst dann wenn es markierte Wanderwege sind. Siehe Roter Balken vom Sandplacken herunter. Diese Wege stammen aus dem Mittelalter und werden gerne mit den geradlinigen Forstpisten überbaut. Selbst der Parkplatz am Sandplacken ist unmittelbar auf dem Limes gebaut worden. Verschwunden ist dann sämtliche Kultur.

Die meisten von uns haben sich in letzter Zeit jedoch auch leichtere Bikes zugelegt. Das Forstpistheizen haben wir neu entdeckt. Quasi das Mountainrennrad auf Forstpisten. Aber selbst dort soll es laut Zeitung auch schon zu "Schlägereien zwischen Mountainbiker und Wanderer gekommen sein, bei dem die Polizei gerufen werden musste."

Ich habe Mountainbike erst vor 2 1/2 Jahren entdeckt, ansonsten laufe ich seit 27 Jahren viel in Deutschlands Wäldern. Eine derarte absurde Begegnung habe ich jedoch noch nie erlebt. Das ist letztendlich nicht mehr als "Scharfmacherei".


----------



## saharadesertfox (11. März 2009)

N8Ride Donnerstag 18:30 HM. Wer kommt?


----------



## theobviousfaker (11. März 2009)

Hey, ist der Taunus denn schon eisfrei? 

Bin am N8ride interessiert. Wie lang fährstn so und wie technisch wirds?


----------



## bikeorama (11. März 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Der Nightride hat diese Woche schon stattgefunden!



Du verwechselst da was. Ihr wart Nightshoppen nicht nightriden. Das eine macht dicke Beine, das andere ein schlankes Portemonnai.

@alter Oli 
Donnerstag sieht gut aus, kanns aber noch nicht versprechen.


----------



## saharadesertfox (11. März 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Hey, ist der Taunus denn schon eisfrei?
> 
> Bin am N8ride interessiert. Wie lang fährstn so und wie technisch wirds?



Kommt auf den Eis- und Matschzustand an. Eis dürfte bis zum Sandplacken weitestgehend verschwunden sein. Matsch wird es reichlich geben, schon letzte Woche haben wir auf Spikes verzichtet und waren nicht mehr notwendig.

Unsere Devise beim N8Ride -> Trailanteil möglichst hoch, Forstpistenanteil möglichst gering und Abwechselungsreich soll es sein. Ansonsten einfach die eine oder andere Tourenkarte (bzw. .gps-Track) aus den vergangenen Postings nachschauen.


----------



## karsten13 (11. März 2009)

bikeorama schrieb:


> das andere ein schlankes Portemonnai.



erinner mich doch nicht daran  .



saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Eis- und Matschzustand an.



am Samstag war Eis kein Problem. Wir sind aber vom Fuchsi Richtung rotes Kreuz in dermassen tiefen Schnee gekommen, da war fahren kaum möglich.

Euch morgen viel Spass, setze urlaubsbedingt  diese und nächste Woche aus.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rampe (11. März 2009)

Na da wünsch ich K13 und Claudy einen schönen Urlaub, ich bin Morgen auch dabei, mit meinem neuen Renn-baguette natürlich.


----------



## GuBu (16. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand Lust und Zeit heute Nachmittag eine Runde mit dem MTB oder Rennrad zu fahren?  Das Wetter scheint ja einigermassen trocken zu bleiben. Ich wohne in Bad Vilbel an der Ironmanstrecke.

Bis später,

Gunther
(Mobil 0157 / 77 818 418)


----------



## saharadesertfox (18. März 2009)

Wer hat Lust auf N8Ride Donnerstag 18:30 ab HM?


----------



## Rampe (18. März 2009)

Ich weiss noch nicht ob ich es schaffe, wenn nicht klingel ich noch mal durch.


----------



## karsten13 (23. März 2009)

Rampe schrieb:


> Na da wünsch ich K13 und Claudy einen schönen Urlaub



danke, aber Du hast waade vergessen 

Der war doch auch auf Zypern, alllerdings zum MTB-Fahren - und das ist dabei rausgekommen


----------



## saharadesertfox (24. März 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> danke, aber Du hast waade vergessen
> 
> Der war doch auch auf Zypern, alllerdings zum MTB-Fahren - und das ist dabei rausgekommen



Nicht nur der, auch bikeorama ist vom MTB abgekommen. Ihn hat der RR-Virus in der Toskana getroffen. Wir sollten die Sportart wechseln. Schließlich verschandeln die MTBer den Limes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (25. März 2009)

Hi Leute,

bin mal so mutig und kündige trotz dem heutigen Schneetreiben für morgen 18:30 HM ein N8Ride an.

Wer hat Lust und kommt?


----------



## bikeorama (25. März 2009)

Was ist hier in Deutschland eigentlich mit dem Wetter los? Nachdem ich heute Morgen auf dem Fahrrad durch einen Schneesturm zur Arbeit gefahren bin, muss ich diese Frage einfach mal los werden. Ich habe gehofft dass nach Italien der Winter hier in Deutschland auch ein Ende hat. Stattdessen ist hier Dauer-Schnee-Regen angesagt.

Zum Thema N8ride: Mach das es aufhört zu Regnen und ich bin um 18:30 an der Hohemark. 

Noch was anderes. Ich habe einen Tag Resturlaub über, den ich noch diesen Monat nehmen muss. Hat irgendwer in den kommenden Tagen Lust auf eine längere Runde Tagsüber. Vielleicht nächste Woche Montag oder Dienstag, wenns nicht Regnet.


----------



## saharadesertfox (25. März 2009)

bikeorama schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer in den kommenden Tagen Lust auf eine längere Runde Tagsüber. Vielleicht nächste Woche Montag oder Dienstag, wenns nicht Regnet.



Immer!!! Ich muss es nur rechtzeitig wissen. Am besten wir überwachen die Wettervorhersage.


----------



## theobviousfaker (25. März 2009)

Nach dem 2.4. hätt ich Zeit für son Spaß, vorher leider nicht


----------



## karsten13 (25. März 2009)

bikeorama schrieb:


> Ich habe gehofft dass nach Italien der Winter hier in Deutschland auch ein Ende hat. Stattdessen ist hier Dauer-Schnee-Regen angesagt.



habe vor meinem Zypern-Urlaub die Spikes runtergeworfen. Und die kommen jetzt auch net mehr drauf 



bikeorama schrieb:


> Zum Thema N8ride: Mach das es aufhört zu Regnen und ich bin um 18:30 an der Hohemark.



die Vorhersage ist grottig und wenn wettertechnisch kein Wunder geschieht bleib ich morgen daheim und schau mir Frühlings-Urlaubs-Bilder an ...






Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## bikeorama (25. März 2009)

Sehr schöne Bilder!! Wenn ich dagegen hier aus dem Fenster schaue will ich nur noch weg.

Waade sein MTB ist aber ganz schön schlank. Wie kam es denn dazu dass er sich das andrehen lassen hat. Wo er doch davor noch so betont hat, dass er MTB fahren möchte .


----------



## saharadesertfox (25. März 2009)

Das sind meine Favoriten:

Landschaft:





Pärchenbild:


Sorry, Anke musste mal wieder ein blöden Kommentar abgeben

Originalität:


----------



## karsten13 (25. März 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> musste mal wieder ein blöden Kommentar abgeben



och, ist doch harmlos - trink erstmal noch 3 Weizen 



saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Originalität:



alternativer Titel: Frauenparkplatz


----------



## Everstyle (25. März 2009)

Ich persönlich finde dieses Foto gut. 

Alternativtitel: Profis beim betanken


----------



## saharadesertfox (25. März 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> och, ist doch harmlos - trink erstmal noch 3 Weizen



Danke das du an mich denkst, liegen gerade gut gekühlt im Kühlschrank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (26. März 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> bin mal so mutig und kündige trotz dem heutigen Schneetreiben für morgen 18:30 HM ein N8Ride an.



Sehe gerade auf dem Wetterradar eine grosse Regenwand auf uns zukommen. Die Vorhersage auf dwd.de sieht auch nicht besser aus.



> Vorhersage von Höchsttemperatur und Wetter für heute spät, 26.03.2009
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> Frankfurt         10   kräftiger Regenschauer              Windböen


----------



## bikeorama (26. März 2009)

Das Wetter ist zum :kotz:, ich könnte .

Heute ohne mich .

Übrigens ich werde am Montag frei nehmen. Die nächste Woche wird hoffentlich besser (Schlechter geht ja nicht).

Adios


----------



## saharadesertfox (26. März 2009)

bikeorama schrieb:


> Übrigens ich werde am Montag frei nehmen. Die nächste Woche wird hoffentlich besser (Schlechter geht ja nicht).




DWD berichtet:


> Am Montag stellt sich nach Auflösung örtlicher Nebelfelder
> verbreitet eine trockene Mischung aus Sonne und einigen Wolken
> ein. Etwas dichter ist die Bewölkung im äußersten Norden und
> Nordwesten sowie nach Südosten hin, es fällt aber nur örtlich
> ...


----------



## Rampe (26. März 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde dieses Foto gut.
> 
> Alternativtitel: Profis beim betanken



Ich fahre ja auch ab und an mit Gas, aber da reichen mir ein paar Riegel.


----------



## Everstyle (26. März 2009)

Rampe schrieb:


> Ich fahre ja auch ab und an mit Gas, aber da reichen mir ein paar Riegel.



Ich dachte Bender läuft nur mit Öl  ; aber ich weiss auch was du meinst, mehr als 3 hintereinander und es wird kritisch 

Mal was anderes.

Da meine Kumpels wasserscheu sind, werde ich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit alleine am Samstag unterwegs sein müssen. Außer, jemand von euch hat Lust durch den Regen zu fahren. Na, wie siehts aus? (Sa. ca. 11Uhr an der Hohemark; bleibe dabei unterhalb von 668Hm)

Gruß

E.style


----------



## theobviousfaker (26. März 2009)

Ah ich würde gerne mal wieder mit dir fahren, aber diesen Samstag muss ich lernen


----------



## Claudy (27. März 2009)

HuHu Mädels,

wollte mich nun auch endlich mal nach dem Urlaub zurück melden...

Schön wars  ... und auch nach 4x Zypern war es keinen Moment langweilig . Die Insel war diesmal sehr schön grün und wie immer hatten wir viel Spaß . 

Super waren auch die vielen schönen Touren und nach fast 5 Monaten Pause hat mir Rennrad fahren wieder richtig Spaß gemacht.  

Außerdem durfte ich feststellen, was es für schöne und leichte Rädsche gibt und vor allem was passiert, wenn frau auf solchen sitzt   .

Noch immer habe ich null Bock auf MTB & Matsche und werde nur bei extrem guter Laune und gutem Wetter morgen zu GG kommen. 

Und sonst so; nette Kommentare zu K13 Fotos ... die richtig interessanten Bilder werdet ihr leider nicht sehen . 

Liebe Grüße und ich freue mich, euch alle am Sonntag zu sehen.

Anke
(ziemlich platt nach 4 Tagen Stress an der Arbeit)


----------



## karsten13 (27. März 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> Außerdem durfte ich feststellen, was es für schöne und leichte Rädsche gibt und vor allem was passiert, wenn frau auf solchen sitzt   .



... dann "erscheint" einem das alte Rad so, als ob man mit angezogener Handbremse fährt 



Claudy schrieb:


> ... die richtig interessanten Bilder werdet ihr leider nicht sehen .



aha. Könnte ja mal grad das "Frau-im-Spiegel"-Bild auf public drehen


----------



## Claudy (27. März 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ... dann "erscheint" einem das alte Rad so, als ob man mit angezogener Handbremse fährt



Damit auch ihr drüber lachen könnt...bin am ersten Tag mit "zu 'ner Bremse" gefahren. Habe mich circa 50km gewundert, warum heute so gar nix geht (Motto: die Anke ist halt ne echte alte Schlappwurst). Erst als ich das Rad nach 2 Kaffee ins Zimmer geschoben habe, hab ichs bemerkt . 





karsten13 schrieb:


> .
> aha. Könnte ja mal grad das "Frau-im-Spiegel"-Bild auf public drehen









  ...nein, das tust du nicht!​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (28. März 2009)

und wo war die TNL-Bande heute??? 

Marius war kurz in Zivil am Biketreff, der sdf hatte keinen Bock auf Rad und ist gelaufen, sonst war keiner da  .

Dabei gab es so ne schöne Schlammpackung  .

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## bikeorama (28. März 2009)

Bis um 2 habe ich es heute nicht geschafft. Stattdessen habe ich dann Bikepflege betrieben. Witzig ist dass ich trotz mehrerer Ersatzketten wieder mal den Zeitpunkt verpasst habe die Kette zu tauschen. Das ist doch verhext !
Dann mal bis morgen....


----------



## karsten13 (28. März 2009)

bikeorama schrieb:


> Witzig ist dass ich trotz mehrerer Ersatzketten wieder mal den Zeitpunkt verpasst habe die Kette zu tauschen.



apropos Kette 

Bei meinem Renner hatte ich auf Zypern auf einen Schlag Schaltungsprobleme. Wie sich dann rausstellte, war ein Kettenglied fest. Habe da bestimmt 10 min. dran rumgemacht, aber erst Bolzen raus, Bolzen wieder rein hat was gebracht. Sah danach aus wie ein Schwein.

Am Campa-Stand neue Kette draufmachen lassen. 2 Tage später ist sie mir aussen runtergefallen, hab weitergetreten und auf's kleine Blatt geschaltet, ging aber net, weil: Doppelknoten in der Kette  . Das hat wieder ewig gedauert, bis ich den raus hatte  - und ich sah wieder aus wie Sau ...

... zum Glück hab ich kein weisses Lenkerband mehr ...


----------



## saharadesertfox (28. März 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> und wo war die TNL-Bande heute???



Auf Fango hatte ich heute keine Lust, stattdessen bei Regen und Hagel über Victoria zum Altkönig hoch. Ein wenig Trailsuche betrieben (sogar was neues entdeckt) und zrück zur HM. Mann war ich froh nicht gefahren zu sein.


----------



## Everstyle (29. März 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Auf Fango hatte ich heute keine Lust, stattdessen bei Regen und Hagel über Victoria zum Altkönig hoch. Ein wenig Trailsuche betrieben (sogar was neues entdeckt) und zrück zur HM. Mann war ich froh nicht gefahren zu sein.



Ich hatte Spaß!!! Knapp 2 von 4Std.  im Dauerregen, Materialtest betrieben und neue Wege dabei gefahren. Bei 750Hm lag weiterhin Schnee und auch der Tilmannsweg zum Fuxi war stark verschneit. Dafür konnte ich aber Mal wieder meinen Hometrail vom Dicken Baum gemütlich runterfahren. Am Ende waren es 50Km und knapp 1000Hm. Morgen geht es dann in Richtung Wiesbaden...

E.style


----------



## bikeorama (29. März 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ... zum Glück hab ich kein weisses Lenkerband mehr ...



Ja ne is klar, dass ist jetzt schwarz.

@Everstyle: Interessante Technik um eine PET-Flasche im Flaschenhalter zu verstauern. Auf die Idee bin ich auch noch nicht gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (29. März 2009)

Cooles Fotos 

Immer noch Schnee...?


----------



## saharadesertfox (30. März 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Bei 750Hm lag weiterhin Schnee und auch der Tilmannsweg zum Fuxi war stark verschneit. Dafür konnte ich aber Mal wieder meinen Hometrail vom Dicken Baum gemütlich runterfahren.



Es ist geschafft, der Winterpokal ist 2008/2009 ist Geschichte. Bikeorama und ich waren gestern nochmals bei schönem Wetter zur WiPo-Punkte Tour ein wenig WABs heizen.

Hat so richtig Spaß gemacht. Tatsächlich liegt auf dem Tillmanns-Weg noch jede Menge Schnee, sodass wir eine Abkürzung über den illegalen machen mussten, zum Glück waren wir nicht die Einzigen. Das Wetter für kommende Woche sieht bombastisch aus! Bis 20°C und Sonnenschein.

Deshalb Fortsetzung N8Ride am Donnerstag 18:30 ab HM

Auch wenn die Uhren vorgestellt wurden. Lampen nicht vergessen!


----------



## waade (2. April 2009)

ich bin heute dabei.


----------



## theobviousfaker (2. April 2009)

Heut bin ich schon im Spessart unterwegs, außerdem ist mir das zu spät. Als Student hab ich schon viel eher Zeit 

Ich wollt eigentlich mal fragen ob jemand am Samstag und-oder Sonntag im Taunus unterwegs ist? Ich hätt Interesse  kenn aber die Wege wie eh und je noch nicht gut genug.


----------



## saharadesertfox (2. April 2009)

Das war ein Ausflug in ein vorgezogenener Sommer! Selbst auf dem Rückweg durch Oberursel um halb zehn waren die Temperaturen sommerlich warm.

Hier unsere Tour von heute in Richtung Oberreifenberg:



​


----------



## karsten13 (4. April 2009)

Moin,

heute sind wir zu viert gc-Level3 gefahren. Das Tempo war O.K. und auch der kurze Sommerregen bei Treisberg konnte die gute Stimmung nicht trüben  .






Hier der GpX-Track, aller Bilder gibts (wie immer) hier.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Everstyle (5. April 2009)

Noch mehr penetrante Werbung und ich werde mit Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicherheit euren Laden besuchen....

#edit by mod#


----------



## saharadesertfox (6. April 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Noch mehr penetrante Werbung und ich werde mit Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicherheit euren Laden besuchen....



Als Spam gemeldet.


----------



## saharadesertfox (6. April 2009)

Hi Leute,

die Wettervorhersage is fantastisch! Deshalb kündige ich für Mittwoch 18:00 einen N8Ride an, Startpunkt wie immer HM.

P.S.: Die Fahrt wird diesmal ohne mich stattfinden.


----------



## Rampe (6. April 2009)

...ohne mich auch, Familiere verpflichtungen rufen.
Aber Mittwoch würde ich eine gemütliche runde drehen, 18 Uhr Hm.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (6. April 2009)

Rampe schrieb:


> Aber Mittwoch würde ich eine gemütliche runde drehen, 18 Uhr Hm.



mir wäre Mi. auch lieber. Ist überhaupt jemand für Do.? Freitag ist doch Feiertag ...


----------



## saharadesertfox (7. April 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Mittwoch 18:00 einen N8Ride an, Startpunkt wie immer HM





Rampe schrieb:


> Aber Mittwoch würde ich eine gemütliche runde drehen, 18 Uhr Hm.





karsten13 schrieb:


> mir wäre Mi. auch lieber.



Schon geändert. Leider kann ich Mittwoch auch nicht.


----------



## waade (7. April 2009)

ich bin am Mittwoch dabei.


----------



## karsten13 (7. April 2009)

Rampe schrieb:


> Aber Mittwoch würde ich eine *gemütliche runde* drehen, 18 Uhr Hm.



weil gemütlich sattle ich mal den schweren Bock ...


----------



## Everstyle (8. April 2009)

Kann ich mich anschliessen? 

Irgendwie haben die Jungs vom AWB keine Zeit und ich würde gerne eine Runde drehen. Ich will in FFm gegen 17 Uhr los fahren; vielleicht kann man sich auf dem Weg zur Hohermark treffen. Allerdings habe ich keine Beleuchtung, d. h. spätestens 20 Uhr würde ich den Weg zur Hohemark zurück suchen.

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## karsten13 (8. April 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Kann ich mich anschliessen?



also ich hab damit kein Problem. Du bist doch auch schonmal mitgefahren, oder?



Everstyle schrieb:


> Ich will in FFm gegen 17 Uhr los fahren; vielleicht kann man sich auf dem Weg zur Hohermark treffen.



werde um 16:45/16:50 in Sachsenhausen zu starten, und fahre grob:
Bockenheimerstr., Sophienstr., Sportfabrik, Nidda-Park, Nidda-Wehr, über die Felder bis Bhf Weißkirchen, Sonnenhof, HM.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Everstyle (8. April 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ...werde um 16:45/16:50 in Sachsenhausen zu starten...



Das klingt gut. Wir können uns gerne an der Alten Oper 16:50/16:55 oder an der Ecke zur Bockenheimer Warte gegen 17:00/05 treffen. Was ist dir lieber?

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## karsten13 (8. April 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Wir können uns gerne an der Alten Oper 16:50/16:55



also dann am Brunnen vor der Alten Oper,

bis später,

Karsten.


----------



## karsten13 (8. April 2009)

Moin,

auch ohne den sdf war's ne schöne Runde heute  . Rampe hat geguided und seinem Namen alle Ehre gemacht  .







Bilder, Track.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (9. April 2009)

M0in,

in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass meine   [FONT="][FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]Ø [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]Km/h für die Gesamte Strecke von 46Km und 820Hm knapp 18,5 betragen hat, würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt für mich von einer gemütlichen Runde sprechen ([/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT][FONT="]im Sinne vom Tempo; gleichwohl war [/FONT][FONT="]das Mitteinander sehr gemütlich), da meine Touren dieses Profils eher im Bereich von 14-15 zu finden sind (und auch nur, wenn ich alleine fahre). 

Aber, manchmal ist es auch ganz gut ein schnelleres Tempo zu fahren, um zu schauen, was möglich ist und wo in etwa die persönlichen Belastungsgrenzen liegen. Denn wenn man viel alleine fährt bzw. mit Bekannten, die ein langsameres Tempo als einer selbst fahren, dann fehlt einfach ein Vergleich nach oben. Deshalb war die Tour für mich auf jeden Fall gut. So viel dazu.

Greetz

Everest

p. s. der (für mich) neue S2 Trail ist auf alle Fälle eine Breicherung für mein Trail Repertoire


[/FONT]


----------



## ambro (9. April 2009)

hi @all, 

bin ziemlich neu hier im forum, aber ich habe genau DANACH gesucht! wenn mal wieder einer in frankfurt oder umgebung ne ruhige tour angehen will, wir (meine frau und ich, cannondale f5 und f800sl fahrer) sind dabei. sagt bescheid, wir sind keine cracks (ich bin früher mal crosscountry gefahren, meine frau und ich heute haben aber nur samstags-fahrer-qualitäten), fahren aber gern in geselliger runde mal mit.

über ne pm würd ich mich freuen, oder in diesem thread posten, dann bekomm ich ja auch ne mail.

mfg ambro

_______________

ups, gleich der erste fehler, danke für den hinweis sipaq. falscher thread für (wieder-) einsteiger...sorry.


----------



## powderJO (9. April 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> p. s. der (für mich) neue S2 Trail ist auf alle Fälle eine Breicherung für mein Trail Repertoire



welcher ist denn das? und  gibt es davon auch einen gps-track? wäre nett, wenn ich die infos und eventuell die daten bekommen könnte... danke, pj


----------



## karsten13 (9. April 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> welcher ist denn das? und  gibt es davon auch einen gps-track? wäre nett, wenn ich die infos und eventuell die daten bekommen könnte... danke, pj



den Track kannst Du hier anschauen:



karsten13 schrieb:


> Track



Der angesprochene Trail ist die NO'lichste Ecke des Tracks, bei entsprechender Zoomstufe in OSM auch als "Hans-Stephan-Pfad" eingezeichnet. Das gpx-File kannst Du über diesen Link, rechte Maus, Ziel speichern unter runterladen und etwa bei gpsies.de in was auch immer konvertieren ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Claudy (9. April 2009)

Sehr schön erklärt ... kannst du auch meine 2 kaputten Speichen bis morgen dingsen . Sehr ärgerlich; wo ich nach ewiger Pause mal wieder MTB fahren will.

Und sonst so; Stefanie ist raus. Also ich hätte anders entschieden .


----------



## karsten13 (10. April 2009)

Moin,

heute gab's ne Laktatexpress-Tour, aber da mit Claudy, Rampe, Budpinto und mir auch ein paar TNL-Leute dabei waren, poste ich's mal.






Danke Rampe  (das Wortspiel kommt mir grad irgendwie bekannt vor), die Tour fahrn wir irgendwann nochmal  .

Bilder, Track.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (11. April 2009)

Moin,

heute war gc - wie jeden Samstag. Budpinto hat geguided, der sieht immer Trails wo gar keine sind  . Nach der Tour gestern war das Tempo mal richtig angenehm - oder liegt das an den fehlenden Urlaubern? 






Alle Bilder ...

Apropos Urlauber: Der sdf hält es auch auf der anderen Seite des Atlantiks nicht ohne Rad aus, hier das erschreckende Beweisfoto 






Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## saharadesertfox (12. April 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Apropos Urlauber: Der sdf hält es auch auf der anderen Seite des Atlantiks nicht ohne Rad aus, hier das erschreckende Beweisfoto



Hi Leute,

leider macht ihr mich nicht gerade neidisch. Die ausgewählte Runde war einfach gigantisch, obwohl extrem flach. Hier ein paar mehr Bilder.


Noch viel Spaß mit euren bergigen Trails.


----------



## bikeorama (12. April 2009)

@sdf: Argh, du bist ja auf der anderen Seite der Erde. Dann vergiss mal die SMS, das wird nichts mit der Tour heute.

Buenos Dias, bin heute Nacht wieder in Deutschland aufgeschlagen. Die Koffer sind noch gepackt und bleiben es zunächst auch, denn bei dem Wetter muss ich erst mal Raus in die Sonne ein Ründchen drehen.

Ist für heute schon was geplant? Wenn nicht hat wer spontan Bock?


----------



## Milass (12. April 2009)

hey bojan, schön das du wieder da bist!
bist du am dienstag bei der uni dabei??

gruß


----------



## bikeorama (12. April 2009)

Hi Milass, wenns zeitlich passt fahr ich am Dienstag mit.

Heute war ein Traumtag , da purzeln die km und hm nur so dahin. ich bin aber alleine gefahren da sich keiner gemeldet hat. Habt ihr euch die vergagenen Tage alle kaputtgefahren ?


----------



## Rampe (12. April 2009)

Ja ich war ganz schön Platt, habe aber dann doch noch eine kleine Runde über den Limes gedreht (im Level 1,5 Tempo).
Übrigends hat der Osterhase den oberen Teil des"Hans-Stephan-Pfad" wieder fahrbar gemacht, da lag jede menge Holtz rum.

Ich denke Morgen so ab 15 Uhr bin ich wieder voll Einsatzfähig.


----------



## karsten13 (13. April 2009)

bikeorama schrieb:


> Hi Milass, wenns zeitlich passt fahr ich am Dienstag mit.



 

Nur zur Info: Die Uni-Runden sind aber noch ziemlich kurz und für Dich maximal regenerativ ...



bikeorama schrieb:


> ich bin aber alleine gefahren da sich keiner gemeldet hat. Habt ihr euch die vergagenen Tage alle kaputtgefahren ?



ne, Du warst ja nicht dabei  .
Im Ernst: Heute war Eiersuchen angesagt, nix Radfahren ...



Rampe schrieb:


> Übrigends hat der Osterhase den oberen Teil des"Hans-Stephan-Pfad" wieder fahrbar gemacht, da lag jede menge Holtz rum.



hört sich nach Kettensägenmassaker an  - was Du so alles vom Osterhasi bekommen hast 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Everstyle (13. April 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hi Leute...Hier ein paar mehr Bilder.


Die Haltevorrichtung fürs GPS-Gerät ist der Knaller! da musst man schon fast aufpassen, dass die nicht in der Kette hängen bleibt. Btw machst du gerade Subprime Sightseeing? 



Rampe schrieb:


> ...Übrigends hat der Osterhase den oberen Teil des"Hans-Stephan-Pfad" wieder fahrbar gemacht, da lag jede menge Holtz rum.



Ob wir es auch verdient haben?

greetz 

Everest


----------



## Everstyle (13. April 2009)

Mal was anderes, ich habe ab Mittwoch drei Tage frei und plane am Mittwoch eine Tour in Richtung Butzbach. Ich habe gehofft, dass Oliver mir dabei helfen würde, ein paar interessante Wege zu erkunden. Wird ja aus bekannten Gründen aber nicht funktionieren. 

Deshalb die Frage in die Runde, hat jmd. Zeit und Lust mich auf dem Weg dorthin zu begleiten? Bis Winterstein kenne ich mich aus und dort vor Ort kenne ich paar gute Wege. Was ich allerdings nicht so gut kenne, ist der Weg in Richtung Butzbach und hier den Hausberg. Dabei wollte ich mich zunächst an den Limes halten und sonst (da ich kein GPS habe) werde ich wohl auf meinen Orientierungssinn vertrauen. Tempo sollte "Reisegeschwindigkeit" sein, sprich normal/leicht, da ich einiges an Km an dem Tag mit Sicherheit zurücklegen werde. Start ist Hohemark, Zeitpunkt wäre mir am liebsten früh, so zwischen 9 und 10 Uhr. 

Gruß

Everest


----------



## karsten13 (13. April 2009)

Rampe schrieb:


> Übrigends hat der Osterhase den oberen Teil des"Hans-Stephan-Pfad" wieder fahrbar gemacht, da lag jede menge Holtz rum.



sieht wirklich wieder gut aus  



Everstyle schrieb:


> Deshalb die Frage in die Runde, hat jmd. Zeit und Lust mich auf dem Weg dorthin zu begleiten?



Lust schon, nur blöd, dass ich arbeiten muss 

Oli hatte das glaub ich auch nicht von Ffm aus geplant, sondern mit Auto-Transfer.



Everstyle schrieb:


> Bis Winterstein kenne ich mich aus und dort vor Ort kenne ich paar gute Wege. Was ich allerdings nicht so gut kenne, ist der Weg in Richtung Butzbach und hier den Hausberg. Dabei wollte ich mich zunächst an den Limes halten und sonst (da ich kein GPS habe) werde ich wohl auf meinen Orientierungssinn vertrauen.



auf'm Hausberg war ich mal mit'm Crosser, da sind wir auch experimentell (ohne GPS) unterwegs gewesen. Die Orientierung am Limes klappt bis Wiesenthal gut, von dort würde ich den Hausberg über Münster anfahren.

Viel Spass!

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (15. April 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, ich habe ab Mittwoch drei Tage frei und plane am Mittwoch eine Tour in Richtung Butzbach. Ich habe gehofft, dass Oliver mir dabei helfen würde, ein paar interessante Wege zu erkunden. Wird ja aus bekannten Gründen aber nicht funktionieren.



Hi Leute,

melde mich wieder zurück. Butzbach ohne GPS??? Das Gebiet habe ich mühevoll mit Wanderungen und mindestens 5 Ausfahrten erkundet. Ich will kommenden Sonntag eine Tour anbieten. Inklusive Downhill, jede Menge Single Trails etc. Wer hat Lust? 

Rund um Hausberg

Ansonsten:

Morgen Donnerstag 18:30 N8Ride ab HM


----------



## Milass (15. April 2009)

hey da ich sowieso dauerfrei habe, stelle ich mich mal zur verfügung.


----------



## Everstyle (15. April 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> melde mich wieder zurück. Butzbach ohne GPS??? Das Gebiet habe ich mühevoll mit Wanderungen und mindestens 5 Ausfahrten erkundet. Ich will kommenden Sonntag eine Tour anbieten. Inklusive Downhill, jede Menge Single Trails etc. Wer hat Lust?



Nun,

das Hauptaugenmerk bei meiner Tour war mehr das Erreichen von Butzbach und die Rückkehr nach FFm. Und da die Tour insgesamt knapp 115Km und 2300Hm hatte, habe ich auch vorausschauend auf Experimente am Hausberg verzichtet und statt dessen die normalen Wege gesucht. Was ich aber ausprobiert habe, das war der LimesTrail auf dem Kamm in Richtung Langenhein-Ziegenberg und muss sagen, sehr cool.

Lust auf Sonntag hätte ich schon, muss aber noch paar Faktoren wie Umzug am Samstag beim Kumpel und meine Frau bedenken, weshalb ich nicht zusagen kann.

Aber, wie hast du dir die Tour vorgestellt? Zeit, Anreise, Tempo etc.

Gruß

Everest

p. s. hier das Profil der Tour


----------



## Rampe (15. April 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Morgen Donnerstag 18:30 N8Ride ab HM



Also ich bin dabei, Sonntag warscheinlich auch.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## karsten13 (16. April 2009)

Rampe schrieb:


> Also ich bin dabei



nachdem ich gestern noch mit Claudy zu Eis Christina musste, war ich heut total fertig 




Everstyle schrieb:


> Und da die Tour insgesamt knapp 115Km und 2300Hm hatte



 



Everstyle schrieb:


> Aber, wie hast du dir die Tour vorgestellt? Zeit, Anreise, Tempo etc.



würd mich für meine WE-Planung auch interessieren!

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Claudy (16. April 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> nachdem ich gestern noch mit Claudy zu Eis Christina musste, war ich heut total fertig



...bestimmt, weil du dich wieder mal nicht auf den Stuhl gesetzt hast .


----------



## waade (17. April 2009)

Ich bin am Sonntag nicht dabei, da ich nächste Woche ab Sonntag am Kalterer See trainiere.


----------



## GuBu (17. April 2009)

Sonntag soll das Wetter ja wieder besser werden  , wann und wo wollt ihr da fahren ?

Viele Grüße,

Gunther


----------



## saharadesertfox (18. April 2009)

Hi Leute,

für die Hausbergrunde am Sonntag bitte um 11:00 zum Treffpunkt illegalerweise (!!!) von der Autobahnraststätte Wetterau herunterfahren. Das ist direkt hinter der Schell Tankstelle und vor dem Raststättenbereich. Dort direkt unter der Autobahn durchfahren und geradeaus zum Tannenhof. Dort sind Parkplätze mit ausreichend Platz zum umziehen und losfahren.

Naja, ein bischen anspruchsvoll und höhenmeterlastig wird die Strecke schon sein. Deshalb auch Zeit einplanen. Ansonsten sind die Wetteraussichten sehr gut. Der Höhepunkt wird der neu errichtete Aussichtsturm auf dem Hausberg sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (18. April 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Naja, ein bischen anspruchsvoll und höhenmeterlastig wird die Strecke schon sein. Deshalb auch Zeit einplanen.



kannst Du das bitte näher erläutern?
Hab nix gegen Höhenmeter, aber ich brauch kein Renntempo.
Meinst Du mit anspruchsvoll konditionell und/oder technisch?

Danke und Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## saharadesertfox (18. April 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> kannst Du das bitte näher erläutern?
> Hab nix gegen Höhenmeter, aber ich brauch kein Renntempo.
> Meinst Du mit anspruchsvoll konditionell und/oder technisch?



Hi Karsten,

kein 20er Tempo! Eher in Richtung 16er bis 18er. Nicht technischer als wir auch auf unseren GC-Samstagsrunden bzw. N8Rides fahren. Die Geschwindigkeit reduziert sich schon auch aufgrund der Gruppengrösse von selbst. Es kommen ca. 60 Kilometer und 1500hm zustande.


----------



## karsten13 (18. April 2009)

Danke Oli!



saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Die Geschwindigkeit reduziert sich schon auch aufgrund der Gruppengrösse von selbst.



... oder die Gruppengrösse reduziert sich schon vorab aufgrund der Postings hier 

Werd mir mal den Wecker stellen 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Everstyle (18. April 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> ...Der Höhepunkt wird der neu errichtete Aussichtsturm auf dem Hausberg sein.


Ohhhhhh... den kenne ich schon. Hast du nicht etwas anderes im Gepäck? 

Also, im Ernst. Ich würde mitkommen, Frage ist nur, wie? Kann mich jmd. mit meinem Plastik-Rad aus FFm mitnehmen? Andernfalls würde ich mit der Bahn anreisen müssen. 

Btw bei dem Startpunkt, planst du noch den Winterstein mitzunehmen? wäre nämlich auch cool. Und dann noch den Limesweg vom Römerturm nach Langenhein-Ziegenberg...ahhh...Sahne...

Gruß

E.

p. s. @ Karsten: wir fahren einfach langsamer, dann muss er es auch


----------



## saharadesertfox (18. April 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ohhhhhh... den kenne ich schon. Hast du nicht etwas anderes im Gepäck?



Alles drum herum....



Everstyle schrieb:


> Also, im Ernst. Ich würde mitkommen, Frage ist nur, wie? Kann mich jmd. mit meinem Plastik-Rad aus FFm mitnehmen? Andernfalls würde ich mit der Bahn anreisen müssen.



@ Karsten kannst du Everstyle mitnehmen? Rampe, Bikeorama und ich kommen mit dem MTB angereist....



Everstyle schrieb:


> Btw bei dem Startpunkt, planst du noch den Winterstein mitzunehmen? wäre nämlich auch cool. Und dann noch den Limesweg vom Römerturm nach Langenhein-Ziegenberg...ahhh...Sahne...



Das Ergebnis der Nutzung dieses Trails ist dieser Artikel ..... http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/rmn01.c.5629458.de.htm
Es gibt noch ein Alternativtrail, der parallel über das Militärgelände verläuft...



Everstyle schrieb:


> p. s. @ Karsten: wir fahren einfach langsamer, dann muss er es auch



Kommt nicht in die Tüte


----------



## Everstyle (18. April 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> [email protected] Karsten kannst du Everstyle mitnehmen?...


Wenn es klappen könnte, wäre es ziemlich cool. Aber, ich weiss ja nicht wie groß dein Auto ist, also keine Verrenkungen, ich kann auch mit der Bahn nach Bad Nauheim. Von dort aus ist es ja nicht weit.



saharadesertfox schrieb:


> ...Das Ergebnis der Nutzung dieses Trails ist dieser Artikel ..... http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/rmn01.c.5629458.de.htm...


Also ich fahre wieder einen Vollvisierhelm, noch eine 200er Gabel oder eine mobile Baggereinheit (sprich Klappspaten ) mit mir herum, von daher keine Sorge um die Wege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuBu (18. April 2009)

Wenn es morgen früh trocken ist (was ja angesagt ist) komme ich aus Bad Vilbel mit meinem Rad im Golf zum Treffpunkt um 11 Uhr. Bin schon gespannt auf meine erste Runde mit euch...

Viele Grüße,

Gunther


----------



## karsten13 (18. April 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Wenn es klappen könnte, wäre es ziemlich cool. Aber, ich weiss ja nicht wie groß dein Auto ist, also keine Verrenkungen



es ist ein A3. Sollte eigentlich gehen. Nur zum Schutz der Räder muss ich mir was überlegen, habe noch PE-Folie, geht das?

Abfahrt wäre 10:30 bei mir, sei also 5 - 10 min. vorher da. Adresse findest Du bei karsten13.de im Impressum.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## saharadesertfox (18. April 2009)

GuBu schrieb:


> Wenn es morgen früh trocken ist (was ja angesagt ist) komme ich aus Bad Vilbel mit meinem Rad im Golf zum Treffpunkt um 11 Uhr. Bin schon gespannt auf meine erste Runde mit euch...



Meinerseits!!! Die Runde birgt einige Überraschungen!




karsten13 schrieb:


> es ist ein A3. Sollte eigentlich gehen. Nur zum Schutz der Räder muss ich mir was überlegen, habe noch PE-Folie, geht das?



Prima!


----------



## Everstyle (18. April 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> es ist ein A3. Sollte eigentlich gehen. Nur zum Schutz der Räder muss ich mir was überlegen, habe noch PE-Folie, geht das?
> 
> Abfahrt wäre 10:30 bei mir, sei also 5 - 10 min. vorher da. Adresse findest Du bei karsten13.de im Impressum.
> 
> ...



Alles klar, ich bin pünktlich da (übrigens, die Adresse ist mir ziemlich bekannt...) Ich kann auch eine Liegedecke mitbringen, vielleicht hilft es beim verstauen. 

Gruß

Everest


----------



## karsten13 (18. April 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> die Adresse ist mir ziemlich bekannt...



aha. Erzählst Du mir dann morgen ...



Everstyle schrieb:


> Ich kann auch eine Liegedecke mitbringen, vielleicht hilft es beim verstauen.



Danke, aber sieht so schon ganz gut aus.



Everstyle schrieb:


> @ Karsten: wir fahren einfach langsamer, dann muss er es auch



kannst Du Gedanken lesen? 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## karsten13 (18. April 2009)

Noch ein Wort zur heutigen gc-Tour mit Christian. Im Taunus war es nach dem Regen sehr glitschig und dementsprechend sahen wir auch hinterher aus  .

Suppe auf'm Feldi:






Bilder, Track.

Auf dem Rückweg hab ich noch bei der Fanfiluca-Filiale in Ginnheim vorbeigeschaut, die Dame hat mich fast net erkannt   .

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## saharadesertfox (18. April 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Bilder, Track.



Wie immer, sehr aufschlußreich, als ob selber mitgefahren!


----------



## Torpedo64 (19. April 2009)

Hmmm, Hausberg-Runde 
Leider zu spät entdeckt, vielleicht gibt's ja demnächst einen Track...


----------



## Everstyle (19. April 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Everstyle schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...p. s. @ Karsten: wir fahren einfach langsamer, dann muss er es auch
> ...



Hat zwar nicht immer so funktioniert, wie wir es uns vorgestellt haben, doch jetzt nach der Auswertung meiner Daten muss ich feststellen, dass alles nicht sooo ganz schlimm war, wie es sich eigentlich angefühlt hat. Obwohl ich auch zugeben muss, dass ich mich jetzt ziemlich platt fühle.

Jedenfalls bin ich gespannt auf den Track, denn die ganzen Abzweigungen bekomme ich jetzt auch nicht mehr einzeln auf die Reihe. Und einige der Parts möchte ich auf alle Fälle in meine Runde einbauen.

E.

p. s. und hier noch eine Demonstration meiner DigiCam


----------



## bikeorama (19. April 2009)

Hier gibts die routingfähigen Karten mit den blau hervorgehobenen Trails.
http://openmtbmap.org/?page_id=45


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (19. April 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Hat zwar nicht immer so funktioniert, wie wir es uns vorgestellt haben, doch jetzt nach der Auswertung meiner Daten muss ich feststellen, dass alles nicht sooo ganz schlimm war, wie es sich eigentlich angefühlt hat. Obwohl ich auch zugeben muss, dass ich mich jetzt ziemlich platt fühle.
> 
> Jedenfalls bin ich gespannt auf den Track, denn die ganzen Abzweigungen bekomme ich jetzt auch nicht mehr einzeln auf die Reihe. Und einige der Parts möchte ich auf alle Fälle in meine Runde einbauen.
> 
> ...und hier noch eine Demonstration meiner DigiCam



Zugegeben, es war dann doch ziemlich schnell geworden. Letztendlich mussten wir noch einen Rüffel von Karsten einfangen. Recht hat er. Ein weniger gedrosseltes Tempo wäre auch ok gewesen.

Hier der Track des heutigen Tages im Anhang. Bei mir war nach 112 km Tagesleistung schluss. Für 1 1/2 Wochen Zwangspause wegen Erkältung und USA Ausflug fühlte ich mich dann doch ganz gut.

P.S.: Nettes Video, wer das wohl ist?


----------



## karsten13 (19. April 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> P.S.: Nettes Video, wer das wohl ist?



die stylischen Klamotten trägt nur einer


----------



## guzzy (19. April 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Zugegeben, es war dann doch ziemlich schnell geworden. Letztendlich mussten wir noch einen Rüffel von Karsten einfangen. Recht hat er. Ein weniger gedrosseltes Tempo wäre auch ok gewesen.
> 
> Besten dank an alle beteiligten der heutigen Tour.
> Für mich haben sich heute völlige neue Perspektiven ergeben, die da sind Tempo und Streckenführung.
> ...


----------



## saharadesertfox (19. April 2009)

guzzy schrieb:


> Besten dank an alle beteiligten der heutigen Tour.
> Für mich haben sich heute völlige neue Perspektiven ergeben, die da sind Tempo und Streckenführung.



Gern geschehen, so haben wir uns zumindest am Ziel (Hausbergturm) getroffen.


----------



## karsten13 (19. April 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Zugegeben, es war dann doch ziemlich schnell geworden. Letztendlich mussten wir noch einen Rüffel von Karsten einfangen. Recht hat er. Ein weniger gedrosseltes Tempo wäre auch ok gewesen.



Nur zur Klarstellung: Mir geht es ums "Gruppe fahren", weniger um die Geschwindigkeit. Dabei ist es kein Problem, wenn nach entsprechender Ansage und Erklärung des Weges die Schnelleren mal vorfahren. Allerdings platzt mir der Kragen, wenn Leute hinten rausfallen und diese dann schön auf Abstand gehalten werden - ohne die Chance, so wieder ranzufahren (die volle Breitseite hast Du halt abbekommen, weil Du den Guide-Hut auf hattest).

Nun zur Tour an sich. Am Start beim Tannenhof waren von Ffm mit dem Rad angereist Rampe, bikeorama und der sdf (die sind auch wieder nach Ffm zurückgefahren  ). Zudem guzzy aus Friedberg sowie mit dem Auto angereist GuBu, Everstyle und ich.

Mir war schnell klar, dass die Gruppe die Tour nicht zusammen zu Ende fahren würde. Sie war aber vom sdf mit eindeutigen Parametern angekündigt: 



saharadesertfox schrieb:


> kein 20er Tempo! Eher in Richtung 16er bis 18er. Nicht technischer als wir auch auf unseren GC-Samstagsrunden bzw. N8Rides fahren. Die Geschwindigkeit reduziert sich schon auch aufgrund der Gruppengrösse von selbst. Es kommen ca. 60 Kilometer und 1500hm zustande.



So haben uns nach Wiesenthal guzzy und GuBu verlassen, schön war aber, dass wir sie auf dem Hausberg wieder getroffen haben  .

Mein Bild des Tages: 







Alle Bilder gibt's hier, den bereinigten Track vom sdf hier.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## saharadesertfox (19. April 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Mein Bild des Tages:



Meins, des Monats!


----------



## Torpedo64 (20. April 2009)

Der Track sieht ja ganz schön chaotisch aus  
Mal schauen, ob man den nachfahren und etwas optimieren kann...


----------



## karsten13 (20. April 2009)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Der Track sieht ja ganz schön chaotisch aus
> Mal schauen, ob man den nachfahren und etwas optimieren kann...



... der Weg ist das Ziel ...


----------



## GuBu (20. April 2009)

Ein paar Bilder und ein Video von gestern:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157617072306784/

War eine sehr interessante Erfahrung. Klasse, dass das Wetter so mitgespielt hat. 

Viele Grüße, Gunther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuBu (20. April 2009)

Habe mal versucht, eine Variante zum Bild des Tages beizusteuern (als Anhang).


----------



## Rampe (20. April 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ... der Weg ist das Ziel ...



...genau, wobei gestern Abend war das Ziel (mein gut gefüllter Kühlschrank) eindeutig wichtiger!

Ps.: Ich habe schon wieder Hunger.


----------



## saharadesertfox (20. April 2009)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Der Track sieht ja ganz schön chaotisch aus
> Mal schauen, ob man den nachfahren und etwas optimieren kann...



Das habe ich auch gedacht, nachdem ich den Track sah. Gefühlt hat sich die Tour doch ganz anders.



Rampe schrieb:


> Ps.: Ich habe schon wieder Hunger.



Recht so, in drei Monaten werden wir jeden Tag dieses Hungergefühl bekommen.


----------



## Everstyle (20. April 2009)

Hey Jungs, vielen Dank für den Track!!! Dieser erlaubt mir jedenfalls meine Planungen für eine Tour von FFm nach Butzbach noch ein Mal zu überarbeiten und besser zu machen. Man, da freu ich mich schon...

Ich will auf alle Fälle, bevor ich meine Tour (FFm-Butzbach [zurück mit DB]) mit ein paar Bekannten von mir abfahre, diese noch vorher auf die Machbarkeit prüfen (grobe Eckdaten: 75-95Km und 2200-2800Hm). Meine Überlegung ist evtl. am Freitag nen freien Tag einzuschieben und mich aufs Rad zu setzen. Irgendjemand interessiert?

E.

p. s. bei der Tour wäre mein Tempo angesagt, sprich 13-15 Km/h Durchschnitt


----------



## saharadesertfox (21. April 2009)

Hi Leute,

Donnerstag 18:30 N8Ride ab HM mit viel Sonnenschein!


----------



## karsten13 (22. April 2009)

also ich hatte heut ein deja vu beim Anblick dieser Werbung ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (22. April 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> also ich hatte heut ein deja vu beim Anblick dieser Werbung ...



Falsches Bild, das ist das richtige!


----------



## karsten13 (28. April 2009)

Moin,

mal ne Technik-Frage, hier fahren ja einige normale Reifen schlauchlos.

Wie heisst das Zeug (Link wäre gut), was ihr zum Abdichten benutzt?

Habe das Problem, dass mein UST-Reifen hinten mind. 5 (!!!) kleine Löcher hat und meine Flickaktion eben nicht so der Bringer war  . Dichtet das Zeug auch sowas ab?

Danke und Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## bikeorama (28. April 2009)

Hi, das Zeug das ich benutze heißt Stans notubes Dichtmilch. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit. Gibts bei Hibike, ist aber dort grade nicht auf Lager. Sollte auch mit deinen Löchern fertig werden sofern du da nicht irgendwas ausgestanzt hast .


----------



## karsten13 (28. April 2009)

bikeorama schrieb:


> Hi, das Zeug das ich benutze heißt Stans notubes Dichtmilch. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit. Gibts bei Hibike, ist aber dort grade nicht auf Lager. Sollte auch mit deinen Löchern fertig werden sofern du da nicht irgendwas ausgestanzt hast .



danke!

Blöde Frage, aber wie krieg ich das Zeug dann in den Reifen??? 

Es gibt ja auch noch Alternativen, wo das Zeug mit Druck reingeht, das schonmal ausprobiert?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## bikeorama (28. April 2009)

In der Regel können die Ventile auf- bzw. rausgedreht werden. Über die Öffnung kannst du dann die Reifen mit der Milch befüllen. Am elegantesten geht es mit einer Spritze aber wenn du die Milchflasche  gescheit auf die Öffnung setzt, geht das auch so.


----------



## karsten13 (28. April 2009)

bikeorama schrieb:


> In der Regel können die Ventile auf- bzw. rausgedreht werden. Über die Öffnung kannst du dann die Reifen mit der Milch befüllen. Am elegantesten geht es mit einer Spritze aber wenn du die Milchflasche  gescheit auf die Öffnung setzt, geht das auch so.



das mach ich dann wohl besser nicht in der Wohnung ... 

Danke,

Karsten.


----------



## Rampe (29. April 2009)

bikeorama schrieb:


> In der Regel können die Ventile auf- bzw. rausgedreht werden. Über die Öffnung kannst du dann die Reifen mit der Milch befüllen. Am elegantesten geht es mit einer Spritze aber wenn du die Milchflasche  gescheit auf die Öffnung setzt, geht das auch so.



Ich montiere den Reifen immer soweit das er noch etwa 20 cm offen ist und schütte das Zeug dann rein, und mache ihn dann mit den Reifenheber komplett drauf.
Ich habe an meinem Ust R.R. im Moment 12 kleine Löcher, wer bietet mehr?


----------



## saharadesertfox (30. April 2009)

Sonntag hat mir bikeorama beim montieren von Schlauchreifen auf UST Felgen geholfen. Sind schon einige Kniffe und Tricks notwendig. Eine sehr nasse und glitschige Angelegenheit, die sich aber sehr lohnt. *Der Unterschied ist spürbar und wirkt bei einem Hardteil wie eine zusätzliche Dämpfung!*


----------



## theobviousfaker (1. Mai 2009)

Hey, ich wollte euch drauf hinweisen, dass auf den Wegen zwischen Gr. Feldberg, Fuchstanz und Parkplatz Hohemark ne Menge zerdepperter Flaschen rumliegen  Die Spuren des "Bierathlons" den ne große Gruppe Jugendlicher da veranstaltet hat


----------



## Rampe (5. Mai 2009)

Am Donnerstag um 18:30 Hohemark, Nightride (oder besser Sundowner)
Wird wohl etwas geruhsamer als üblich da sdf und bikorama nicht dabei sind und ich mit der Hollywoodschaukel komme.
Mein Silberpfeil ist in Reperatur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (5. Mai 2009)

Rampe schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag um 18:30 Hohemark, Nightride (oder besser Sundowner)



Wo geht's denn längs? Damit ich zumindest gedanklich mitfahren kann


----------



## Rampe (5. Mai 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Wo geht's denn längs? Damit ich zumindest gedanklich mitfahren kann



Ich hätte mal wieder Lust auf die Zacken.


----------



## waade (6. Mai 2009)

ich bin dabei.


----------



## karsten13 (6. Mai 2009)

Rampe schrieb:


> Wird wohl etwas geruhsamer als üblich da sdf und bikorama nicht dabei sind und ich mit der Hollywoodschaukel komme.
> Mein Silberpfeil ist in Reperatur.



was hat er denn, der Silberpfeil? 



Rampe schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal wieder Lust auf die Zacken.







waade schrieb:


> ich bin dabei.



diese Woche mal nicht im Urlaub? 

Fahre morgen auch mit  .

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Rampe (6. Mai 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> was hat er denn, der Silberpfeil



aua im Tretlager, habe ihn wohl zu oft getreten.


----------



## karsten13 (6. Mai 2009)

Rampe schrieb:


> aua im Tretlager, habe ihn wohl zu oft getreten.



oh je, ging aber schnell, hab doch denselben Lagermist in meinem Spicy


----------



## bluebike (7. Mai 2009)

ich mag auch mal wieder kommen.
Fährt jemand ab Ffm. Süd mitm Rad, Karsten?
17.15h am Brunnen vor dem Colosseum?

Gruß, b.
(dem sein Tretlager auch ein bisschen knackt)


----------



## GuBu (7. Mai 2009)

Heute möchte ich es auch mal mit dem Sundowner / NR versuchen. Das Wetter sieht ja genial aus. Welche "Zacken" sprich Strecke peilt ihr denn an?

Viele Grüße,

Gunther


----------



## karsten13 (7. Mai 2009)

bluebike schrieb:


> 17.15h am Brunnen vor dem Colosseum?



geht klar 



GuBu schrieb:


> Welche "Zacken" sprich Strecke peilt ihr denn an?



Rampe meint die 3 Zacken. Die Tour wird vielleicht nicht soooo schnell wie sonst, wird trotzdem aber > 1000 hm haben und von/bis HM etwa 3 h dauern.

Noch ein Hinweis: Auch wenn es schon länger hell ist, so ist eine vernünftige Lichtanlage unbedingt erforderlich.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (7. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich komme doch mit. Diesmal mit schwerem Gerät (Cannonball).

Oliver


----------



## karsten13 (9. Mai 2009)

Moin,

die Kirchentreppe in Orschel hat sich heute gerächt  .
Budpinto hat seinen Anspruch auf den Plattenkönig wieder gefestigt  .

Leider musste ich dann kurz später an der Bahnschranke feststellen, dass auch mein HR zuviel Luft verliert  . Bin dann entnervt in Niederursel in die U-Bahn gestiegen ...

Und hier noch als Nachtrag ein paar Impressionen von der 3-Zacken-Tour  vom Donnerstag, alle Bilder gibt's hier.












Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## orscheler (26. Mai 2009)

Hi,

hier im dem thread hatte jemand (ich glaube saharadesertfox) eine Alternative zum Limestrail, der vom Gaulskopf nach Langenhain/Ziegenberg führt, erwähnt. Diese Alternative soll in der Nähe des alten Ami-Übungsplatzes laufen. 

Ich hätte gerne etwas mehr Details wo der Trail enau verläuft, da ich mich in der Gegend nicht so gut auskenne. Wenn es eine gleichwertige Alternative zum Limestrail gibt, würde ich eher die benutzen.

Gruß

Orscheler


----------



## saharadesertfox (26. Mai 2009)

orscheler schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier im dem thread hatte jemand (ich glaube saharadesertfox) eine Alternative zum Limestrail, der vom Gaulskopf nach Langenhain/Ziegenberg führt, erwähnt. Diese Alternative soll in der Nähe des alten Ami-Übungsplatzes laufen.
> 
> ...



Hi Orscheler,

hier die Runde. Viel Spaß beim Abfahren!


----------



## orscheler (27. Mai 2009)

super!

vielen dank sahara!


----------



## saharadesertfox (28. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute,

gestern gings mit Stefan O. bei GC in Richtung Hunoldstal. Einige neue Wege und Pfage waren auch dabei. Lohnenswert, wenn wir unsere nächste Tour zum Hunoldstal fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (30. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute,

viel Spaß morgen am und rund um den den "Friteusen"-Tempel (Bahai). Hier der Track.


----------



## Torpedo64 (30. Mai 2009)

Der Track sieht lustig aus . Erinnert mich an WintersteinXXL und andere Tracks, die auf GPS Tracks liegen...
Lohnt es sich das mal nachzufahren? Wie hoch ist der Trailanteil? 

Gruß,
Torpedo


----------



## saharadesertfox (30. Mai 2009)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Der Track sieht lustig aus . Erinnert mich an WintersteinXXL und andere Tracks, die auf GPS Tracks liegen...
> Lohnt es sich das mal nachzufahren? Wie hoch ist der Trailanteil?
> 
> Gruß,
> Torpedo



Würde fast 70% schätzen.


----------



## Torpedo64 (30. Mai 2009)

Subba  Ist dann was fürn Mondag  Somit sind die Tage voll verplant...


----------



## saharadesertfox (30. Mai 2009)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Subba  Ist dann was fürn Mondag  Somit sind die Tage voll verplant...



Morgen 14:00 an der hm.

oder 

14:30 Königstein Ecke Georg-Pingler-Straße/Hauptstraße: 

Das Tempo ist hoch, für Torpedo als Wipo-Erfahrener bestimmt angemessen!


----------



## Torpedo64 (30. Mai 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Morgen 14:00 an der hm.
> 
> oder
> 
> ...


 
Leider bin ich zu dem Zeitpunkt irgendwo in der Rhön mit dem Rennrad (RTF), aber nächsten Samstag könnte ich ja mal "nächstLevel Taunus" mitfahren. Da ich nur Go Crazy Level 3 kenne...bin ich echt mal auf Level 4 gespannt 

(hat jemand Lust sich bei meinem LMB (SO) einzutragen? Wird bestimmt eine sch(w)eißtreibende Tour..., garantiert )


----------



## Claudy (30. Mai 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Morgen 14:00 an der hm.
> 
> oder
> 
> ...



  ​
Kurzer Hinweis; nicht alle hier in diesem Thread fahren Level 4 und die für heute geplante Tour wird hoffentlich etwas entspannter gefahren. 

Herzliche Grüße

Anke


----------



## karsten13 (30. Mai 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Das Tempo ist hoch, für Torpedo als Wipo-Erfahrener bestimmt angemessen!



Lieber sdf, 

kann es sein, dass Dir das viele Radfahren auf's Hirn geschlagen ist?  

Die Tour ist nicht auf Deinem Mist gewachsen, Du nimmst nicht dran teil, veröffentlichst sie hier und bestimmst auch noch das Tempo? 

Gruss,

Karsten

(leicht angefressen)


----------



## Claudy (7. Juni 2009)




----------



## karsten13 (7. Juni 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> Who'll Stop The Rain



... und was macht man bei so nem tollen Wetter?
Zum Beispiel mal was zu den Bad Kreuznach Touren aufschreiben 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (8. Juni 2009)

Hi Claudy,

gestern hatten bikeorama und ich das (Regen-)Schlüsselerlebnis. Garmisch bei den deutschen mtb-Marathon-Meisterschaften. Auf der letzten Runde bei Kilometer 65 fing es so langsam an zu Regnen. Nur zu dem Zeitpunkt ging es hoch auf 1300 hm. Dort angekommen, fingen die Niederschläge so richtig an prickelnd auf der Haut zu wirken. Mit knapp über 0°c ging es dann schön trailig bergab nach Garmisch. Im Ziel angekommen schlotternden wir nur so vor uns hin.

Hier dennoch die Ergebnisse:

99km - 2600 hm

bikeroma in 4:37 Platz 13 in der Klasse Sen I.
sdf in 4:57 Platz 11 in der Klasse Sen. II.


----------



## karsten13 (8. Juni 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Im Ziel angekommen schlotternden wir nur so vor uns hin.



Nierengurt vergessen?


----------



## saharadesertfox (8. Juni 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ... und was macht man bei so nem tollen Wetter?
> Zum Beispiel mal was zu den Bad Kreuznach Touren aufschreiben



Ist das eine neue Sportart?


----------



## saharadesertfox (8. Juni 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Nierengurt vergessen



Diesmal nicht......


----------



## theobviousfaker (8. Juni 2009)

Der Bericht von der Bad Kreuznach-Tour macht echt hungrig, meld dich ma bei mir wenn du die nochmal fahren willst 

Wahnsinnsergebnis beim Marathon


----------



## Claudy (8. Juni 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hi Claudy,
> 
> gestern hatten bikeorama und ich das (Regen-)Schlüsselerlebnis. Garmisch bei den deutschen mtb-Marathon-Meisterschaften. Auf der letzten Runde bei Kilometer 65 fing es so langsam an zu Regnen. Nur zu dem Zeitpunkt ging es hoch auf 1300 hm. Dort angekommen, fingen die Niederschläge so richtig an prickelnd auf der Haut zu wirken. Mit knapp über 0°c ging es dann schön trailig bergab nach Garmisch. Im Ziel angekommen schlotternden wir nur so vor uns hin.
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch , ihr beiden seit so schnell; das macht mir irgendwie etwas Angst    (Auf Slowenien!)  

Das letzte Wochenende war wettermäßig extrem übel (und auch "privat"  hatte ich ein richtig mieses Erlebnis)  .



Den Song hat Bruce auf seinem Konzert in Stockholm gespielt. Das Intro war ein Lied aus "Michel aus Lönneberga". Am 3. Juli gehe ich zum Konzert ins Waldstation  .

Für das kommende Wochenende werde ich mir nochmal ein Rädsche (diesmal das Scott Genius) leihen und dann endlich eine Entscheidung treffen...

Allen einen schönen Montag .

Liebe Grüße Anke


----------



## Everstyle (8. Juni 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> ...Für das kommende Wochenende werde ich mir nochmal ein Rädsche (diesmal das Scott Genius) leihen und dann endlich eine Entscheidung treffen...



Was steht denn zu Debatte an? Vielleicht können wir dir helfen? 

Bisher kann ich über Scott nur positives berichten. Zumind. was mein Spark anbetrifft, und das trotz kl. Krankheiten von Viergelenker wie z. B. knackende Buchsen oder einem Bruch des Dämpferbolzens; das Konzept des Bikes ist für mich persönlich einfach überzeugend. Gleiches habe ich von Genius gehört/gelesen, und ich denke, dass auch hier das Bike in sich stimmig ist. Negativ ist aber, und das werden dir alle hier sagen, Scott ist sehr teuer, weshalb ich ein Scott nur dann kaufen würde, wenn du einen wirklich tollen Rabatt bekommst. Sonst bist du mit der Konkurrenz einfach besser dran. 

Gruß

Everest

p. s. Glückwunsch an die "Push-the-Tempo-Freaks" !!!


----------



## Claudy (8. Juni 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Was steht denn zu Debatte an? Vielleicht kÃ¶nnen wir dir helfen?
> 
> Bisher kann ich Ã¼ber Scott nur positives berichten. Zumind. was mein Spark anbetrifft, und das trotz kl. Krankheiten von Viergelenker wie z. B. knackende Buchsen oder einem Bruch des DÃ¤mpferbolzens; das Konzept des Bikes ist fÃ¼r mich persÃ¶nlich einfach Ã¼berzeugend. Gleiches habe ich von Genius gehÃ¶rt/gelesen, und ich denke, dass auch hier das Bike in sich stimmig ist. Negativ ist aber, und das werden dir alle hier sagen, Scott ist sehr teuer, weshalb ich ein Scott nur dann kaufen wÃ¼rde, wenn du einen wirklich tollen Rabatt bekommst. Sonst bist du mit der Konkurrenz einfach besser dran.
> 
> ...



Moin Everest,

das ist eine laaaaaange Geschichte . War mir anfangs noch nicht mal sicher, ob ich lieber ein neues MTB oder ein neues RR mÃ¶chte.

Mein im November bestelltes Canyon Nerve kann erst Mitte August geliefert werden . 

Bin das Lapierre Zesty und dann das Spicy Probe gefahren. Das Spicy scheidet aus (zu schwer fÃ¼r die dicke, alte & langsame Anke). Am Zesty stÃ¶rt mich, dass es keine Talas hat. Der Umbau soll 300â¬ kosten  und niemand kann mir sagen, ob ich damit die Geometrie des Rades "kaputt"  mache. AuÃerdem passt kein Flaschenhalter dran; ich bin eigentlich bekennende Flaschenfahrerin.   

Ãber das Scott Genius habe ich ebenfalls viel Gutes gehÃ¶rt und gelesen. Bin somit gespannt auf die Testfahrt...wenn dann wÃ¼rde es "nur" das Alu Rad werden. 

Also; Jungs sagt eure Meinung . Meine "Radscheffin"  meint nÃ¤mlich, ich brÃ¤uche Ã¼berhaupt gar nicht so ein Rad. 

Herzliche GrÃ¼Ãe Anke


----------



## Everstyle (8. Juni 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> ...Also; Jungs sagt eure Meinung . Meine "Radscheffin"  meint nämlich, ich bräuche überhaupt gar nicht so ein Rad.
> 
> Herzliche Grüße Anke



Hmm...so was ähnliches frage ich mich gerade auch. Hast du nach den ganzen Touren im Taunus mittlerweile den Eindruck gewonnen, dass du so viel Federweg brauchst oder warum greifst du zu dieser Bike Kategorie? Ich meine, du musst bedenken, dass solche Räder in der Regel schwerer nach oben zu "transportieren" sind, alleine schon auf Grund der Geometrie. Ich persönlich bin z. B. mit meinen 100/110mm bisher auf allen Wegen im Taunus super zu Recht gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudy (8. Juni 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Hmm...so was ähnliches frage ich mich gerade auch. Hast du nach den ganzen Touren im Taunus mittlerweile den Eindruck gewonnen, dass du so viel Federweg brauchst oder warum greifst du zu dieser Bike Kategorie? Ich meine, du musst bedenken, dass solche Räder in der Regel schwerer nach oben zu "transportieren" sind, alleine schon auf Grund der Geometrie. Ich persönlich bin z. B. mit meinen 100/110mm bisher auf allen Wegen im Taunus super zu Recht gekommen.



Ja . 

Das neue Rad soll sich schon deutlich von meinem Hardtail "abheben" und ebenfalls für eine evtl. Alpentour geeignet sein. 

Mit den Testrädern bin ich Sachen ganz easy gefahren, wo ich mit meinem Rad sehr an die Grenze gehe. Sicher werde ich trotzdem nie die "AbfahrQueen" werden aber hoffentlich doch etwas mehr Spaß beim runter fahren haben. Mein Canyon behalte ich für die WinterMatsche & Hausfrauenrunden  und falls ich mal wieder der Meinung bin, ich müsste einen Marathon fahren .


----------



## sipaq (8. Juni 2009)

Schränkst Du Dich einschließlich auf die beiden Hersteller LaPierre und Scott ein oder darf es auch was anderes sein?

Wenn ja, von Specialized hört man immer sehr viel gutes (vor allem hinsichtlich der Radgeometrie). Die Brain-Dämpfer sollen auch 1a sein. Nur gilt für die natürlich das Gleiche wie für Scott: teuer.

Ansonsten findest Du von Cube und Ghost exzellente Bikes, die auch preislich deutlich unter den Ami-Herstellern liegen (allerdings nicht so stark wie Canyon). Ich kann mich über mein Cube AMS 125 bislang nicht beschweren.

Zu Canyon: Die werden sich mit Ihrer Geschäftspolitik auch noch selbst ruinieren. 10 Monate Lieferzeit für ein Modell, bei dem sie von vornherein wissen müssen, dass das etwas beliebter sein wird. Ist echt 'ne Frechheit!


----------



## Everstyle (8. Juni 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> Ja .
> 
> Das neue Rad soll sich schon deutlich von meinem Hardtail "abheben" und ebenfalls für eine evtl. Alpentour geeignet sein. ...



Also, nach meinem Alpenabenteuer letztes Jahr (475Km und 10500Hm in 6 Tagen) kann ich nur sagen, dass mein Kollege mit seinem 140/140mm Gerät mich schon um meine doch etwas sportlichere Version beneidet hat. Er meinte nur immer am Ende des Tages, dass er es ziemlich anstrengend fand, den ganzen Tag herauf zu fahren und dass die Abwärtspassagen, die zwar sehr cool gewesen sind, doch nicht die Anstrengungen des Tages wieder gut machen konnten. 

Übrigens, das habe ich dann neulich, basierend auf den Erfahrungen meines AX, in einem anderen Post beigetragen:



> folgende Überlegung: auf einer Tour mit ca. 10 Std. Fahrtzeit bist du in der Regel 6-7 Std. (oder auch mehr) davon aufwärts unterwegs; die Abwärtspassagen bewältigst du dabei jedoch (in Abhängigkeit von deinem Skill) in ca. einer Stunde; der Rest sind meistens Pausen.
> 
> Jetzt kannst du dir überlegen, fahre ich sportlich hoch, nehme dabei selbst Steigungen von 30% (zwar mit Mühe doch ohne weitere Probleme) und komme mit einer sportlichen Sitzhaltung klar ODER fahre ich mit einer enspannteren Sitzhaltung rum und nehme in Kauf, dass ich bei sportlichen Passagen mich mehr anstrengen muss.
> 
> ...



Ich finde gerade diesen Aspekt darf man nicht unterschätzen. Im Taunus mit dem ständigen auf und ab, mag es ok sein. Doch bei längeren Touren macht sich meines Erachtens, (nennen wir es) die "Mehrerschöpfung" auf Grund von zusätzlich aufzubringender Kraft bemerkbar. Das nur mal so am Rande.

Everest


----------



## Claudy (8. Juni 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Schränkst Du Dich einschließlich auf die beiden Hersteller LaPierre und Scott ein oder darf es auch was anderes sein?
> 
> Wenn ja, von Specialized hört man immer sehr viel gutes (vor allem hinsichtlich der Radgeometrie). Die Brain-Dämpfer sollen auch 1a sein. Nur gilt für die natürlich das Gleiche wie für Scott: teuer.
> 
> ...



Grundsätzlich bin ich offen ; die Specialized Räder gehen leider  überhaupt nicht an mich. Werde mir heute Abend nochmal in Ruhe die Ghost Räder sowie die Cubes anschauen. Bin allerdings nicht sicher, ob ich weitere Radläden aufsuchen möchte. Irgendwann möchte ich eine Entscheidung treffen und habe etwas Angst, total verwirrt (  oder bin ich das jetzt schon ) zu sein.  



Everstyle schrieb:


> Also, nach meinem Alpenabenteuer letztes Jahr (475Km und 10500Hm in 6 Tagen) kann ich nur sagen, dass mein Kollege mit seinem 140/140mm Gerät mich schon um meine doch etwas sportlichere Version beneidet hat. Er meinte nur immer am Ende des Tages, dass er es ziemlich anstrengend fand, den ganzen Tag herauf zu fahren und dass die Abwärtspassagen, die zwar sehr cool gewesen sind, doch nicht die Anstrengungen des Tages wieder gut machen konnten.
> 
> Übrigens, das habe ich dann neulich, basierend auf den Erfahrungen meines AX, in einem anderen Post beigetragen:
> 
> ...



Mein Hardtail ging letztes Jahr an der Zugspitzarena gar nicht  ...und ich habe alle um ihre Räder mit mehr/viel Federweg beneidet. 

Klar; es gibt Taunustouren (so wie letztes WE nach Eppstein) da ist es totaler Quark mit so einem Räumgerät (Danke Uwe für diesen geilen Namen ) durch die Gegend zu fahren. Es wird sicher künftig Ausfahrten geben, wo ich denke "leider das falsche Rad gewählt" - notfalls kann man (frau) sich dann noch mit dem Argument " kleine Kraftausdauer Einheit" die Tour schönreden.

Und ab einem gewissen Punkt (oder besser mit gewissen Mitfahrerern) ist es auch egal, ob ich nur erschöpft oder mehrerschöpft bin .

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## sipaq (8. Juni 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich bin ich offen ; die Specialized Räder gehen leider  überhaupt nicht an mich. Werde mir heute Abend nochmal in Ruhe die Ghost Räder sowie die Cubes anschauen. Bin allerdings nicht sicher, ob ich weitere Radläden aufsuchen möchte. Irgendwann möchte ich eine Entscheidung treffen und habe etwas Angst, total verwirrt (  oder bin ich das jetzt schon ) zu sein.


Hey Anke, kann ich alles gut nachvollziehen. Irgendwann will man ja auch mal einen Deckel draufbekommen. Andererseits bin ich persönlich der Meinung, dass man bei einer Investition von 2-3 T oder mehr sich schon etwas Zeit lassen sollte, damit man nicht nachher das Gefühl hat, das viele Geld ins falsche Bike versenkt zu haben.

Schau Dir von den Cubes mal die AMS 125, die Stereo und die Stereo WLS Serie an (letztere gibts allerdings nicht mit Fox Talas) und guck mal, ob Dir die zumindestens schon mal optisch zusagen.


----------



## theobviousfaker (8. Juni 2009)

Also ich find ja so ein Räumgerät super  Bin zwar nur ein paar Meter mit so einem Gerät bisher gefahren, aber sowas brauch ich definitiv irgendwann mal als Zweitrad. Damit kann man es bergab einfach ganz anders krachen lassen. Und wenn du Stärke und Ausdauer beweisen musst  hast du ja noch dein Hardtail.
Da ich nicht einfach so vierstellige Beträge investieren kann hab ich halt den Kompromiss getroffen und mir nen gebrauchten 100mm-Rahmen geholt, das muss dann halt beides können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (8. Juni 2009)

Stärke und Ausdauer beweist man erst recht, wenn man mit einem schweren Gerät hochkeult ;-P  - natürlich nicht im "Zeitnehmerhochleistungssport" - da hat sowas nix zu suchen 

ich werfe nochmal Votec (V.XM) , oder Stevens ins Rennen evtl haben die was für Dich - Preis-Leistung stimmen wohl bei Votec eher, als bei Stevens - Rest musst Du "erfahren". Lieferzeiten besser, als bei Canyon!


----------



## x-rossi (8. Juni 2009)

sattel um 5 cm absenken kann bergab auch schon wahre wunder bewirken. also eine absenkbare sattelstütze mit einem 120 mm fahrwerk könnten jeden trail flowiger an die frau bringen 

probieren!


----------



## Angsthase 62 (8. Juni 2009)

@ Claudy

habe mir im November ein Cube Stereo WLS bestellt - und warte immer noch auf (m)ein tolles Bike. Also wird es dann bestimmt auch etwas länger dauern mit der Belieferung.

LG  Angsthase 62


----------



## theobviousfaker (8. Juni 2009)

Die arme Claudy, jetzt wird von allen Seiten eingeprügelt


----------



## Rampe (8. Juni 2009)

Claudy weiss nun bestimmt gar nicht mehr was sie will , aber bleib cool und probier noch mal ein paar andere Bikes, auch mit etwas weniger Federweg dabei aber immer dran denken: Federweg ist nur durch noch mehr Federweg zu ersetzen.
Mich hat jedenfalls mein erstes "Räumgerät" Kopfmäßig weitergebracht, mann fährt bergab einfach entspannter, das bringt auch was fürs Hardtailfahren.
Speed is your friend until you hit something.

Tipp: Probier nicht zu lange sonst ist schon wieder Weihnachten.


----------



## Claudy (8. Juni 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Die arme Claudy, jetzt wird von allen Seiten eingeprügelt




Nö; gar nicht . Ich freue mich über so viel Feedback  und lese gerade fleißig Testberichte und gucke mir die Rädsche an .

Allerdings hatte ich heute mal wieder die Begegnung der anderen Art bei der Besichtigung einer Wohnung. Als ich die Frage stelle, wo ich denn meine 3 (bald dann 4) Räder und die 3 Räder meines Sohnes (Hausfrauentrick; hab ihm 2 alte von mir geschenkt) sicher abstellen könne, hat die Dame geguckt als käme ich vom Mars und wolle meine MarsMobil parken.


----------



## Claudy (8. Juni 2009)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> @ Claudy
> 
> habe mir im November ein Cube Stereo WLS bestellt - und warte immer noch auf (m)ein tolles Bike. Also wird es dann bestimmt auch etwas länger dauern mit der Belieferung.
> 
> LG  Angsthase 62



Das ist ja mit ganz viel pink   . Für dieses Rad bin ich leider etwas zu groß .

Drück dir die Daumen, dass es hoffentlich bald kommt. 


Liebe Grüße Anke


----------



## wartool (8. Juni 2009)

es gibt recht günstig sogenannte "Fahrradlifte"... damit kannst Du Räder an die Decke "verbannen" - und darunter hast Du noch Platz für mehr Räder  Alternativ nen schönen Balken mit Haken, in die Du die Vorderräder platzierst - dann baumeln die Spielzeuge wie uf em Perllekettscheh!


----------



## Claudy (8. Juni 2009)

wartool schrieb:


> es gibt recht günstig sogenannte "Fahrradlifte"... damit kannst Du Räder an die Decke "verbannen" - und darunter hast Du noch Platz für mehr Räder  Alternativ nen schönen Balken mit Haken, in die Du die Vorderräder platzierst - dann baumeln die Spielzeuge wie uf em Perllekettscheh!




Chris , ich bin doch ein kleines Pienzchen. Räder gehören nicht in die Wohnung. Die müffeln, machen Dreck und stören das Gesamtbild.


----------



## wartool (8. Juni 2009)

dann bau sowas in den Keller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (8. Juni 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> Allerdings hatte ich heute mal wieder die Begegnung der anderen Art bei der Besichtigung einer Wohnung. Als ich die Frage stelle, wo ich denn meine 3 (bald dann 4) Räder und die 3 Räder meines Sohnes (Hausfrauentrick; hab ihm 2 alte von mir geschenkt) sicher abstellen könne, hat die Dame geguckt als käme ich vom Mars und wolle meine MarsMobil parken.



 Genau dasselbe Problem habe ich derzeit auch. Der Bike-Faktor erschwert die Wohnungssuche ungemein...

Achja: Mein neues Rädsche mit wenig Federweg..


----------



## karsten13 (9. Juni 2009)

Rampe schrieb:


> Claudy weiss nun bestimmt gar nicht mehr was sie will , aber bleib cool und probier noch mal ein paar andere Bikes, auch mit etwas weniger Federweg dabei aber immer dran denken: Federweg ist nur durch noch mehr Federweg zu ersetzen.
> Mich hat jedenfalls mein erstes "Räumgerät" Kopfmäßig weitergebracht, mann fährt bergab einfach entspannter, das bringt auch was fürs Hardtailfahren.
> Speed is your friend until you hit something.
> 
> Tipp: Probier nicht zu lange sonst ist schon wieder Weihnachten.



  



Claudy schrieb:


> Chris , ich bin doch ein kleines Pienzchen. Männer gehören nicht in die Wohnung. Die müffeln, machen Dreck und stören das Gesamtbild.



upsi, jetzt hab ich auch noch falsch zitiert  

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## feldberg_biker (9. Juni 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> Den Song hat Bruce auf seinem Konzert in Stockholm gespielt. Das Intro war ein Lied aus "Michel aus Lönneberga". Am 3. Juli gehe ich zum Konzert ins Waldstation  .




*geil*

Ich werde ihn mir live in München anschauen. (Wir bestimmt super )

Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## Everstyle (10. Juni 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> ...Räder gehören nicht in die Wohnung...


Doch! 





Claudy schrieb:


> Die müffeln...


 Das kommt nur davon, dass du die so selten an die frische Luft bringst. 





Claudy schrieb:


> ...machen Dreck...


 Dafür gibt es Staubsauger oder Kehrschaufel.  





Claudy schrieb:


> ...und stören das Gesamtbild...


Im Gegenteil, ich betrachte sie als ein Kunstwerk im Gesamtkontext meiner Wohnung/meines Wohnzimmers; zudem sorgt das immer für Gesprächsstoff (und ich rede ja gerne über das Fahrradfahren), wenn Gäste zu Besuch sind 

Gruß

Everest


----------



## karsten13 (15. Juni 2009)

Ach diese Trails heute, ähm gestern 












Ich geh jetzt mal träumen 

Karsten.


----------



## Everstyle (15. Juni 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Ach diese Trails heute, ähm gestern
> ...



Genau, wo bist du gewesen? Irgendwas neues? Ich habe dich nur am Vormittag durch die Goethestraße fahren sehen...

E.


----------



## Everstyle (15. Juni 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Genau, wo bist du gewesen? Irgendwas neues? Ich habe dich nur am Vormittag durch die Goethestraße fahren sehen...
> 
> E.



Ok, jetzt habe ich die Erklärung...blöder web-washer...schöne Bilder von Bad Kreuznach.

@Anke: sehe ich da ein McGenius auf einer Probefahrt oder bereits gekauft???

Gruß

E.


----------



## karsten13 (15. Juni 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ich habe dich nur am Vormittag durch die Goethestraße fahren sehen...



also entweder hab ich nen Doppelgänger, oder es war am Samstag 



Everstyle schrieb:


> schöne Bilder von Bad Kreuznach.







Everstyle schrieb:


> @Anke: sehe ich da ein McGenius auf einer Probefahrt oder bereits gekauft???



auch wenn ich net gefragt wurde: Das mit Scotty gibt wohl auch nix (Ober)Rohr zu kurz  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## saharadesertfox (16. Juni 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Ach diese Trails heute, ähm gestern
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....das könnte ich auch bei diesen Trails.....  Wenn Bilder reden könnten, ich erahne schon die Gedanken die hinter diesem Gesichtsausdruck stecken.

Hier auch ein paar von unseren Bewegunsstudien. bikeroma und ich waren auch auf einer längeren Tour in Willingen Winterberg unterwegs. 125 km mit 3549 hm. Spaß hats gemacht! Hier die Ergebnisse:

bikeorama = Platz 21 in Sen. I mit 6:08 mit einem Bauchplatscher und einem Verfahrensfehler
sdf = Platz 15 in Sen. II mit 6:53 und einer Startposition auf den hintersten Plätzen (von ca. 2000 Startern)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (16. Juni 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> also entweder hab ich nen Doppelgänger, oder es war am Samstag ...



Ehmm...bei mir fehlt das Wörtchen "am Samstag Vormittag..." 


karsten13 schrieb:


> ...auch wenn ich net gefragt wurde: Das mit Scotty gibt wohl auch nix (Ober)Rohr zu kurz  ...



Größeren Rahmen vielleicht? oder hilft sowas nicht?


saharadesertfox schrieb:


> ...sdf = Platz 15 in Sen. II mit 6:53 und einer Startposition auf den hintersten Plätzen (von ca. 2000 Startern)...


Na Gott sei Dank bist du nicht unter den ersten drei. Will mir gar nicht vorstellen in welche Panik der Moderator des Rennens bei anmoderieren deines Namens verfahlen würde  

Ansonsten 

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## saharadesertfox (16. Juni 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Na Gott sei Dank bist du nicht unter den ersten drei. Will mir gar nicht vorstellen in welche Panik der Moderator des Rennens bei anmoderieren deines Namens verfahlen würde



Aus Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen..... Es ist immer ein LACHER...


----------



## Rampe (16. Juni 2009)

Hi, habe mich am verlängerten WE im Wasgau rumgetrieben, hier Waade bei der einfahrt ins Trailparadies:


----------



## Physo (23. Juni 2009)

Moin zusammen bin neu in diesem Forum fahre aber seit längerem Bike und suche Gesellschaft in Raum LDK habe hier dieses Thema gefunden und wollte mich erkundigen wenn ihr wochenend Trip durch den Taunus macht wie lang und wo lang gefahren wird.
Könnte mich mit einem freund eventuell beteiligen.

LG Memo


----------



## sipaq (23. Juni 2009)

Physo schrieb:


> Moin zusammen bin neu in diesem Forum fahre aber seit längerem Bike und suche Gesellschaft in Raum LDK habe hier dieses Thema gefunden und wollte mich erkundigen wenn ihr wochenend Trip durch den Taunus macht wie lang und wo lang gefahren wird.
> Könnte mich mit einem freund eventuell beteiligen.


Hi MeMo!

Wenn Du nicht wirklich fit bist, würde ich erstmal mit anderen Leuten (schau mal jeweils ans Ende der  Eisbären- oder  Afterwork-Threads hier im Forum) den Taunus unsicher machen. Bei den NextLevel-Touren fahren eigentlich nur Leute mit, deren Fitness und Tempo eher überdurchschnittlich ist.

Und wenn Du da nicht mithalten kannst, macht es beiden Seiten keinen Spaß (Dir nicht, weil Du immer hinterherhechelst und den anderen nicht, weil Sie auf Dich warten müssen). Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich mich durchaus für fit halte (Alpencross in diesem Jahr motiviert da durchaus), aber bei Touren mit Jungs wie Karsten13, Everstyle oder Rampe schon deutlich gemerkt habe, wo meine Grenzen sind.


----------



## Everstyle (23. Juni 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Aus Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen..... Es ist immer ein LACHER...



Weils passt, mein absoluter Lieblingsname in diesem Zusammenhang: _Grzegorz BrzÄczyszczykiewicz_ - das ist der Protagonist eines poln. Films und der Tittel lautet in etwa so "Wie ich den zweiten Weltkrieg begonnen habe"; ich fand den damals ziemlich witzig.


E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (23. Juni 2009)

@Claudy aka ANKE 

Das wollte ich dich schon immer mal fragen, waren das deine Fans???

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## Claudy (23. Juni 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> @Claudy aka ANKE
> 
> Das wollte ich dich schon immer mal fragen, waren das deine Fans???
> 
> ...



Moin Everest,

wo steht denn dieser Baum!? 

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## Physo (24. Juni 2009)

Ah ok Danke für die Info Überdurchschnittlich macht mir angst  
Aber irgendwann bekommen wir sie alle

MfG Memo


----------



## wartool (24. Juni 2009)

die bekommt man nicht ;-P


----------



## Everstyle (24. Juni 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> Moin Everest,
> 
> wo steht denn dieser Baum!?
> 
> Viele Grüße Anke



Moin, 

das wüsstest du jetzt aber gerne was? Ich habe mir gedacht, dass wir noch ein bisschen warten und mal schauen, ob andere es zufällig wissen, so quasi alà regionaler Trail-Quiz...

Gruß

E.


----------



## Claudy (24. Juni 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> das wüsstest du jetzt aber gerne was? Ich habe mir gedacht, dass wir noch ein bisschen warten und mal schauen, ob andere es zufällig wissen, so quasi alà regionaler Trail-Quiz...
> 
> ...



Jetzt macht du es aber spannend . Steht der Baum in Eppstein!?


----------



## Everstyle (24. Juni 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> Jetzt macht du es aber spannend . Steht der Baum in Eppstein!?



Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrichtig...

So, und nun oute dich gefälligst, dass du Fans hast


----------



## Claudy (24. Juni 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrichtig...
> 
> So, und nun oute dich gefälligst, dass du Fans hast




  

Das war mein Nachbar Jörg . Er hat mir davon erzählt; ich habs aber letztes Jahr beim Eppstein Marathon irgendwie nicht gesehen . Der Baum sollte dann irgendwo am Rossert stehen. 

Wir können ja mal wieder ne Tour dahin machen und dann schaue ich mir das mal "live" an .

In Sachen Rädsche gibt es übrigens nix neues. Irgendwie fehlt mir momentan die Zeit und Motivation weiter durch die Radläden zu laufen. 
Und ab dem nächste Wochenende bin ich sowieso in Slowenien .

Liebe Grüße Anke


----------



## Rampe (25. Juni 2009)

Ich weiss auch wo er steht, beim Rennen hab ich es übersehen (Tunnelblick) aber neulich als ich alleine runtertuckerte fiels mir auf.


----------



## saharadesertfox (26. Juni 2009)

Auf der GC Ausfahrt vom Mittwoch sind wir 3 mal um das Naturfreundehaus auf der Suche nach einem Trail gefahren. Leider war der Guide nicht dazu zu bewegen den Püttmann'schen Trail auszuprobieren. Jetzt bekommt dieser einen Namen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (27. Juni 2009)

......habe ich verloren und zwar heute.  

meine nagelneue satteltasche (keine kaufempfehlung: (topeak small) hat das gerüttel auf diversen trails leider nicht überstanden und sich selbstständig geöffnet und tja - alles weg. nur ein einziger reifenheber (blau) ist mir geblieben. 

wo es am wahrscheinlichsten passiert ist: *rotes kreuz-trail* vom feldi runter oder *victoria-trail.*

weg ist: *kartuschen-pumpenkopf (metall, silber, grün)*
zwei kartuschen (noname, silber)
schwalbe xxlight schlauch
ein reifenheber blau

die pumpe liegt mir am herzen, den rest kann ich verschmerzen....

dem finder spendiere ich ein bier - oder auch zwei oder auch eine erbsensuppe wenn er kein bier mag...


----------



## saharadesertfox (29. Juni 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> ......habe ich verloren und zwar heute.
> 
> meine nagelneue satteltasche (keine kaufempfehlung: (topeak small) hat das gerüttel auf diversen trails leider nicht überstanden und sich selbstständig geöffnet und tja - alles weg. nur ein einziger reifenheber (blau) ist mir geblieben.
> 
> ...



Leider nicht im Taunus gewesen. Heute dafür uns in Frammersbach die 117km abgequält. Dort habe ich sogar einiges auf der Strecke liegen sehen. Angefangen von Brillen, hochwertigen grünen Latexschläuchen, Werkzeug und grüngrelle Trinkflashen. Einen Kartuschen-Pumpenkopf leider nicht gesehen.


----------



## Everstyle (29. Juni 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> ...Heute dafür uns in Frammersbach die 117km abgequält...


Sag mal Oli, du nimmst aber auch alles mit, was kommt, was?  Dann gestatte mir eine Frage, wie läuft es insgesamt? Bist du mit deiner Performance, wenn du deine Trainings- und Vorbereitungszeit betrachtet, zufrieden? Vereinfacht gesagt, Aufwand und Ertrag-Relation, wenn man hier von sowas sprechen kann.

Gruß

Everest


----------



## saharadesertfox (29. Juni 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Sag mal Oli, du nimmst aber auch alles mit, was kommt, was?  Dann gestatte mir eine Frage, wie läuft es insgesamt? Bist du mit deiner Performance, wenn du deine Trainings- und Vorbereitungszeit betrachtet, zufrieden? Vereinfacht gesagt, Aufwand und Ertrag-Relation, wenn man hier von sowas sprechen kann.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Everest



Wir (bikerorama, Rampe, ich und auch Waade) nehmen vieles, nicht alles, mit. Mir gefallen vor allem die Langstrecken. Die Quälerei hat ein gewisses ETWAS. Ansonsten bin ich mit meinen Leistungen zufrieden. Gewichtsprobleme kenne ich nicht, ich trainiere sowieso ob mit oder ohne Wettkämpfe im Schnitt 3 x MTB und 2-3 x Laufen. Ich bin ein Leistungsorientierter Typ, aber nicht um jeden Preis! Bestimmt könnte ich auf so eine Strecke wie in Frammersbach 10 Minuten und mehr herausholen, wenn ich statt dem Lauftraining Rad und ausgeklügelter trainiere. Das ist mir die Sache aber nicht Wert! Ich würde sogar behaubten, gerade weil ich das Training nicht so ernsthaft angehe und lieber Touren genieße, sind meine Leistungen insbesondere im Wettkampf gut.

Hier unsere Ergebnisse von Frammersbach (117km und 3100hm)

bikeorama: Platz 12 Sen I. oder 25. insgesamt in 5:15
sdf: Platz 13 AK Sen II. oder 53. insgesamt in 5:33

bikeroma der Führungsarbeiter


----------



## karsten13 (30. Juni 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Wir (bikerorama, Rampe, ich und auch Waade) nehmen vieles, nicht alles, mit. [..] Ich bin ein Leistungsorientierter Typ, aber nicht um jeden Preis! [..] Das ist mir die Sache aber nicht Wert! [..]
> Hier unsere Ergebnisse von Frammersbach (117km und 3100hm)



also ich finde den Preis viel zu hoch, den Rampe für Frammersbach gezahlt hat. Von hier aus schonmal gute Besserung! Und wen interessieren nach einem solchen Sturz noch irgendwelche Ergebnisse? 

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## Everstyle (1. Juli 2009)

Nun, ich kenne jetzt die genaueren Umstände des Sturzes und dessen Folgen nicht, aber ich denke, dass ein Sturz auch auf einer Feierabendrunde passieren kann, von daher ist der Zusammenhang etwas zu weit hergeholt (meiner Ansicht nach). Jedenfalls gute Besserung für dich Stefan auch von mir an dieser Stelle.

Mich hat jedenfalls interessiert, ob das Training auch die gewünschten Resultate mit sich bringt. Dies scheint hier der Fall, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, also ist doch alles gut. 

Ich persönlich bin z. B. mit meiner Entwicklung bis Anfang Juni sehr zufrieden gewesen. Konnte ich doch einige Touren um einiges leichter absolvieren, als ich dies noch letztes Jahr gemacht habe. So waren Strecken von 100Km/>2000Hm eigentlich immer ein Mal die Woche geplant gewesen. 

Leider aber ist seit dem 14.06. nix mehr passiert, da einerseits mein Rad in der Werkstatt ist und anderseits plagt mich zur Zeit eine Angina. Beides hat jedenfalls keine gute Auswirkung auf meine Verfassung, sowohl physisch, als auch psychisch, da ich merke, dass ich schwächer werde und zudem es nicht leiden kann, solange nicht fahren zu können (miese Laune). 

Ich hoffe nur, dass sich das alles bald ändert (halte nämlich noch an ost-west für dieses Jahr fest  ). 

Gruß

Everstyle

p. s. @Anke: ich fahre gerne mit dir zusammen ne Runde beim Rossert rum; vielleicht können wir dann ein gemeinsames Foto vom Fanobjekt und dem "Star" machen


----------



## saharadesertfox (2. Juli 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Mich hat jedenfalls interessiert, ob das Training auch die gewünschten Resultate mit sich bringt. Dies scheint hier der Fall, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, also ist doch alles gut.



Meine Erfahrungen haben aber auch gezeigt, lieber 2 x 50km als 5 x 20km .... oder im Laufen lieber 3 x 15 km als 7 x 5km (in der Woche). Der Stoffwechsel muss trainiert werden.



Everstyle schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin z. B. mit meiner Entwicklung bis Anfang Juni sehr zufrieden gewesen. Konnte ich doch einige Touren um einiges leichter absolvieren, als ich dies noch letztes Jahr gemacht habe. So waren Strecken von 100Km/>2000Hm eigentlich immer ein Mal die Woche geplant gewesen.
> 
> Leider aber ist seit dem 14.06. nix mehr passiert, da einerseits mein Rad in der Werkstatt ist und anderseits plagt mich zur Zeit eine Angina. Beides hat jedenfalls keine gute Auswirkung auf meine Verfassung, sowohl physisch, als auch psychisch, da ich merke, dass ich schwächer werde und zudem es nicht leiden kann, solange nicht fahren zu können (miese Laune).
> 
> Ich hoffe nur, dass sich das alles bald ändert (halte nämlich noch an ost-west für dieses Jahr fest  ).



Du wirst dich wundern, deine Form kommt schnell zurück. Aber auch nicht voreilig an das Training herangehen. Erst muss die Krankheit auskuriert werden.

Bei dem Projekt "Von Ost nach West mit Everest" wäre ich gerne dabei.


----------



## Everstyle (8. Juli 2009)

Na da bin ich aber gespannt, wann ich wieder in meine Form zurück komme. Mein Bike ist immer noch nicht fertig, kann eigentlich deshalb nicht viel planen, werde dann aber einzeln bescheid geben, wenn ich es fest vorhabe. 

Bis dahin wünsche ich euch allen noch gute Fahrt auf den Trails und schaut zu, dass ihr heil bleibt (kenne noch viel schlimmere Geschichten aus meinem privaten Umfeld....leider).

Viel Glück

Everest


----------



## Arachne (12. Juli 2009)

Heute im Vordertaunus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (12. Juli 2009)

Arachne schrieb:


> Heute im Vordertaunus:



*das* ist TaunusNextLevel


----------



## saharadesertfox (13. Juli 2009)

Arachne schrieb:


> Heute im Vordertaunus:



Ich hab schon mal kleiner Quietscheentchen gesehen....


----------



## saharadesertfox (13. Juli 2009)

Inspiriert von dem Buch 30 MTB-Touren im Soca Tal von Slowenien haben wir in diesem Jahr eine Reise in die Julischen Alpen Unternommen. Hier die Bilder:

Insgesamt kamen 10 Touren mit fast 580km - 15.000 hm und 61 Stunden Tourenzeit (mit Pausen) zusammen. Zum Schlafen blieb kaum Zeit...





_Dennis auf einem steinigen Trail in Richtung Soca-Tal._

Tracks folgen.....


----------



## sipaq (14. Juli 2009)

Einige von den hier Schreibenden (und Lesenden) fahren ja regelmäßig Mittwochs bei Go-Crazy mit. Angesichts der aktuellen Entwicklungen (weitreichende Trailsperrungen am Altkönig und der Burg Falkenstein) wäre es sicher hilfreich, wenn man beim morgigen Bike-Treff die Teilnehmer mal auf die Situation hinweisen könnte und diese bittet, sich beim zuständigen/verantwortlichen Forstamt Königstein (konstruktiv und höflich) zu beschweren.

Dann sieht die Behörde auch, dass die Sperrung nicht nur ein knappes Dutzend Hardcore-Freerider betrifft, sondern die breite Masse der Erholungssuchenden. Mehr Infos gibts in diesem Thread im Open Trails Forum. Hier ist ein mögliches Anschreiben, dass man weitgehend kopieren könnte.


----------



## Claudy (22. Juli 2009)

Gefunden:


----------



## saharadesertfox (20. August 2009)

Hi Leute,

es ist in letzter Zeit wenig in diesem Forum geschrieben worden. Das heißt nicht, das wir deshalb weniger aktiv waren. Transalp und die vielen Ausfahrten haben uns daran gehindert...

Hier aber doch ein paar Neuigkeiten...


Nach den heftigen Stürzen unserer zwei Unglücklichen Rampe und Wade sind Gips und Co. wieder entfernt und hoffentlich bald wieder auf dem Radl. Die heftigen Trails im Taunus sind inzwischen gesperrt, sodass künftig nur noch WABs für Ausfahrten offen sind. 

Bikeorama und ich sind am Knochende als Teamplayer in Eppstein unterwegs. Wer Lust verspürt, kann gerne kommen und uns anfeuern, Cheerleader können wir immer gebrauchen.!!!

Ach, bevor ich es vergesse. Vor lauter Trailsperrung ist ein anderer Trail wieder befahrbar - der Sandplackentrail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudy (20. August 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> ... Bikeorama und ich sind am Knochende ...



 geiler Vertipser ​


----------



## saharadesertfox (20. August 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> geiler Vertipser ​



"Knochenende"


----------



## Everstyle (20. August 2009)

Mist, jetzt habe ich meine Cheerleeder-Verkleidung schon auf ebay verkauft, wird wohl nix draus sdf  

@Anke: geiles Avatar-Bild...hmmm...von wem du das wohl hast...


----------



## Claudy (20. August 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> @Anke: geiles Avatar-Bild...hmmm...von wem du das wohl hast...



Everest,

das Bild hab ich bei K13 von seinem Flickr Account gemopst .

Er hat den Baum neulich (während ich mit Verdacht auf Schweinegrippe einsam zuhause war) ebenfalls gefunden .

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## powderJO (21. August 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hi Leute, es ist in letzter Zeit wenig in diesem Forum geschrieben worden. Das heißt nicht, das wir deshalb weniger aktiv waren. Transalp und die vielen Ausfahrten haben uns daran gehindert...



hi, schöne fotos - habe mir auch gleich zwei geklaut auf denen wir drauf waren... hoffe, du hast nix dagegen, grüsse

j


----------



## karsten13 (19. April 2010)

O.K., ich bekenne mich zur Leichenschändung, da ich diesen Thread wieder ausgegraben habe  .

Aber die Kerntruppe von TNL (ausser Bojan, Marius, ...) war zu 7 am Sonntag in Bad Kreuznach  unterwegs. Es gab wenig Plattfüsse (1 plus 2 halbe ...) und es war eine schöne entspannte Tour auf geilen Trails   . Gerne wieder ...

Gans:





Altenbaumburg:





Ebernburg:





Rotenfels:





Mehr Bilder gibt's hier.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Rampe (19. April 2010)

Dafür das der Threat schon vor einem dreiviertel Jahr krepiert ist sieht er noch richtig gut aus, und riecht nicht mal streng.

War heute ersmals diese Saison mit der Säge unterwegs und habe ein paar Projektlinien unserem Trailportfolio hinzugefügt, können wir vieleicht am Mittwoch nachfahren.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Hugo Bossi (19. April 2010)

Prima, dann haben meine Aufkleber ja doch noch einen Wert ! Ich wollte schon die Sitzstreben wegschmeissen


----------



## bikeorama (19. April 2010)

Sogar die Benachrichtigung, dass hier was gepostet worden ist, funktioniert noch. Und ich dachte der Threat wäre kaputt.

Übrigens schöne Bilder aus Bad Kreuzenach. Der Mann mit dem Plattenvertrag war ja auch dabei. Wie viele Platten warens diesmal ?


----------



## racejo (3. Mai 2010)

Hey, 
mir wurde gesagt, dass über diesen Thread Traingsausfahrten organisiert werden.

Bin relativ neu in Frankfurt und suche noch Leute fürs Training. 
Wohne in Niederrad und bin öfter mal im Tanus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (4. Mai 2010)

h3h3 ich glaube hier bist Du genau richtig - die Jungs hier entsprechen denke ich Deiner Leistungsklasse 

aber denk bei der Ausfahrt an Ersatzschläuche


----------



## bikeorama (4. Mai 2010)

Hi racejo,
seit dem saharadesertfox nach Mainz gezogen ist, sind die schnellen Gruppenausfahrten etwas eingeschlafen . Aus Zeitmangel habe ich es dann in den vergangenen Monaten vorgezogen alleine zu fahren.
Wenn du mal eine schnellere Runde ohne Pausen fahren möchtest, können wir uns gerne mal für eine GA-Einheit verabreden.
Viele Grüße
Bojan


----------



## racejo (4. Mai 2010)

bikeorama schrieb:


> Hi racejo,
> seit dem saharadesertfox nach Mainz gezogen ist, sind die schnellen Gruppenausfahrten etwas eingeschlafen . Aus Zeitmangel habe ich es dann in den vergangenen Monaten vorgezogen alleine zu fahren.
> Wenn du mal eine schnellere Runde ohne Pausen fahren möchtest, können wir uns gerne mal für eine GA-Einheit verabreden.
> Viele Grüße
> Bojan



Gerne. Morgen oder Donnerstag ginge bei mir.


----------



## bikeorama (5. Mai 2010)

Diese Woche bin ich auf dem Rad nur Vormittags unterwegs weil ich momentan noch Urlaub habe. Eigentlich wollte ich die Woche noch am Gardasee bleiben, aber das schlechte Wetter hat uns von dort vertrieben. Entweder am Wochenende oder nächste Woche.
Bo


----------



## bikeorama (7. Mai 2010)

Ich will morgen um 10 Uhr zu einer Runde durch den Taunus aufbrechen. Geplant habe ich 4 bis 5h lockeres fahren mit ca. 100km, so dass ich um 15Uhr wieder zurück bin. Starten tue ich in Frankfurt.


----------

